# Interne Rangliste 3D-Benchmarks



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Hallo  

Eiswolf93 und ich haben uns entschlossen, ein internes Ranking einzuführen bzw. zu erneuern, denn der Bot vom HWbot funktioniert ja leider nicht mehr 
Es werden Aquamark, und die 3DMarks 2001, 2003, 2005, 2006 und Vantage in den Listen geführt . Die Liste dient dazu, euer bestes Ergebnis im jeweiligen Benchmark mitzuteilen. *Jeder wird pro Benchmark nur einmal aufgenommen. Wenn ihr im jeweiligen Benchmark schon in der Liste seid, kennzeichnet eueren neuen Post bitte mit *Update*.* Es geht nur darum, eine möglichst hohe Punktzahl zu erreichen. Wir unterscheiden vorerst nicht zwischen SLI/CF und Single bzw Dual/Quadcore, es wird nur die Leistung bewertet. Es gelten die Regeln vom Hwbot.* Kein** PhysX! Die Ergebnisse sind ungültig und werden nicht in der Liste geführt.*
Wer Spaß am Benchen hat, kann gerne ins HWbot-Team eintreten, wir suchen ständig neue Mitglieder. Nähere Informationen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html oder PN an mich.

*Damit der Aufwand gering bleibt, postet unbedingt (!) nach folgendem Schema:*


*Benchmark|Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM| Screenshot-Link
* 
z.B. Aquamark|der8auer|309130|QX9650 @ 5083 MHz|9800GX2 793/1957/1163|2 GiByte DDR3 968 MHz|LINK|
_ 
-> Senkrecht Striche, außer bei den Taktraten der GPU, Keine Latenzen, keine Kühlung, Verlinkungen und Abkürzungen beachten


Auf dem Screen, den ihr obligatorisch anzuhängen habt (sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig), müssen sein: _*
2x CPU-Z, einmal mit CPU, einmal mit RAM 
GPU-Z
Ergebnis*, Auflösung sollte bei den 3DMarks zu sehen sein
_Optional Memset, Setfsb, Coretemp oder andere verwendete Tools_
Beispielscreenshot
 
"Platz" grün: nVidia; "Platz" rot: ATI; "Platz" schwarz: Andere

_Last edited: 30.11.2009_ _(by Blechdesigner)
_ 
*Aquamark-Rangliste:*


| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz* *1*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
der8auer
 |363795| i7-975 XE @ 5207 MHz | 9800GX2 932/2204/1152 | 2 GiByte DDR3 968 MHz |
Link
Platz *2*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
u22
|336957|W3540 @ 4985MHz|HD 4870X2 850/1000|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|
Link
Platz *3*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
Blechdesigner
 | 303774 | i7-860 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 275 @ 750/1600/1300 |4 GiByte DDR3 1025 MHz|
Link
Platz *4*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
Tomateeeee
 | 297271|i7 920 @ 4305 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 615 MHz| 
Link
Platz *5*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
o!m
|293865|E8500 @ 4815 MHz|GTX260 810/1620/1368|2 GiByte DDR2 642 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*6*
 |
True Monkey
 |290245|E8600 @ 5600 MHz|2x HD4850 720/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*7*
 |
theLamer
|289776|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*8 *|
Rheinlaender
|280443|i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3x GTX260  648/1397/1100|6 Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|
Link
Platz
  |
*9*
 |
Bigdaddy203
|239402|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*10*
|
Lippokratis
|229504|E8400 @ 4000 MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*11*
|
GamerPC
|174655|E6750 @ 3200 MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|
Link


Platz
 |
*12*
|
Ecle
|228257|E8400 @ 4203 MHz |8800GT 725/955|4 GiByte DDR2 467 MHz|
Link


Platz
 |
*13*
|
Beat84
|153431|PII 940 @ 3000 MHz|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*14*
|
Chicago
| 143748 |X2 7750BE @ 3332 MHz |8800GTS 648/1674/972 | 4 GiByte DDR2 476 MHz |
Link
Platz
 |
*15*
|
widder0815
 |101352| X3360 @ 3597 MHz |x800xl 439/547|4 Gibyte DDR2 423 Mhz |
Link
Platz 
|
*16*
|
KlawWarYoshi
|100735|Q9550 @ 2833 MHz| 2x GTX 260|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*17*
|
TowLy_das_Handtuch
|96975|PII 9950 @ 3122 MHz|GTX 260 770/1580/1290|4 GiByte DDR2 462 MHz|
Link*

 3DMark 2001-Rangliste*


| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
der8auer
|117255|E8600 @ 5868MHz |9800GX2 950/2300/1150 |2 Gibyte DDR3 994 MHz |
Link
Platz *2*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
u22
|105161|E8600 @ 5500MHz|HD 4870X2 840/950|2 GiByte DDR3 926 MHz|
Link
platz *3*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
theLamer
|94544|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|
Link
platz *4*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
o!m
|89231|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX260 771/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|
Link
platz *5*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
True Monkey
|89220|E8600 @ 4660MHz|GTX 285 757/1447/1737|2 GiByte DDR2 466 MHz|
Link
Platz
  |
*6*
 |
Blechdesigner
|87482|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|GTX 275 750/1619/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*7*
 |
Ü50
|84695|E8400 @ 4707 MHz|2x HD 4890 1024/1000|4 GiByte DDR2  523 MHz|
Link         
Platz
  |
*8*
 |
Tomateeeee
|81364|i7 920 @ 4200 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 600 MHz|
Link
Platz 
 |
*9*
 |
onkel-bill
|80971|Q9550 @ 4165 MHz |2x HD4870 820/1150 |2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|
Link


Platz
  |
*10*
|
Bigdaddy203
| 75776 | Q9550 @ 4000 MHz | GTX 285 670/1350/1526 | 4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz |
Link
Platz
  |
*11*
|
DasRegal
|74025|E8200 @ 4200 MHz|9800GTX+ 855/2075/1300|2 GiByte DDR2 520MHz|
Link
Platz  
|
*12*
|
Ecle
|72182|E8400 @ 4104MHz|8800GT 740/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 456 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*13*
|
Lippokratis
|68675|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*14*
|
schrotflinte56
|60266| Q6600@ 3504 MHz | HD3870@850/1350 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2 584 MHz |
Link
Platz
 |
*15*
|
Masterchief79
|59436|E8400 @ 4750MHz|4870x2 @ 750/900|4 GiByte DDR2 527MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*16*
|
GamerPC
|56935|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*17*
|
Rheinlaender
|55506|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6 Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |
Link
Platz
 |
*18*
|
Beat84
|50237|PII 940 @ 3000 MHz|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*19*
|
Chicago
|45659|X2 7750BE @ 3240 MHz |8800GTS 648/1674/972 | 4 GiByte DDR2 480 MHz |
Link

* 3DMark 2003-Rangliste* 


||
Name
|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
True Monkey
 |145900| E8600 @  5600 Mhz |2x HD4850x2 724/1034|4 GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|
Link
Platz *2*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
u22
|139619|E8600 @ 5600MHz|2x HD 4870X2 830/950 |2 GiByte DDR3 896 MHz|
Link
platz *3*|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
Ü50
|132544|E8400 4626 MHz|2x HD4850X2 700/1070|4 GiByte DDR2 514 MHz|
Link


Platz *4*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
General Quicksilver
|128585|Core i7 @ 4002 MHz|2x HD4870X2 800/920|12 GiByte DDR3 552 MHz|
Link
platz  *5*|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
der8auer
|124118|E8600 @ 5101MHz|2x 9800GX2 750/1875/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 956 MHz|
Link


platz |
*6*
 |
Rheinlaender
|110507|i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260  648/1397/1100|6 Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|
Link
platz 
|
*7*
 |
Ashtray
|103279|Q9550 @ 4106 Mhz|HD4870X2 820/975Mhz|4 GiByte DDR2 579 MHz|
Link


Platz
 |
*8*
 |
Tomateeeee
|101935|Core i7 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 285 729/1347|4 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*9*
 |
rabensang
|99172|Q6600 @ 3690Mhz |4870 X2 832/1000 | 4 GiByte DDR2 512 MHz |
Link
Platz 
|
*10*
|
onkel-bill
   |97775|Q9550 @ 4165 MHZ|2x HD4870 820/1150|2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|
Link
Platz  
|
*11*
|
Masterchief79
|96445|E8400 @ 4750MHz |4870x2 @ 750/900 |4 GiByte DDR2 527MHz |
Link
Platz 
 |
*12*
|
heinippel
|95438|Q9550 @ 3901 MHz|3x HD 3870 877/1143|4 GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|
Link         
Platz 
|
*13*
|
Blechdesigner
|93061|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|2x HD 4830 700/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 600 Mhz|
Link
Platz
 |
*14*
|
falloutboy
|86238|Q6600 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 444 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*15*
|
cami
|81144|E8400  @ 4250 MHz|295 GTX (standard) | 2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*16*
|
Duff_05
|77264|PII X4 810 @ 3406 MHz|HD4850 625/993|4 GiByte DDR2 524MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*17*
|
latinoramon
|76811|PII 940 @ 3755 MHz|9800GX2 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 543 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*18*
|
o!m
|65316|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX 260 810/1620/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*19*
|
Bigdaddy203
|61359|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz| 
Link
Platz
 |
*20*
|
KlawWarYoshi
|59710|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 |4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*21*
|
ahe1977
|58515|E5200 @ 4,4GHz|GTX 260 740/1559/1251|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*22*
|
e-freak1
|57234|Q9450 @ 3200 MHz |GTX280 658/1204/1416|4 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*23*
|
theLamer
|55851|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*24*
|
Beat84
|53882|PII X4 940@ 3000 MHz|HD 4870 780/925|4 GiByteDDR2 533 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*25*
|
d4rk_tr1nker
|51757|E8500 @ 4000 MHz |9800GTX+ 830/2020/1250|2 GiByte DDR2 426 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*26*
|
norsemann
|46283|PII X4 920 @ 3500 MHz|GTX 260 576/1242/999|4 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|
Link
Platz 
|
*27*
|
GamerPC
|44748|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|
Link
Platz
|
*28*|
Lippokratis
|42364|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*29*
|
light-clocker
|40496|E6600 @ 3510 MHz |8800 GT 670/1725/940|4 GiByte DDR2 390 MHz|
Link
Platz
 |
*30*
|
Chicago
|37638|X2 7750BE @ 3240 MHz |8800GTS 648/1674/972 | 4 GiBte DDR2 480 MHz |
LinkInteressantes:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,681913/PCGH-Extreme-Rangliste-fuer-3D-Benchmarks/Benchmark/News/

_Ein Update ist immer viel Arbeit. Wir bitten um Hilfe, damit wir öfter aktualisieren können. Wer sich interessiert, kann gerne hier im Thread posten oder eine PN an mich schreiben. Folgende User haben uns bereits Arbeit abgenommen, was natürlich festgehalten werden soll, danke an: _



|
Name
:|
Datum:
|
Liste(n)
|
*|* 
Blechdesigner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|29.11.2009
|Aquamark; 3DMark 2001 + 2003

|
|03.12.2009
|3DMark 2006

|------------------|----------|------------------------------|


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Ich mache 3DMark 05, 06 und Vantage:

*3DMark 05 Rangliste:*



| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|u22|42820|W3540 @ 5032|2x HD 4890 @ 1000/1100|6 GiByte DDR3 875|
Link
Platz 2
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|der8auer|41746|i7 975 @ 5149|9800 GX2 @ 900/2230/1160|3 GiByte DDR3 887
|
Link


Platz 3
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Ü50|39091|I7 920 @ 4448|2x HD 4850X2 @ 1024/700/1125|6 GiByte DDR3 635|
Link
Platz 4
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| Micha-Stylez|38698|i7 920 @ 4504|3x 275 GTX @ 738/1522/1242 |6 GiByte DDR3 858|
Link
Platz 5
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|True Monkey|37678|E8600 @ 5600|2x HD 4850X2 @ 720/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 880|
Link
Platz 6
| |Eiswolf93|36533|i7 920 @ 4510|2x 9800 GTX+ @ 835/1235/2005|3 GiByte DDR3 644|
Link
Platz 7
| |Rheinlaender|35927|i7 920 @ 4300|3x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/1100|6 Gibyte DDR3 819|
Link
Platz 8
| |Blechdesigner|34489|i7 860 @ 4510|GTX 275 @ 775/1758/1350|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|
Link 
Platz 9
| |Tomateeeee|33310|Core i7 @ 4410|GTX 285 @ 765/1742/1405|4 Gibyte DDR3 840|
Link
Platz 10
| |Masterchief79|32879|E8400 @ 4785MHz|HD 4870X2 @ 835/980|4 GiByte DDR2 532MHz|
Link
Platz 11
| |o!m|29849|E8500 @ 4768|GTX 260 @ 756/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635|
Link
Platz 12
| |theLamer|29197|E8500 @ 5320|HD 4850 @ 850/1300|2 GiByte DDR3 840|
Link
|
Platz 13
| |cami|28419|E8400@ 4250|GTX 295 @ Default|2 Gibyte DDR2 500|
Link
Platz 14
| |turbo7|26750|E8400 @ 4428|GTX 260² @ 682/1142/1454|4 GiByte DDR2 492|
Link
Platz 15
| |DasRegal|26235|E8200 @ 4224|9800 GTX+ @ 900/2250/1280|2 GiByte DDR2 528|
Link
Platz 16
| |Bigdaddy203|25619|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471|
Link
Platz 17
| |Boti261980|25411|PII 940BE @ 3839|GTX 285 @ 670/1508/1250|4 GiByte DDR2 568 |
Link
Platz 18
| |widder0815|25307|E8400 @ 3917|2x HD 4850 @ 666/1060|4 GiByte DDR2 435|
Link
Platz 19
| |latinoramon|25147|PII 940 @ 3636|9800 GX2 @ 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 541|
Link
Platz 20
| |ahe1977|24518 |E5200 @ 4400|GTX 260 @ 740/1559/1251|2 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 21
| |canis lupus|23916|PII X4 20 @ 3416|HD 4870 @ 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 670|
Link
Platz 22
| |Lippokratis|22096|E8400 @ 3600|8800 GT @ 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500|
Link
|
Platz 23
| |AzK|21872|E8500 @ 3520|HD 4850 @ 700/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 593|
Link
Platz 24
| |fac3l3ss|21003|i7 920 @ 2675|HD 4870 @ Default|6 GiByte DDR3 533|
Link 
Platz 25
| |GamerPC|20444|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800|
Link
|
Platz 26
| |Beat84|20189|PII 940 @ 3000|HD 4870 @ 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533|
Link
Platz 27
| |Chicago|19319|X2 7750BE @ 3335|8800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/972|4 GiByte DDR2 460|
Link
Platz 28
| |ich558|19193|E6700 @ 3600|8800 GTX @ 653/1057/1530|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link.

* 3DMark06 Rangliste:*



| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in Mhz|GPU+Takt in Mhz |RAM in Mhz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Micha-Stylez|30829|i7 920 @ 4462|3x 275 GTX @ 725/1522/1242|6 GiByte DDR3 850|
Link
Platz 2
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|u22|27633|W3540 @ 4600|HD 4870X2 @ 830/980|6 GiByte DDR3 800|
Link
|         
Platz 3
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Dancop|27175|W3520 @ 4560|2x HD 4870X2 @ 800/950|6 GiByte DDR3 870|
Link
Platz 4
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Rheinlaender|26449|i7 920 @ 4300|3x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/1100|6 GiByte DDR3 800|
Link
Platz 5
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|BigBudOne|24612|i7 920 @ 4095|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1386/1621|6 GiByte DDR3 1170|
Link 
Platz 6
| |iLL-Hemmi|24543|i7 920 @ 4000|2x GTX 285 @ 702/730|6 GiByte DDR3 900|
Link
Platz 7
| |Blechdesigner|24472|i7 860 @ 4200|2x GTX 275 @ 745/1575/1290|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|
Link
Platz 8
| |CrSt3r|23077 |i7 920 @ 3800| 2x GTX 285 @  701/1510/1300|6 GiByte DDR3 760|
Link
Platz 9
| |der8auer|21358|QX9650 @ 4899|2x 9800 GX2 @ 755/1850/1140|2 GiByte DDR3 1000|
Link
Platz 10
| |Chrisch|20848|i5-750 @ 4312|2 x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 1078|
Link
Platz 11
| |True Monkey|20203|Q9650 @ 4499|2x HD 4850X2 @720/1028|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|
Link
Platz 12
| |Masterchief79|19059|i7 920 @ 4300|HD 5850 @ 1010/1230|12 GiByte DDR3 617|
Link
Platz 13
| |Ü50 |19026|Q9650 @ 4032|2x HD 4850X2  @ 700 /1045|4 GiByte DDR2 448|
Link
Platz 14
| |easyrider|18868|Q9550 @ 4301|2x HD 4890 @ 980/1137|4 GiByte DDR2 506|
Link
Platz 15
| |Boti261980|18864|PII 955BE @ 3875|2x GTX 285 @ 704/1512/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 500|
Link

Platz 16
| |onkel-bill|17442|Q9550 @ 4165|2x HD 4870 @ 800/1100|2 GiByte DDR2 588|
Link
Platz 17
| |falloutboy|16800|Q6600 @ 3600|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 450|
Link
Platz 18
| |recell|16749|Q9550 @ 3187|2x GTX 260 @ 702/1136/1405|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 19
| |D!str(+)yer|15415|W3520 @ 4462|GTX 285 @ 755/1600/1370|6 GiByte DDR3 850|
Link
Platz 20
| |Tomateeeee|15121|i7 920 @ 4200|GTX 285 @ 770/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 600|
Link
Platz 21
| |widder0815|13505|W3360 @ 3590|2x HD 4850 @ 680/1060|4 GiByte DDR2 422|
Link
Platz 22
| |StrikerofDeath|13274|i7 920 @ 3507|GTX 260 @ 759/1211|6 GiByte DDR3 702|
Link
Platz 23
| |Bigdaddy203|13268|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471|
Link
Platz 24
| |GrafGarfield|12589|PI 9850 @ 3200|2x HD 4870 @ 800/1050|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 25
| |.::ASDF::.|12526|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 285 @ 702/1296/1512|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
|         
Platz 26
| |e-freak|12273|i7 920 @ 3507|GTX 280 @ 602/1296/1107|6 GiByte DDR3 702|
Link 
Platz 27
| |god-of-snow|12004|Q9550 @ 3553|GTX 260 @ 720/1475/1215|4 GiByte DDR2 500|
Link
Platz 28
| |Benny0815|11963|PII 940 @ 3711|GTX 260 @ 657/1145/1374|4 GiByte DDR2 533|
Link
Platz 29
| |labernet|11626|PII 955 @ 3821|GTX 260 @ 723/1500/1150|4 GiByte DDR2 636|
Link
Platz 30
| |Bruce112|11474|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 260 @ 730/1520/1160|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 31
| |WICEGeneral|11269|PII 940 @ 3314|GTX 275 @ 633/1161/1404|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 32
| |Tobi209|10934|Q9550 @ 3400|GTX 260 @ 700/1200/1450|8 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 33
| |DanielX|10918|Q6600 @ 4050|HD 4870 @ 880/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 540|
Link
|         
Platz 34
| |canis lupus|10826|PII X4 20 @ 3416|HD 4870 @ 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 670|
Link


Platz 35
| |zocker-timm|10148|Q9450 @ 3200|HD 4870 @ 780/1090|4 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 36
| |ac3l3ss|10017|i7 920 @ 2675|HD 4870 @ Default|6 GiByte DDR3 533|
Link
Platz 37
| |Beat84|9687|PII 940 @ 3000|HD 4870 @ 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533|
Link
Platz 38
| |TowLy_das_Handtuch|9382|PI 9950BE @ 3000|GTX 260 @ 700/1210/1450|4 GiByte DDR2 428| 
Link
Platz 39
| |GamerPC|6221|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400|
Link
Platz 40
| |Chicago|5772|X2 7750BE @ 3248|8800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/972|4 GiByte DDR2 464|
Link
Platz 41
| |ThugAngel87|5743|Q8200 @ 3000|HD 4890 @ 875/975|4 GiByte DDR2 536|
Link.
* 3DMark Vantage Rangliste:  (Es gelten die HWBot Regeln, also KEIN PhysX!!)*



| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in Mhz|GPU+Takt in Mhz |RAM in Mhz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 |u22|27633|W3540 @ 4600|4870X2 830/980|6 Gb DDR3 800 MHz|
LINK
|         
Platz 2|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Dancop|27175|W3520 @ 4560|2x 4870X2 @ 800/950| 6Gb DDR3 @ 1740|
Link

Platz 3|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Rheinlaender|26449|i7 920 @ 4300|3 x GTX 260(192) @ 648/1397/1100|6 Gb DDR3 1600|
Link

Platz 4|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|BigBudOne|24612|i7 920 @ 4095|2x gtx285 @ 721/1386/1621|6 Gb DDR3 1170 Mhz|
Link 

Platz 5|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|iLL-Hemmi|24543|i7 920 @ 4000|2x 285GTX @ 702/730|6GB DDR3 @ 1800|
Link

Platz 6| |CrSt3r|23077 |Core i7 920 @ 3800| 2x GTX285 @  701/1510/1300|6Gb @ 760 CL8-8-8-20 2T | 
Link

Platz 7||der8auer|21358|QX9650 @ 4899| 2 x 9800 GX2 @ 755/1850/1140| 2048 MB DD3 @ 1000| 
Link

Platz 8| |True Monkey|20203|Q9650 @ 4499|2x 4850x2 @720/1028|4 GB 2000 DDR3|
Link

Platz 9| |Ü50 |19026|Q9650 @ 4032|2x 4850 X2  @ 700 /1045|4 Gb DDR 2 @ 448|
Link

Platz 10| |easyrider|18868|Q9550 @ 4301|2x 4890 @ 980/1137|4GB DDR2 @ 1012|
Link

Platz 11| |onkel-bill|17442|Q9550 @ 4165|2x HD4870/512 800/1100|2GB DDR2 588|
Link

Platz 12| |recell|16749|Q9550 @ 3187|2x Geforce GTX260 @ 702/1136/1405|4GB DDR2 800|
Link

Platz 13| |Tomateeeee|15121|Core i7 920 @ 4200|GTX 285 @ 770/1751/1405| 6144 MB DDR3 @ 600|
Link

Platz 14| |Blechdesigner|14027|Q9650 @ 4500|GTX 275 @ 765/1630/1300|4 Gb DDR2 600|
Link

Platz 15| |widder0815|13505|xeon 3360 @ 3590|2x4850 @ 680/1060|4GB DDR2 800 @ 422|
Link

Platz 16| |StrikerofDeath|13274|I7 920 @ 3507|GTX260 759/1211|  6144 DDR3 1666|
Link

Platz 17| |Bigdaddy203|13268|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4GB DDR2 471|
link

Platz 18| |Boti261980|12905|Ph II 940 BE @ 3780|GTX285 742/1620/1270|4 Gb DDR2 @ 1080|
Link

Platz 19| |GrafGarfield|12589|Phenom 9850 @ 3200|2x 4870 800/1050|4 Gb DDR2 400|
LINK

Platz 20| |.::ASDF::.|12526|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 285 702/1296/1512|4 Gb DDR 2 400|
Link
|         
 Platz 21| |god-of-snow|12004|Q9550 @ 3553|GTX 260 720/1475/1215|4GB DDR2  @ 500|
Link

Platz 22| |Benny0815|11963|Phenom II 940 @ 3711|GTX260 657/1145/1374|4 Gb DDR2 1066|
Link

Platz 23| |labernet|11626|phenom 2 955 @ 3821|gtx260 @ 723/1500/1150|4 GB DDR2 @ 636|
Link

Platz 24| |WICEGeneral|11269|Phenom II x4 940 @ 3314|gtx 275 633/1161/1404| 4gb ddr2 @ 400|
Link

Platz 25| |DanielX|10918|Q6600 @ 4050|4870 880/1100|4 Gb DDR2 540|
Link
|         
Platz 26| |canis lupus|10508|PH II X4 20 @ 3516 MHz|4870 845/1022|4 Gb DDR3 1333|
Link

Platz 27| |zocker-timm|10148|Q9450 @ 3200|4870 @ 780/1090|DDR2 800|
Link

Platz 28| |ac3l3ss|10017|i7 920 @ 2675|4870 @ 750|6 GB DDR3 533|
Link

Platz 29| |TowLy_das_Handtuch|9382|Phenom 9950BE @ 3000|GTX 60 @ 700/1210/1450|4 Gb DDR2 @ 428| 
Link

Platz 30| |GamerPC|6221|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS G92 @ 751/1952/996|2 Gb DDR2 800|
Link

Platz 31| |ThugAngel87|5743|Q8200 @ 3000|4890 @ 875/975|4GB DDR2 @ 536Mhz|
Link


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (15. April 2009)

Gute Idee, hab mir auch immer gedacht das mal zu machen.
So sieht man wer die Nase vorn hat. (ironisch)
MfG


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

ok ich hoffe ich habs kapiert  

3DM05 | 31744 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | GTX 285 759/1751/1405 | 
6144 MB DDR3 PC 10600 600 Mhz CL7-6-6-21 1T | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-31744.jpg

3DM06 | 23999 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | GTX 285 759/1751/1405 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 10600 600 Mhz CL7-6-6-21 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06-23999.jpg

Aquamark | 291040 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | GTX 285 770/1751/1405 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 10600 600 Mhz CL7-6-6-21 1T |  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/95316d1239811057-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-am-291040.jpg

3DM01 | 81364 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | GTX 285 759/1751/1405 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 10600 600 Mhz CL7-6-6-21 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/95317d1239811160-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-01-81364.jpg
so gehts auch ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. April 2009)

3DMark 05 | 27149 | Blechdesigner | Q9650@4339MHz (482x9) | Palit GTX 275 (710/1574/1214) | DDR2-964 | Link


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

3DVantage | 15121 |Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 MHz (200x21) | GTX 285 770/1751/1405 | 6Gb DDR3 PC10600 @ 600 CL7-6-6-21 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95406&stc=1&d=1239818392


juhu bis jetzt 5mal 
Gold


----------



## widder0815 (15. April 2009)

3DMark-03 | 71950 | Intel E8400 @ 3550 Mhz (9x394,5) | 2x4850 680 / 1098 | 4Gb DDR2 PC6400 @ (474mhz) CL4-4-4-4-12 2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...2-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-best.jpg


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

Schöne Idee  Werde es oben anpinnen.

Mal meine Ergebnisse:

3DMark 01 | 110183 | der8auer | E8600 @ 5600MHz | 2x 9800GTX+ 815/2100/1200 | 2048 MB DDR3 @ 800 | Link

3DMark 03 | 124118 | der8auer | E8600 @ 5101MHz  | 2x 9800GX2 750/1875/1150 | 2048 MB DDR3 @ 956 | Link

3DMark 05 | 36350 | der8auer | E8600 @ 5499MHz  | 9800GX2 795/1925/1165 | 2048 MB DDR3-880 | Link

3DMark 06 | 27062 | der8auer | Core i7 92 @ 4520MHz | 9800GX2 775/1850/1150 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 859 | Link

3DMark Vantage | 21358 | der8auer | QX9650 @ 4899MHz | 2x 9800GX2 755/1850/1140 | 2048 MB DDR3-1000 | Link

Aquamark | 309130 | der8auer | QX9650 @ 5083MHz | 9800GX2 793/11957/1163 | 2048 MB DDR3-968 | Link


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Cool danke!

Ich hoffe, das der Thread guten Zulauf bekommt!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## o!m (15. April 2009)

@ der8auer: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das 6 Goldpokale!  Am WE geht's bei mir auch noch mal los...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Wenn sich jamnd noch bemphen könnte, wäre ein 2D Ranglisten Thread nicht schlecht. Aber wir haben nun genug zu tun.


----------



## CrSt3r (15. April 2009)

3DMark Vantage | 27016 |Core i7 920 @ 3800.1 MHz (190x20) | 2x GTX285 @ 701/1510/1300 | 6Gb DDR3 PC12800 @ 760 CL8-8-8-20 2T | Link

*with PhysX*


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

@ CrSt3r: Kann es sein, dass du Nvidia Physx im Treiber aktiviert hast?


----------



## CrSt3r (15. April 2009)

Ja ... wenn es nicht legitim ist, dann werde ich einen neuen Benchrun ohne machen ... hoppdihopp


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

Steht zwar bis jetzt nicht bei den Bedingungen aber das wäre den ATI Usern gegenüber nicht fair.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Oh, das stimmt.

Es gelten die HWBot Regeln, also *KEIN* PhysX!!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jamnd noch bemphen könnte, wäre ein 2D Ranglisten Thread nicht schlecht. Aber wir haben nun genug zu tun.




An was denkst du alles bei 2D ?

SuperPi
Cinebench eventuell  !?

Ich würd das unter umständen über nehmen 

Kannst dich auch über icq melden (siehe profil), da kann man besser labern


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

Ich wäre ja für Single GPUs und Sli/CF Systeme sonst ist das unfair uda hab ich ja nie ne chance ....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Ich war auch Idee gehabt, aber "TheLamer" meinte, dass sei zuviel Arbeit.

Ich muss nochmal mit ihm darüber reden.

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: 600 Beiträge^^


----------



## CrSt3r (15. April 2009)

3DMark Vantage | 23077 |Core i7 920 @ 3800.1 MHz (190x20) | 2x GTX285 @  701/1510/1300 @ SLI| 6Gb DDR3 PC12800 @ 760 CL8-8-8-20 2T | Link

*without PhysX*


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

Hmm ich finde man sollte zwischen Dual/quads/i7 unterteilen SLI oder Cf einzeln zu setzten halte ich für keine gute Idee da müßte man ja gleich alle Grakas einzeln bewerten eine 98er hat ja auch keine Chance gegen eine 285er..........aber zwei vllt


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

gibs auf schaffst du net


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

^^Deine 285er ist nur schneller wegen dem i7....auf meinen Board war sie langsamer als meine 88er bei gleichen settings

Schon vergessen


----------



## CrSt3r (15. April 2009)

Nun muss ich beizeiten nur noch mal 3DM06 rauskramen  ... und in ein paar Wochen/Monaten ist auch die WaKü endlich fertig


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. April 2009)

3DMark 01 | 81046 | Blechdesigner | Q9650 @ 4339 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 710/1574/1214 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 964 | Link

3DMark 06 | 22342 | Blechdesigner | Q9650 @ 4401 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 710/1574/1214 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 1174 | Link


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2009)

> Hmm ich finde man sollte zwischen Dual/quads/i7 unterteilen


Jungs, wir sind ja nicht der Hwbot... diese Liste soll nur dazu dienen, seinen bislang abslolut höchsten Score mit den anderen aus dem Forum zu vergleichen. Für alles andere gibt es den Hwbot .

Liste aktualisiert!


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2009)

So, dann trage ich mich auch mal ein ^^
(Ergenbisse letzte DICE Session, als ich meine 7600gs getötet habe  - HD 4850 unter LUFT, CPU unter DICE)

3Dmark 2001|theLamer|94544|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 850/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|LINK

3Dmark 2005|theLamer|29197|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 850/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|LINK

3Dmark 2003|theLamer|55851|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 850/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|LINK

3Dmark 2006|theLamer|17556|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 850/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|LINK

Aquamark|theLamer|289776|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 850/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|LINK


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. April 2009)

3DMark 2006 | Micha-Stylez | 20065 | Q9550 @ 4038MHz | 260 GTX 738/1550/1215 | 4096 MB DDR2-800 @ 475 | LINK

Mfg Micha


----------



## CrSt3r (16. April 2009)

Oh, ich seh schon ... jetzt packt mich auch wieder das Fieber


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2009)

auf geht's!


----------



## Boti261980 (16. April 2009)

3DMark 2006 | Boti261980 | 19461 | Phenom II 940 BE @ 3780MHz | 285 GTX @ 670/1508/1250 | 4096 MB DDR2-1066 @ 1120 | Link


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2009)

Hmm

3Dmark 06|True Monkey|21710|Q9650@4108MHz|8800GT1024mb@732/916/1852 SLI|DDR2 800 OCZ NVIDIA SLI 5-4-4-15@856




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

JaJa true , haben deine 2 88ter wieder ein opfer gefunden (Boti261980) ja?

3Dmark-Vantage | widder0815 | 10765 | Intel E8400 @ 3600 Mhz (400x9) | 2x4850 @ 660/1060 | 4096Mb DDR2 800 (400) | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-van-best.jpg


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

so dann wolln wa ma 

Aquamark | Tomateeeee | 297271 | i7 920 @ 4305.2 | GTX 285 759/1751/1405 | DDR3 @ 615 CL7-6-6-21 1 T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95753&stc=1&d=1239923385


3DM03 | Tomateeeee | 68525 | i7 920 @ 4305.0 | GTX 285 770/1751/1405 |
DDR3 @ 615 CL7-6-6-21 1 T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95754&stc=1&d=1239923385


Aquamark run 2 war besser 298k pkt .... nicht gespeichert ....... 


edit : so noch mal 2pkt für HWbot  und jetzt kommen gleich der 05er 06er 01er und AM nochma und dann vantage hat einer eiswürfel für meine cpu .....


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

so nochn Update 

3DM05 | 32529  | Tomateeeee | i7 920 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 285 770/1751/1405 | 4Gb DDR3 @ 615 CL7-6-6-21 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95762&stc=1&d=1239927187



scheiss kiste müsste 5 sek länger durchhalten da wäre der 06 bestimmt satte 24500 pkt wert ..... aber nein .... freeze .....


edit:

3DM06 | 24455 | Tomateeeee | i7 920 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 285 770/1751/1405 | 4Gb DDR3 @ 615 CL7-6-6-21 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95765&stc=1&d=1239928911


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2009)

so Update.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Dabei sein ist alles, @theLamer- mit einer 4850 fast soviel punkte wie ich mit zweien... hammer krass

3DMark06 | 17686 | widder0815 | Intel E8400 @ 3737 Mhz (9x415) | 2x4850 660/1060 | 4Gb DDR2 800 @ 415 Mhz CL4-4-4-4-12 2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...92-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06-neu.jpg


----------



## Dancop (17. April 2009)

3DMark06
31242 | Dancop | Vista 64 bit | XEON W3520@4,56GHz | Gigabyte X58-Extreme | 2XHD4870X2@800/950 | 3x2Gb OCZ DDR3-1600@1740 8-8-8-28

Vantage
P27175 | W3520@4,56GHz | Vista 64 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme | 3x2Gb OCZ DDR3-1600@1740 8-8-8-28 | 2x4870X2 800/950


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

@ Dancop

Sorry, aber einfach mal Seite1 ansteuern und die Regeln beachten (Schema u. Screenshots)!
Ansonsten recht ordentliche Ergebnisse.

MfG


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Dancop schrieb:


> 3DMark06
> 31242 | Dancop | Vista 64 bit | XEON W3520@4,56GHz | Gigabyte X58-Extreme | 2XHD4870X2@800/950 | 3x2Gb OCZ DDR3-1600@1740 8-8-8-28
> 
> Vantage
> P27175 | W3520@4,56GHz | Vista 64 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme | 3x2Gb OCZ DDR3-1600@1740 8-8-8-28 | 2x4870X2 800/950


  Ich glaube das reicht nicht , die wollen dein Sys mit anschauen zwecks vergleichen, also cpuz-cpu cpuz- memory und gpuz + ergebnis / Pic´s


----------



## Dancop (17. April 2009)

Tja, Pics gibt es dazu nicht, da ich, wie Ihr vielleicht gesehen habt, die Punkte mit den Orb-Links versehen habe. Und der Beweis ist weitaus besser als ein immer wieder fälschbares Pic!


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Dancop schrieb:


> Tja, Pics gibt es dazu nicht, da ich, wie Ihr vielleicht gesehen habt, die Punkte mit den Orb-Links versehen habe. Und der Beweis ist weitaus besser als ein immer wieder fälschbares Pic!


Ja stimmt, aber den thread hir hat mann aufgemacht um die Systeme vergleichen zu können, das kann mann bei dir aber nicht weil kein cpuz(cpu und ram) gepostet ist(pic)
Mich hätte es interessiert, weil ich in 11 tagen den xeon3360 für mein Dfi (775) bekomme, und du ja auch nen xeon hast


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

> Dabei sein ist alles, @theLamer- mit einer 4850 fast soviel punkte wie ich mit zweien... hammer krass


Joa liegt am CPU Score (Trockeneis)  und am höheren OC 
24/7 sollte dein sys aber sehr viel schneller sein als meins 

@ Dancop: Sag nochmal die Details zu deinen System... evtl kann eiswolf93 ja eine Ausnahme machen...
*An alle: Bitte den Eingangspost lesen, Screenshot müsst ihr anhängen. Sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig.*


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa liegt am CPU Score (Trockeneis)  und am höheren OC
> 24/7 sollte dein sys aber sehr viel schneller sein als meins
> was meinst du mit 24/7 sollte dein sys etz?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

Im Dauerbetrieb: volle 24h und die ganzen 7Tagen in der Woche ...!


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

3Dmark-06 | widder0815 | 17980 | Intel E8400 @ 3844 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 666/1060 | 4Gb DDR2 800 @ 427 Mhz CL4 4-4-4-12-2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...19-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06-neu.jpg


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Im Dauerbetrieb: volle 24h und die ganzen 7Tagen in der Woche ...!


Wow, 850/1300 Mhz , meine 4850ger zicken schon bei 700/1110 rum
Dann hast du ja schon eine fiktieve 4870ger


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Ja Rate ma stark wieso? xD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/46076-how-sapphire-hd-4850-dualslot-voltmod.html

@widder0815: SChraub deine CPU ma hoch, die ist der FLaschenhals im Moment. 4 GHz sind doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## Dancop (17. April 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, aber den thread hir hat mann aufgemacht um die Systeme vergleichen zu können, das kann mann bei dir aber nicht weil kein cpuz(cpu und ram) gepostet ist(pic)
> Mich hätte es interessiert, weil ich in 11 tagen den xeon3360 für mein Dfi (775) bekomme, und du ja auch nen xeon hast



Nur hat mein XEON mit Deinem herzlich wenig zu tun, da meiner auf Nahelem - Basis setzt. D.h. es ist ein i7 920 mit D0 Stepping...
Meine genauen Systemdaten sind:

Bclk: 217Mhz
Multi: 21x
CPU: 4557MHz bei 1,456V
Ram: 1740MHz bei 8-8-8-28 bei 1,72V
Board: Gigabyte EX58-Extreme
Alles unter Wasser außer die beiden Grakas.
Eine Powercolor 4870X2 mit 792/950 und eine Gainward Rampage GLH 4870X2 mit 820/1000

Wollt Ihr noch etwas wissen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2009)

Das reicht für mich.

ich werds beim nächsten Update reinstellen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Dancop (17. April 2009)

Thanks a lot!

Achso ich vergas...bei dem Vantage Run hatte ich 1MHz mehr Bclk, also auch 21MHz mehr CPU und 14MHz mehr Speicher, OK?!


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

hier mal meine 3dmark ergebnisse mit 03


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

So, noch schnell ne Medaille abstauben 

3DMark Vantage | 13082 | Blechdesigner | Q9650 @ 4005 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 710/1574/1210 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 1068 | Link


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

@ norsemann: Bitte nach dem vorgegebenen Schema posten!
Ich nehme es trotzdem nochmal mit auf, bin heute gnädig
sag mir aber nochmal den SPeicher, damit ich die Art, die MHZ-Zahl und die Größe eintragen kann.

Liste aktualisiert!


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

aso sorry hier eben mal cpu-z mit dem speicher


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Ok danke.
Aber bitte rauffolgenden Einträge so eintragen:
Benchmark|Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM| Screenshot-Link

Danke.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

So, wenn Heute noch Gnade vor Recht geht habe ich noch einen (man sieht leider die Auflösung[1024x768] nicht) :

3DMark 03 | Blechdesigner | 63020 | Q9650 @ 4401 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 710/1574/1214 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 1174 | Link


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

@ Blechdesigner: "Auflösung sollte zu sehen sein"...
Erläuterung:Wenn mir das Ergebnis normal erscheint und für das System normal ist, drücke ich auch nen Auge zu... Wenn die Punktzahl allerdings unverhältnismäßig hoch ist und keine Auflösung zu sehen, kommt das Ding nicht in die Liste. Deins schein ok zu sein.

Ich nehms rein. Aber bitte achtet in Zukunft auf die Einhaltung sämtlicher Regeln. Damit erspart ih euch viel Arbeit und müsst nicht nochmal benchen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

Ja, sorry konnte bis jetzt den Run nicht wiederholen, da das System nur sporadisch bei 4,4GHz stabiel läuft! (leider war mir nur so ein missratener Shot geblieben)


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Ja ich glaub dir da Ergebnis ja 
Aber wenn mir irgendwann ein Ergebnis zu hoch erscheint und die Auflösung verdeckt ist, dann kommt es unter Umständen nicht in die Liste 
Wenn die Auflösung zu sehen ist, seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite. 

Happy Benching.


----------



## Boti261980 (17. April 2009)

@ theLamer

Schade, wollte gerade True Monkey ein wenig ins schwitzen bringen:

http://www.abload.de/img/940be3.84ghzram2vmct15f49s.jpg


Angaben mach ich jetzt mal keine, mann sieht ja die Auflösung nicht...


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

so noch einer

3dmark06 / Norsemann/16810/ ph2 x4 920 3,5 ghz /gtx260 576/999/1242 4 gb ddr2 1000 . 

kann leider keine 1280+1024 auflösung nehmen da mein lcd tv das nicht mitmacht , die nächste währe 1366+768 (hd-ready) hoffe das geht trotzdem sonst ist es auch ok .


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Nein, das können wir nicht nehmen. Tut mir leid, das wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber.
Ergebnisse müssen Standardsettings haben.

EDIT: Dann ist dein anderes Ergebnis wohl auch ungültig, ist ja wohl auch 1024x768?


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

3dmark03 macht aber doch bei den standarts 1024*768 , zumindest habe ich da bei mir nichts verstellen müssen .

edit: hat der erstplatzierte doch auch bei 3dmark 03


----------



## Boti261980 (17. April 2009)

@ Eiswolf93

Wie ist das eingentlich mit Vantage und PhysX, 
wäre es möglich eine 2 Tabelle zusätzlich zu erstellen mit aktivierten PhysX?

Dann hätte ich hier auch ein schönes Vantage Ergebnis, mit PhysX:

http://www.abload.de/img/940be375ghzram195vmct1o0pr.jpg

Gruss


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

@norsemann:
Sry, war nen Fehler von mir. der 03er hat ja standardmäßig 1024x768 
Alles ok


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

ok puh 
werde mal den moni von meiner freundin anklemmen und dann nochmal 3dmakr 06 laufen lassen mit standart auflösung . hoffe das wird nicht viel schlechter . weiß auch nicht wie ich die 17k rauskitzeln kann ohne meine cpu weiter zu takten


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Joa Tweak ma nen Bisschen. Ein paar Punkte mehr gehen immer 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

ok gemacht , waren aber gerade mal gute 40 punkte die das gebracht hat , also nicht der rede wert


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

*Update*

3DMark Vantage | Blechdesigner | 13258 | Q9650 @ 4203 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 712/1579/1214 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 467 | Link


----------



## o!m (17. April 2009)

Aquamark|o!m|293865|E8500 @ 4815MHz|GTX260 810/1620/1368|2 GiByte DDR2 642 MHz|[LINK|

3DMark01|o!m|89231|E8500 @ 4768MHz|GTX260 771/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|LINK|

3DMark03|o!m|65316|E8500 @ 4768MHz|GTX260 810/1620/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|LINK|

Die Ergebnisse für 3DM05 und 06 kommen später, Vintage läuft mit XP nicht.


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

@ o!m: Hab dich in die Liste mit reingenommen 
Und es ist vorbildlich, wie du postest


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

@Bot261980
Niemals

3DmO6|True Monkey|24153|i7 920@4200MHz|Palit 8800GT SLI @ 738/932/1845|DDR3 1200|OS XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Bot261980
> Niemals
> 
> 3DmO6|True Monkey|24153|i7 920@4200MHz|Palit 8800GT SLI @ 738/932/1845|DDR3 1200|OS XP
> ...


Hat Tomateeeee sein i7 wieder Prostituiert...


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hat Tomateeeee sein i7 wieder Prostituiert...





nicht so ne schmutzigen wörter wenn dann hat er ihn 3ST VERGEWALTIGT !!! 


@ True bei mir geht er mit 4,3 Ghz durch CPU Test .... mach ma deine Heizung aus und Fenster auf


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2009)

*Updates:*

3DMark 2001 | Blechdesigner | 82143 | Q9650 @ 4410 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 715/1585/1220 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 490 | Link

3DMark 2003 | Blechdesigner | 63035 | Q9650 @ 4401 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 715/1585/1220 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 489 | Link

3DMark 2005 | Blechdesigner | 27538 | Q9650 @ 4401 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 715/1585/1214 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 489 | Link

3DMark 2006 | Blechdesigner | 22372 | Q9650 @ 4410 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 715/1585/1220 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 490 | Link

3DMark Vantage | Blechdesigner | 13496 | Q9650 @ 4203 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 735/1630/1250 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 467 | Link


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

3DmO5|True Monkey|33278|i7 920@4200MHz|Palit 8800GT 1024mb SLI @ 727/932/1804|DDR3 1200|OS XP

3DmO3|True Monkey|72421|i7 920@4305MHz|Palit 8800GT 1024mb SLI @ 716/916/1790|DDR3 1200|OS XP

3Dm01|True Monkey|89220|E 8600@4660MHz|GTX 285 @ 757/1447/1737|DDR2 800@924|OS XP

Aquamark|True Monkey|264906| E8600@4720MHz|Palit 9800GT 1024mb @ 787/1100/1968|DDR2 800@944|OS XP

Vantage|True Monkey|12339|Q9650@3998MHz|Palit 9800GT 1024mb SLI @ 721/966/1859|DDR2 800 SLI@956|OS Vista


----------



## o!m (18. April 2009)

3DMark05|o!m|29849|E8500 @ 4768MHz|GTX260 756/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|LINK|

3DMark06|o!m|20141|E8500 @ 4768MHz|GTX260 783/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. April 2009)

So, das dauert ein Update zu machen....

Aber UPDATE.

mfg Eiswolf93

Danke für die news auf der Homepage


----------



## DasRegal (18. April 2009)

3DMark01|DasRegal|74025|E8200 @ 4200MHz|9800GTX+ 855/2075/1300|2 GiByte DDR2 520MHz CL4| http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9908/38361667pc7.jpg

3DMark03|DasRegal|51551|E8200 @ 4224MHz|9800GTX+ 900/2250/1300|2 GiByte DDR2 528MHz CL4| http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6254/48600937.jpg

3DMark05|DasRegal|26235|E8200 @ 4224MHz|9800GTX+ 900/2250/1280|2 GiByte DDR2 528MHz CL4| http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9201/76179045.jpg

Gruß DasRegal


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2009)

Aquamark|Ecle|228547|E8400 @4160MHz|8800GT 762/1030|4 GiByte DDR2 520 MHz|LINK|
 
3DMark01|Ecle|72182|E8400 @4104MHz|8800GT 740/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 456 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. April 2009)

Wir fällt grad auf...

Wo sind meine Beiträge hin.

Ich hatte doch schon mehr als 600!?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

@ ecle: Der Aquamark-screen ist ungültig. Bitte Regeln beachten.


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2009)

Im Hwbot gilt der auch  die Punkte stehen da doch was willst du mehr.


----------



## widder0815 (18. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Wir fällt grad auf...
> 
> Wo sind meine Beiträge hin.
> 
> ...


Du Hattest doch in deiner sig darauf hingewiesen" ich habe jetzt 600" oder so,
naja da war ein mod bestimmt eiversüchtig...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. April 2009)

Ja ich hatte mehr als 600!

Naja egal, sind nur knapp 15 Beiträge.

@Ecel: Dein AM3 Screen ist sehr komisch.. bei den Punkten steht da n/a.

Wenn du in die Liste willst, musst du einen richtigen AM3 Screen machen, mit allen Punkten und anderen Sachen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## marcusK (18. April 2009)

einer von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

> Im Hwbot gilt der auch  die Punkte stehen da doch was willst du mehr.


Falsch, der entspricht nicht den Regeln. Wenn ihn wer reportet, wird er gelöscht.

Update!
 
*An alle: Bitte nach den Schema im Eingangspost posten und alle (!) Regeln beachten. 
Das erleichtert uns die Arbeit ungemein. Und: Bilder bitte direkt im Forum hochladen.

@ *marcusK: gilt auch für dich.


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2009)

Naja der Screen ist schon ne Weile her da hab ich halt nich auf CPU-Z und co geachtet. Ich kann das halt nicht mehr so einfach wiederholen.
Mal im Ernst wozu braucht ihr den CPU-Z Screen usw..?
Die Punkte stehen doch fest, egal welche Hardware das ist.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Es geht darum, das ganze übersichtlich zu gestalten.
Beim Hwbot ist es doch auch so und an den Regeln orientieren wir uns. Tut mir leid, das Ding kommt nicht rein.

_An alle: Falls ich ein Score vergessen habe, einzutragen, sagt es mir. Ich gebe mir Mühe._


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2009)

Ok dann schieb ich den Screen in Paint und übertakte die CPU auf die Werte die sie vorher auch hatte isses dann ok? 
Entspricht ja den Regeln und deine Übersicht hast du dann auch...


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Die Screens dürfen außer in ihrer Größe nicht nachbearbeitet werden. Wasserzeichen sind erlaubt.
Die Bearbeitung mit Paint ist ein klarer Regelverstoß und Cheat-Versuch. Ich werde das Bild nicht aufnehmen.

Wegen solcher Praxis, die du an den Tag legst, hat olsystems vor einiger Zeit alle seine Hwpoints verloren. 

Entweder du benchst richtig unter Beachtung *aller* Regeln oder du lässt es bleiben. Klare Ansage. Für alle gelten die gleichen Regeln. So, war das verständlch genug?


----------



## Ecle (18. April 2009)

Öhm, du hast mich nicht verstanden.
Wer hat denn gesagt dass ich es den Screen mit Paint bearbeite? Die Punkte stehen da doch. Ich will nur ein neuen Screen mit CPU-Z machen. Ist das erlaubt?


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Nein. Hier wird nicht einfach ein Screen aus mehreren erstellt. Ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden. Du musst einen neuen gültigen Benchmark samt gültigen Screenshot machen, damit ich dich in die Liste aufnehme. Und nichts nachträglich verändern oder so.
Und jetzt Ende der Diskussion. Wird doch nicht so schwierig zu verstehen sein. Bin off.


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

Aquamark|GamerPC|174655|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|Link|


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2009)

3DMark06|Masterchief79|22916|Q9550 @ 4197MHz|HD4870X2 @ 750/900|4 GiByte DDR2 494MHz|LINK| 

Dummes C1 Stepping^^ Bei guten 4,2GHz ist bei mir Schluss

Edit:
3D Mark Vantage|Masterchief79|15205|Q9550 @ 4112MHz|HD4870X2 @ 750/900| 4GiByte DDR2 483MHz|LINK|


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

3DMark 2001|GamerPC|56935|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|Link|


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

3DMark 2003|GamerPC|44748|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|Link|


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

3DMark 2005|GamerPC|20444|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|Link|


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^Benutze den *ändern *Button -*erweitert* so kannst du deinem post weitere Ergebnisse zufügen


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

3DMark 2006|GamerPC|13621|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|Link|


EDIT:sry, zu spät^^


----------



## widder0815 (18. April 2009)

E8400 mit 1,26V @ 3917 Mhz mit LuKü(CoolerMaster) Prime95 nach 10min +-55grad und vista64

3Dmark-06 | widder0815 | 18551 | Intel E8400 @ 3989 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 660/1069 | 4Gb DDR2 800 @ 443 Mhz CL4 4-4-4-12-2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...65-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06-neu.jpg

3DMark-03 | widder0815 | 73986 | Intel E8400 @ 3917 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 677/1099 | 4Gb DDR2 800 @ 435mhz CL4-4-4-4-12-2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-03-mist.jpg

3DMark-05 | widder0815 | 25307 | Intel E8400 @ 3917 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 666/1060 | 4Gb DDR2 800 @ 435mhz CL4-4-4-4-12-2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-05-best.jpg

3Dmark-Vantage | widder0815 | 11266 | Intel E8400 @ 3917 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 655/1060 | 4096Mb DDR2 800 @ 435mhz CL4-4-4-4-12-2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-van-best.jpg


----------



## Tommy_Lee (18. April 2009)

OK möchte meine Ergebnisse auch mal mit rein nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das sind meine PC Ergebnisse, die anderen sind nicht der rede Wert und würden nur Platz 5 bedeuten. Gruß Tom


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

@Tommy_Lee: Bitte nach dem angegebenem Schema posten.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (18. April 2009)

Ja sorry, dann bitte mal Beitrag löschen, die Arbeit ist es nicht Wert. Ich weiß, was die Hardware kann. Gruß Tom


----------



## f3rr1s (18. April 2009)

3DMark 06 | 17790 | f3rr1s | Phenom II 940 @ 3716MHz | 1x GTX280 650/1400/1150 | 2048 MB DDR2 @ 1070 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=96132&stc=1&d=1240083669


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

*UPDATE*

3DmO6|True Monkey|24526|i7 920@4305MHz|Palit 9800GT SLI @ 710/999/1804|DDR3 1200|OS XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerPC (19. April 2009)

Moin!

Wie siehts aus? Wieso werden meine Ergebnisse nicht in die Liste übernommen?????????

Finde ich jetzt bisschen komisch......


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

HI ich mache gleich ein Update.
Das letzte ist ja noch nichtmal 24h her, also etwas Geduld 

EDIT: Update für 3Dmark 2001, Aquamark und 3DMark 2003

*Und (nochmal) an alle: Bitte die Regeln im Eingangpost beachten und nach dem angegebenen Schema posten!*


----------



## Ecle (19. April 2009)

GamerPC schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie siehts aus? Wieso werden meine Ergebnisse nicht in die Liste übernommen?????????
> 
> Finde ich jetzt bisschen komisch......



Hier gibs kein automatisiertes Programm. Das wird alles Manuell eingetragen


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

Joa. Wer Lust hat, eins zu schreiben, kann es ja machen  
Aber wir aktualisieren ja täglich, ist also kein Problem mit dem manuell eintragen.


----------



## onkel-bill (20. April 2009)

Hallo,
leider hab ich keine Screens vom Aquamark und 2005er mehr, HWBot hat meine Submissions bei den beiden auch nicht mehr...

3D Mark 01 | onkel-bill | 80971 PKT | Q9550@4165 MHZ | 2x HD4870/512 820/1150 |2GB DDR2 588 MHz |http://http://extreme.pcgameshardwa...1681-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-2001.jpg

3D Mark 03 | onkel-bill | 97775 PKT | Q9550@4165 MHZ | 2x HD4870/512 820/1150 |2GB DDR2 588 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1681-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-2003.jpg

3D Mark 06 | onkel-bill | 24363 PKT | Q9550@4165 MHZ | 2x HD4870/512 820/1150 |2GB DDR2 588 MHz | http://http://extreme.pcgameshardwa...1681-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-2006.jpg

Vantage | onkel-bill | 17442 PKT | Q9550@4165 MHZ | 2x HD4870/512 800/1100 |2GB DDR2 588 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-vantage.jpg


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Geile Scores 
Übernehm ich beim nächsten Update


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Vantage | onkel-bill |* 80971* PKT | Q9550@4165 MHZ | 2x HD4870/512 800/1100 |2GB DDR2 588 MHz |


 
Das glaub ich aber nicht....

klar habe ich den screen gesehen fand es nur zu gut


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Joa, 80k im Vantage 
Naja, er editiert kurz seinen Post und gut ist


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. April 2009)

so ein update.

gestern konnte ich nicht-,-

mfg


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Jo Update meinerseits auch.


----------



## Ecle (20. April 2009)

So hab den Aquamark nochmal gemacht.
Etwas schlechteres Ergebnis als letztes mal, da kein Vmod an der Graka mehr, dafür ein ordentlichen Screenshot 

Aquamark | Ecle | 228257 | E8400@4203 MHz | 8800GT 725/955 |4GB DDR2 467 MHz | LINK


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Hm ok, update war zwar erst vor 5 min, hab dich aber auch noch mit reingenommen.
Nächstes Update morgen. Happy Benching.


----------



## onkel-bill (20. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa, 80k im Vantage
> Naja, er editiert kurz seinen Post und gut ist


 
 Fehlerteufel 

sorry, keine Absicht


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Hehe, glauben wir dir aufs Wort 
Macht ja nix


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. April 2009)

3DMark 06 | 18146 | diu_tesc_g.o. | Core 2 Quad 6700 @ 3450MHz | EVGA GTX260 729/1458/1242 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 862 Mhz


----------



## Boti261980 (21. April 2009)

@ True Monkey

Der ist für dich, lass mal sehen was die 2x 9800GT im SLI bringen...

3DM Vantage|Boti261980|12803|Ph II 940 BE @ 3750MHz|GTX285 738/1620/1250|4 GiByte DDR2 @ 500MHz | Link

Gruss


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^klar

*UPDATE*

Vantage|True Monkey|13062|i7 920@4305|9800GT 1024mb@743/999/1843|DDR31200@1230|Os Vista




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Boti261980

Fragen ?....


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

Wo hast du den Core her will auch haben ...... 


So mal nen Update  

3DM05 | Tomateeeee | 33310 | Core i7 @ 4410 Mhz | GTX 285 765/1742/1405 | 4Gb DDR3 @ 840 CL9-8-8-20 1T | Link


----------



## widder0815 (21. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Core her will auch haben ......
> 
> 
> So mal nen Update
> ...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2009)

@True Monkey u. Tomateeeee

Hast du echt 1,65 V auf deine Cpu gehauen? Unter Luft oder Wasser.

Ich hab zu Teil gehört, dass die I7 manchmal mit weniger Volt besser skalieren. Selbst die mit LN2 geben "nur" max. 1,6 V.

Hast du mal die Temps angeschaut?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @True Monkey u. Tomateeeee
> 
> Hast du echt 1,65 V auf deine Cpu gehauen? Unter Luft oder Wasser.
> 
> ...




editr : Luft  

hab mal nen run mit hw monitor gemacht ... kam da auf knappe 70-72°C und ich finde das ist in ordnung ... denke ahbe ne scheiss vid bis 3,8 Ghz brauch er nicht viel danach muss ich viel mehr vcore geben für die takte -.- 
ich glaube 3.8 Ghz gehen mit 1.28 V Vcore .....3.6 Ghz brauch ich nur 1.20  und 3.2 1.10 V Vcore (niedriger geht nicht da mein scheiss board dann nicht will)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2009)

Irgendwie glaub ich den Sensoren nicht,

Bei der Volt, wär bei mir der Nichtstart durch Überhitzung begründet.

Mein E8500(ich weiß, ist fast nicht vergleichbar), macht bei 1,57V, laut Bios(!) schon 90°C und das bei Thalmalright True Copper und einem Ultra Kaze 3000^^.

Naja, solangs läuft.

ich hab bis jetzt bei meinen I7(Freund) max. 1,4V gegeben. da schaff ich mit HT(alle Kerne) ~4,3 Ghz.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

Geile Vid wird bei mir aber nix .... scheiss krücke abgekriegt .... aso temps nur benchmarks run kein prime die knalle ja gleich hoch auf 150 °C  ach muss er  abkönnen wenn nicht muss ich neubestellen ... vllt gibs dann nen besseren ...aso 1.4 V Vcore .... krieg ich goch nicht ma die 4  Ghz stable  nur benchstable  4.2 Ghz brauch ich schion 1.485 und 4,3 Ghz 1.6125 4.4.Ghz wie du da siehst


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2009)

Wenn man noch bisschen Geld übrig hat, hab auch immer ne Reserve, falls mal die GraKa oder die CPU abschmiert.

Und wenn kommt ein E8600, und bei der Graka, ne GTX 260(mein Freund hat schon eine --> Sli)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

joa was will man machen ma gucken wann der8auer true den pot schickt wenn der sich gut macht dann muss ich echt überlgegen  vllt gibs ja die 4.6 Ghz  bäm oida


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2009)

So, da mal auch einer!

Aquamark | Blechdesigner | 18898 | Q9300 @ 3375 MHz | GMA 3100(G33) @ 400/0 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 540 | Link


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2009)

Du weist schon, dass  immer nur der höchste erreichte wert gilt?

Du hast du ne GTX 275, du hast bestimmt schon mehr Punkte mit der gehabt.

Pro Person gilt immer nur ein Score, und zwar der höchste.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Run beim Aquamark (und meine 275er ist da ehr bescheiden)!


----------



## falloutboy (22. April 2009)

3DMark06 | falloutboy |19271 |Q6600 @ 3670 MHz| 2x8800GT SLI 756/1944/900|2 GiByte DDR2 543 MHz|LINK


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

Update.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2009)

*Update:*

Aquamark | Blechdesigner | 19204 | E5200 @ 3800 MHz | GMA 3100(G31) @ 400/0 | 2048 MB DDR2 @ 507 | Link


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

da hat er alles aus seiner kiste rausgeholt ....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. April 2009)

so update.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2009)

Jo von mir auch 

*Update*


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

*UPDATE*

3DmO5|True Monkey|35049|i7 920@4410MHz|Palit 9800GT 1024mb SLI @ 710/999/1804|DDR3 1200@1840|OS XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerPC (24. April 2009)

3DMark Vantage|GamerPC|6221|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS G92 512MB 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

@GamerPC: Link funzt nicht. Am besten hier im FOrum hochladen.


----------



## GamerPC (24. April 2009)

müsste jetzt gehen, hab gerade erst bemerkt das ich den Vantage Benchmark letzte Woche gar nicht mit angegeben habe xD


----------



## heinippel (24. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

3 D Mark 2003/heinippel/95438/3901 Core 2 Quad9550/OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-9600U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1200) (OCZ2RPR12002GK)


----------



## heinippel (24. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

3 D Mark 06/heinippel/22091/Q9550 @ 3901/3870x2+3870 XCF/1248/4 GiByte DDR2 9600


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

Update


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. April 2009)

Ich mach auch mal mit

3DMark03|Bigdaddy203|49419|Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz|GTX260 896MB @ 630/1150/1400|Kingston Hyper X 4GB 800Mhz CL4-4-4-12|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=98335&stc=1&d=1240816753


----------



## theLamer (27. April 2009)

Ist in der Liste


----------



## Boti261980 (28. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^klar
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> ...


 
Unglaublich wie du deinen I7 aufdrehen must damit auf die 13K kommst! 
Geile CPU...

**Update**

Vantage|Boti261980 | 12905 | PhII X4 940@3,78GHz | GTX285@742/1270/1620 | DDR21066@1080 | Vista 64Bit | http://www.abload.de/img/3dmv-940be378ghzgtx285fk0v.jpg


----------



## Beat84 (28. April 2009)

3DMark01|Beat84|50237|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK
3DMark03|Beat84|53882|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK
3DMark05|Beat84|20189|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK
3DMark06|Beat84|15705|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK


----------



## schrotflinte56 (29. April 2009)

3Dmark06 | schrotflinte56 | 15692 | Q6600@3504,6MHz | HD3870@850/1350 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2@584,1MHz | LINK

3Dmark01 | schrotflinte56 | 60266 | Q6600@3504,6MHz | HD3870@850/1350 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2@584,1MHz | LINK


----------



## ahe1977 (29. April 2009)

3DM03 | 58515 | Pentium DualCore E5200@4,4GHz | GTX 260 740/1559/1251 |
2048 MB DDR2 PC 6400 800 Mhz CL5-5-5-18 | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/ahe1977-albums-3dmark03-883-picture15012-e5200-gtx260.jpg

3DM05 | 24518 | Pentium DualCore E5200@4,4GHz | GTX 260 740/1559/1251 |
2048 MB DDR2 PC 6400 800 Mhz CL5-5-5-18 | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...dmark05-1282-picture15013-e5200-gtx260-01.jpg


----------



## Lippokratis (29. April 2009)

3DM01|Lippokratis|68675|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK|

3DM03|Lippokratis|42364|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link|

3DM05|Lippokratis|22096|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link|

3DM06|Lippokratis|13288|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link|

Aquamark|Lippokratis|229504|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000| 2GiByte DDR2 533 MHz | Link|
der Aquamark Score ist noch so alt, dass es bei HWBot erlaubt war nur den Screen hochzuladen. Vielleicht lasst ihr den ja so durchgehen.


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

3DMark06 | DanielX | 17964 | Q6600 @ 4050Mhz | 4870 860/1100 | 4 GiByte DDR2 540Mhz | Link |

3DMarkVantage | DanielX | 10918 | Q6600 @ 4050Mhz | 4870 880/1100 | 4 GiByte DDR2 540Mhz | Link |


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2009)

so jetzt wieder update von mir!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (29. April 2009)

Update von mir


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

So Update 


3DM03|Tomateeeee|101935|Core i7 @ 4Ghz|285GTX@Sli 729/1347|4GB DDR3 @ 800|Link


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2009)

Hast du dir noch eien zweite GTX 285 gegönnt? 

Warum hast du deine Cpu nicht ans Limit getrieben?

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

hab  noch mein 600w nt drinne mein 800w musste ich ma kurz true monkey leihen dachte seins ist kaputt  ist es aber nicht ^^ muss ich die tage noch umbauen muss sowieso noch xp und vista neu machen irgendwie kommen die mit 2 partionen nicht klar .... aber naja ^^ spätestens WE oder nach Biberchracher Benchsession gibs wiederupdates ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2009)

Ich bin auch schon die ganze am Überlegen, ob hin fahre^^

aber ich muss erst meine mutter überzeugen, aber die ist grad übel schlecht drauf und zieht sich über wochen.

So nah wird dämnächst kein Session sein und ich will die Chance nicht verpassen.

Wenn ich komme, können wir wir uns mit der8auer und True Monkey zusammentun!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

muhaha ^^ das ist assi kenen ich irgendwo her mit dem mutters prob ^^ 

so mhm Vllt musst aber Bier mitbringen ^^ wenn ich benche dann nur mit min 1 Bier intus ..... sonst machst kein spass  aso ich bin Pils trinker ^^ verschone mich mit euren Weizen ......


was ich eigenlich schreiben wollte ist .... kauf nen geschenk oder nen blumenstrauss ;D


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2009)

Leider darf ich offiziell kein Bier trinken bin erst 15^^

Es kommt doch bald muttertag, oder?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Leider darf ich offiziell kein Bier trinken bin erst 15^^
> 
> Es kommt doch bald muttertag, oder?
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


War der nicht schon ???? ka ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2009)

Hab grad nachgeschaut. 10. Mai

Das ist mein Chance!

Das erste mal, das ich mich über diesen Tag freue^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hab grad nachgeschaut. 10. Mai
> 
> Das ist mein Chance!
> 
> Das erste mal, das ich mich über diesen Tag freue^^




hahahha


----------



## theLamer (29. April 2009)

Junx, demnächst greife ich mit nem Core i7 unter DICE an 
Macht euch auf was gefasst ^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Junx, demnächst greife ich mit nem Core i7 unter DICE an
> Macht euch auf was gefasst ^^




machst mir dann nen Eis ???


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. April 2009)

3DM06|Bigdaddy203|14220|Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 CL4-4-4-12|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=98955&stc=1&d=1241033103


----------



## DasRegal (29. April 2009)

Hey 
Wieso wurde mein 3d mark 03 Ergebnis wieder gelöscht?


----------



## Ashtray (30. April 2009)

3DM03|Ashtray|102328|Q9550@4166Mhz|4870X2@800/970|4Gb DDR2 CL5-5-5-18|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=99031&stc=1&d=1241067899


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

dasRegal schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> Wieso wurde mein 3d mark 03 Ergebnis wieder gelöscht?


Hm... ist irgendwie verloren gegangen in der Liste...

Kannst du das Ergebnis nochmal posten, damit ich es wieder mit reinnehmen kann?


----------



## DasRegal (30. April 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Naja, ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Hab heute meinen Xeon 3520 bekommen und werde ihn nächste Woche mit Dice kühlen. Dann poste ich neue Ergebnisse.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2009)

3Dmark-Vantage | widder0815 | 13505 | xeon 3360 @ 3590 Mhz (422,4x8,5 | 2x4850 @ 680/1060 | 4096Mb DDR2 800 (422mhz) | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-van-best.jpg


----------



## palladium (1. Mai 2009)

3DMark06 | palladium | 15785 | AMD PH II X3 720 BE @ 3200 MHz @ 1,2V | GTX 260 @ 621 / 999 / 1350 | 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL7-7-7-24 @ 1,6V | WIN XP SP3

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Mai 2009)

kleines Update von mir

3DM06|Bigdaddy203|14432|Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 CL4-4-4-12|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=99480&stc=1&d=1241201928


----------



## Boti261980 (2. Mai 2009)

**Update**

3DM06 |Boti261980|20034|Phenom II 940 BE @ 3839MHz|285 GTX @ 738/1584/1270 4096 MB DDR2-1066 @ 1136| Link


----------



## leorphee (2. Mai 2009)

3DM06 | leorphee | 21503 | Intel Q9650 @ 4124MHz | 260 GTX @ 759/1555/1202 4096 MB DDR2-1066 @ 1088 | Link


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2009)

Update.


----------



## palladium (2. Mai 2009)

***UPDATE***

3DMark06 | palladium | 16254 | AMD PH II X3 720 BE @ 3400 MHz @ 1,3V | GTX 260 @ 621 / 999 / 1350 | 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL7-7-7-24 @ 1,6V | WIN XP SP3

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Mai 2009)

kleines Update

3DM03|Bigdaddy203|51354|Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 CL4-4-4-12|Link

3DM05|Bigdaddy203|19512|Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 CL4-4-4-12|Link


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> kleines Update


Jo von mir auch - Liste aktualisiert ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Mai 2009)

So ich hab mal die Liste aktualisiert!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (3. Mai 2009)

3Dmark-Vantage|iLL-Hemmi|28204|i7 920 @ 4000|2x285 GTX @ 702/730|6GB DDR3 @ 1800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...chmarks-benchmark-3dmark-vantage-3.5.2009.jpg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Mai 2009)

hey, du hast physx an!

Biite lass den Benchmark nochmal laufen(ohne PhysX), oder dieser wird nicht in die Liste aufgenommen!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (3. Mai 2009)

ok, wo mach ich das aus?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Mai 2009)

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.

Sollte das erste Fenster sein, das aufgeht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2009)

Joa, hier (z.B.) siehst du das entsprechende Fenster... Kann optional auch auf den Screenshot


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (3. Mai 2009)

ok hab es hier ohne....

3Dmark-Vantage|iLL-Hemmi|24543|i7 920 @ 4000|2x Zotac 285GTX @ 702/730|6GB DDR3 @ 1800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...enchmarks-benchmark-3dmark-vantage1-kopie.jpg


----------



## Ü50 (3. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DM06/Ü50/18363/Q9650@3960MHz/ATI 4890 1024 MB 901-1000/4GiByte DDR2 528 MHz@


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2009)

GPU-Z wäre schön gewesen 
Ist 901 MHz maximum oder gehen sogar noch mehr (evtl 1 GHz  ? )


----------



## Ü50 (3. Mai 2009)

Höher ging leider nicht. Danach kam abbruch.


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2009)

Joa sind ja schonmal 51 MHz plus 
Mit guter Kühlung (+evtl VGPU erhöhen) müsste eigentlich jede 1 GHz schaffen...
hwbot.org - Radeon HD 4890 specifications and performance analysis.)
Da wurden sogar schon 1,2 GHz benchstable gepackt... nicht schlecht 
Meine HD 4850 macht mit Vmod 850 MHz mit, immerhin ein plus von 225 MHz. Bin ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## Ü50 (3. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> GPU-Z wäre schön gewesen
> Ist 901 MHz maximum oder gehen sogar noch mehr (evtl 1 GHz  ? )


Nachgereicht


----------



## Ü50 (4. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DM05/Ü50/25388/Q9650@4086MHz/ATI 4890 @ 1024/901-1000/4GiByte DDR2 454/@


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (4. Mai 2009)

3dmark06|iLL-Hemmi|23957|i7 920 @ 4000|2x Zotac 285 GTX @ 702/730|6GB DDR3 @ 1800|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-3d-benchmarks-3dmark06-ohne-physic-kopie.jpg


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Mai 2009)

3Dmark-Vantage|ThugAngel87|5743|Q8200 @ 3000MHz|XFX 4890|4GB DDR2 @ 536Mhz

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmarkvantage8wb6.jpg


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2009)

so wenig CPU-Score ?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Mai 2009)

Ja eben das hatte mich auch gewundert.

Ne idee wieso


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2009)

Du hast 64bit OS oder?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Mai 2009)

ja wieso ?


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung, aber der CPU-Score erscheint mir echt arg wenig... Vlt hat ja wer anders ne Idee


----------



## M4jestix (5. Mai 2009)

3DMark06 | M4jestix | 16333 | E6750@3640MHz | GTX260@727/1568/1175 | 4GB DDR2@546MHz


----------



## palladium (5. Mai 2009)

**UPDATE**

3DMark06 | palladium | 16877 | AMD PH II X3 720 BE @ 3607 MHz @ 1,344V | GTX 260 @ 621 / 999 / 1350 | 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL7-7-7-24 @ 1,6V | WIN XP SP3

Gruß Michael

CPU-Z Validator 3.0


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2009)

*Update*

3DMark Vantage | Blechdesigner | 13865 | Q9650 @ 4302 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 765/1630/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 478 | Link


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (5. Mai 2009)

Frage: Wiso werden meine Benchmarks net in die Rangliste eingepflegt? oder macht ihr das nur alle paar Wochen? sorry bin neu hier....


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2009)

@ iLL-Hemmi 

Eiswolf93 hat wohl z.Z. zu viel um die Ohren, beim nächsten Update wird es bestimmt mit übernommen! 

MfG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Mai 2009)

sry, ahb grad echt viel zu Tun(schule).

morgen mach ich wieder ein update


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2009)

***Update***
3DMark06/Ü50/20627/Q9650@4203MHz/HD4890 1024/1000/1030 /4GiByte DDR2 467 MHz@
Ich hoffe, es ist alles drauf.


----------



## widder0815 (6. Mai 2009)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> 3Dmark-Vantage|ThugAngel87|5743|Q8200 @ 3000MHz|XFX 4890|4GB DDR2 @ 536Mhz
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/3dmarkvantage8wb6.jpg




Mit dem Quad ala 3000mhz müsten die 11000 cpu points fällig sein , mit meinen DualCore (E8400) ala 3000mhz hatte ich ja schon über 6000P.

Endweder dein Q läuft nicht auf 4 Töpfe , oder du hast ein grosses hintergrundprogramm am laufen... weil 2500 points ist ja AMD x2 4000+ niveau...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (6. Mai 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Mit dem Quad ala 3000mhz müsten die 11000 cpu points fällig sein , mit meinen DualCore (E8400) ala 3000mhz hatte ich ja schon über 6000P.
> 
> Endweder dein Q läuft nicht auf 4 Töpfe , oder du hast ein grosses hintergrundprogramm am laufen... weil 2500 points ist ja AMD x2 4000+ neavoe...



also ich sehe im Taskmanager 4 Kerne.
Und auch in Everest und GTA IV läuft auch viel besser wie mit meinem alten Core 2 Duo.
In der Sys Config zeigt der mir auch 4Kerne an.

Ich habe keine Schimmer und würde gerne hilfe haben


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. Mai 2009)

so, wie versprochen, update.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (6. Mai 2009)

***Update***

3Dmark 06|d4rk_tr1nker|20135|i7 920 @ 4259| XFX 9800gtx+ @ 845/2060/1380|6GB DDR3 @ 608 |LINK
 3Dmark 03|d4rk_tr1nker|51757|e 8500 @ 4000 | XFX 9800gtx+ @ 830/2020/1250|2GB DDR2 @ 426 LINK
omg das is mir jetz peinlich, dass ich die Bilder vergessen hab


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. Mai 2009)

du musst noch die biler hochladen! ohne screen geht nichts.

bitte reich die die bilder nach, oder du wirst nicht in die liste aufgenommen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2009)

*Update*

3DMark 2005 | Blechdesigner | 28546 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 750/1585/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 600 | Link


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2009)

Kein Aquamark-Fan hier?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2009)

Hmm ok, dann da auch mal ein Update!

Aquamark | Blechdesigner | 276101 | Q9650 @ 4554 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 750/1585/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 506 | Link


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2009)

Cool, schönes Ergebnis


----------



## Boti261980 (7. Mai 2009)

3DM05 | Boti261980 | 25411 | Ph II 940 BE @ 3839MHz | GTX285 670/1508/1250MHz | 4096 MB DDR2-1136 | screen

Die GraKa lief @ stock...


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2009)

Na dann übertakte sie mal ordentlich  
Sehen wir morgen 30k ? 

PS: Nächstes Update (meinerseits): Morgen


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Mai 2009)

Aquamark|TowLy_das_Handtuch|96975|AMD 9950BE + 3122MHz|260GTX 770/1580/1290|4 GiByte DDR2 462 MHz|Link

3Dmark 2006|TowLy_das_Handtuch|14607|AMD 9950BE + 3122MHz|260GTX 770/1580/1290|4GiByte DDR2 462MHz|Link

so hoffe das es so richtig ist


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Mai 2009)

so ein weiteres update


----------



## DanielX (8. Mai 2009)

*Update*

3DMark06 | DanielX | 18472 | Q6600 @ 3600Mhz | GTX280 774/1582/1280 | 6 GiByte DDR2 450Mhz |Link

Und dabei bin ich gerade nur am optimieren, da geht noch einiges. 

MFG DanielX


----------



## theLamer (8. Mai 2009)

*Update *

Ich weise nochmal drauf hin, das Beispiel im Eingangspost zu beachten und demnach zu posten, damit wir nicht unnötig editieren müssen, sondern copy + past direkt anwenden können.


----------



## widder0815 (8. Mai 2009)

Update

3D-Mark06 | widder0815 | 19296 | X3360 @ 3500Mhz | 2x4850 640/993 | 4gb DDR2 412Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5794-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-06-1.jpg

AquaMark3 | widder0815 | 204822 | X3360 @ 3500Mhz | 2x4850 640/993 4gb DDR2 412Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...33-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-aqua-1.jpg


----------



## BigBudOne (8. Mai 2009)

3DMark Vantage | BigBudOne | 24612 | Core i7-920 @ 4095 Mhz | 2x gtx285 @ 721/1386/1621 | 6 GiByte DDR3 1170 Mhz | Link


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

*update*

3DMark Vantage | TowLy_das_Handtuch | 9382 | Phenom 9950BE @ 3000 Mhz | 260 GTX @ 700/1210/1450 | 4 GiByte DDR2 428.6 Mhz | Link

ganz schön wenig  pkt    ich will nen anständigen Intel haben


----------



## Beat84 (8. Mai 2009)

Aquamark|Beat84|153431|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK


----------



## theLamer (9. Mai 2009)

Der Phenom II scheint Aquamark nicht wirklich zu mögen... wie eigentlich alle AMD CPUs


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Mai 2009)

3DMark03|General Quicksilver|128585|Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 965 @ 4002MHz|2x HD4870X2 @ 800/920|12 GiByte DDR3 1066 @ 1104MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-bench03.jpg


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DMark05/Ü50/26718/Q9650@4185MHz./HD 4890@1024/905 1000/ 4GiByte DDR2 465 MHz.@


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2009)

Hy euch , mir ist aufgefallen das im 05er die score im 1. und 2. graka bench immer die gleiche ist , ob mit 2x4850 oder mit einer... hhhhmm ist das normal


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DMark03/ Ü50 / 72592 / Q9650@4185,6MHz / HD 4890@1024/1000-1045/ 4GiByte DDR2 465 MHz/ @


----------



## Tomateeeee (10. Mai 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hy euch , mir ist aufgefallen das im 05er die score im 1. und 2. graka bench immer die gleiche ist , ob mit 2x4850 oder mit einer... hhhhmm ist das normal




das ist richtrig ist bei mir auch so ^^ nur der 3te test gerht auf sli/cf ^^ da holt man die pkt raus


----------



## BigBudOne (11. Mai 2009)

warum werde ich nicht in die Rangliste aufgenommen, hab ich nen Fehlern in den Angaben????
(bin auf Seite 23)

Gruß


----------



## Beat84 (11. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach: Die Liste wurde seit deinem Post noch nicht aktualisiert. Aber ganz ruhig. Das wird schon, denn auf die Jungs hier ist Verlass.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Mai 2009)

was für ein zufall, ahb grad die liste up2date gebracht^^

also update

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Beat84 (11. Mai 2009)

Na also, was hab ich gesagt!?!


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Mai 2009)

*Update*

3DMark 2006 | Blechdesigner | 23116 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | Palit GTX 275 @ 750/1580/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 600 | Link


----------



## Pommes (11. Mai 2009)

3DMark 2003 | light-clocker | 40496 | E6600 @ 3510 MHz | Gigabyte 8800 GT @ 670/1725/940 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 390 | Link


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. Mai 2009)

*update* mit einer 8800gt
3Dmark06 | schrotflinte56 | 16090 | Q6600@3608,3MHz | 8800GT@720/1782/1095 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2@601,4MHz | LINK


----------



## Ashtray (12. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update von mir!

3dMark03|Ashtray|103279|Q9550@4106Mhz|HD4870X2@820/975Mhz|4096Mb DDR2@579Mhz| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=102332&stc=1&d=1242135490

3dMark06|Ashtray|23849|Q9550@4131Mhz|HD4870X2@820/975Mhz|4096Mb DDR2@583Mhz| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=102334&stc=1&d=1242135884


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

**Update** 

3Dmark06 | DanielX | 20553 | Q6600@4050MHz | GTX280@783/1566/1280 MHz | 6 GiByte DDR2@450MHz | LINK


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2009)

> was für ein zufall, ahb grad die liste up2date gebracht^^


Ich schließ mich an... Update

NEUER ERSTER IM 3DMARK 2003


----------



## Beat84 (14. Mai 2009)

Aquamark|Beat84|153431|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

Ich will auch in die Liste^^
3dmark06|Da_Frank|18572|Q6600@4GHZ|GTX260²@720/1150/1550|4GB 445


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Mai 2009)

Update

3DM03|Bigdaddy203|52818|Q6600 @ 3,4Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 @ 447Mhz CL4-4-4-12|Link

3DM05|Bigdaddy203|21330|Q6600 @ 3,4Ghz|260GTX @ 630/1150/1400|4GB DDR2 @ 447Mhz CL4-4-4-12|Link


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2009)

Hey,

schöne Liste...dann Poste ich mich auch mal für den 3D06`er... 


3DMark 2006 | RomeoJ | 29111 | XEON W3520 @ 4573.4 Ghz | Zotac GTX295 @ 695/1205/1499 | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 653.4 | LINK


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2009)

Update

3DMark03 | widder0815 | 77163 | X3360 @ 3590 Mhz | 2x4850 @ 660/1043 | 4gb DDR2 @ 422 Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=103667&stc=1&d=1242522303


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Mai 2009)

*Update:*

3DMark 2006 | RomeoJ | 29651 | XEON W3520 @ 4573.4 Ghz | Zotac GTX295 @ 795/1215/1714 | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 871.2 | LINK


----------



## widder0815 (25. Mai 2009)

Aquamark3 | widder0815 | 101352 | X3360 @ 3597 Mhz | x800xl @ 439/547 | 4gb DDR2 @ 423 Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9718-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-aqua.jpg

Einen schönen gruss an das Handtuch


----------



## theLamer (26. Mai 2009)

*update*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Mai 2009)

so auch von mir ein großes Update.

Leute postet was das Zeug hält!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

Warum ist mein Ergebniss im 3Dm 03 verschwunden ??* 2x8800 GT   72421 P*

Gepostet auf Seite 8 

War auch drin ist jetzt aber verschwunden


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

TIPP EX


----------



## theLamer (27. Mai 2009)

Poste es noch mal bitte; ist irgendwie verschütt gegangen. Morgen bei Update kommt es rein!


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Mai 2009)

3D Mark 03| e-freak1 |57234 |Q9450 @ 3200 MHZ | Asus GTX280 @ 658|1204|1416 | 4 GB DDR-2 800 @ 400 MHZ LINK

3D Mark 06| e-freak1 |17377 |Q9450 @ 3200 MHZ | Asus GTX280 @ 658|1204|1416 | 4 GB DDR-2 800 @ 400 MHZ LINK

Grüsse


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Mai 2009)

3DMark06|MSPCFreak|15793|e8500 @ 4104,5MHz|Gainward HD 4870 775/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 @ 432 MHz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...erne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-3d-mark-06-2.jpg|


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Poste es noch mal bitte; ist irgendwie verschütt gegangen. Morgen bei Update kommt es rein!


 

Warum noch mal posten.....auf seite 8 ist es doch gepostet....das ist ja noch da


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mal einen Run mit meinem E8400er laufen lassen.


Schuldigung bitte löschen falscher Tre.


----------



## Ü50 (28. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DMark05 /Ü50 / 30970 / E8400 Q 4544MHz. / 2*HD 4890/1024/1000/1010/ DDR 2 1066/505MHz. @


----------



## Ü50 (28. Mai 2009)

Es fehlt ein Srceen. Bitte löschen.Danke
*Update*
3DMVantage/ Ü50 /14471 / E8400 @ 4410MHz. /2* HD4890/1024/1000/1000 / DDR 2 1066 / 490MHz. @


----------



## Ü50 (29. Mai 2009)

*Update*
3DMark06 / Ü50 / 23184 / E8400@4725 MHz / 2*HD 4890 1024/ 1000/1010/ DDR 2 1066 / 525 MHz. @


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

"Update"
3DMark 03/ Ü50 / 102854 / Q 9650 /4222 MHz. / 2*HD 4890 /1024 / 1000/ 1010/ DDR 2 /1066 / 469 MHz. @


----------



## theLamer (1. Juni 2009)

Du weißt schon, wie das Posting-Schema aussehen sollte?


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wie das Posting-Schema aussehen sollte?


Schuldige, ich schreibe mir das vorher auf einen Zettel. Danach übertrage es in das Posting-Schema. Mache wohl beim Übertragen zu viele Fehler, eigene Blödheit. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Juni 2009)

Update


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juni 2009)

*Update:*

3DMark 2003 | Blechdesigner | 93061 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | 2x HD4830 @ 700/1000 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 600 | Link

3DMark 2005 | Blechdesigner | 30283 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | 2x HD4830 @ 712/1020 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 600 | Link

3DMark 2006 | Blechdesigner | 23962 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | 2x HD4830 @ 712/1020 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (4. Juni 2009)

3DMark06 | PCTom | 18213 | Q6600 @ 3708 MHz | 1x GTX 280 @ 743/1516/1292 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 412 |  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Benches werden folgen auch werde ich meine 3D06 Werte noch verbessern am WOE


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Juni 2009)

@PCTom 
deine cpu score ist aber sehr niedrig! der macht das OC wohl nicht ganz mit?
mit einem q6600 @ 3,6Ghz macht man schon fast an die 6000punkte im cpu score. 

mfg


----------



## PCTom (5. Juni 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @PCTom
> deine cpu score ist aber sehr niedrig! der macht das OC wohl nicht ganz mit?
> mit einem q6600 @ 3,6Ghz macht man schon fast an die 6000punkte im cpu score.
> 
> mfg




denke auch das es nicht der beste Run war ich werde schauen ob ich ihn nicht etwas stabiler bekomme für bessere Werte VMax waren stabil eh nicht mehr wie 3,85 GHz drinn 
mache heut noch einen Run


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2009)

Erneuter Versuch hoffentlich ist jetzt alles richtig.

*Update:

*3DMark 2003 | Ü50 | 108387 | Q9650 @ 4131MHz | 2x HD 4890 @ 901/1000 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 459 | @


----------



## Dancop (6. Juni 2009)

Immer noch erster...wunderbar!


----------



## Nike334 (6. Juni 2009)

3DMark 2006 | Nike334 | 17918 | E8400@3995MHz | 1x GTX 260 @ 701/1523/1100 | 4GB DDR2 @ 888MHz | Bild


----------



## falloutboy (7. Juni 2009)

so... hardware von vorgestern muss sich nicht verstecken. 

UPDATE:

3DMark06 | falloutboy |20287 |Q6600 @ 4000 MHz| 2x8800GT SLI 721/1795/900|2 GiByte DDR2 444 MHz| link


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2009)

Dancop schrieb:


> Immer noch erster...wunderbar!


Aber nur im 3DMark06 und Vantage hier 3DMark03


----------



## u22 (8. Juni 2009)

So da mach ich auch mal mit 

Aquamark|u22|336957|W3540 @ 4985MHz|HD 4870X2 850/1000|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|LINK|

3DMark01|u22|105161|E8600 @ 5500MHz|HD 4870X2 840/950|2 GiByte DDR3 926 MHz|LINK|

3DMark03|u22|139619|E8600 @ 5600MHz|2x HD 4870X2 830/950 |2 GiByte DDR3 896 MHz|LINK|

3DMark05|u22|39136|PII X4 955BE @ 5625MHz|HD 4870X2 800/950|2 GiByte DDR3 833 MHz|LINK|

3DMark06|u22|32033|W3540 @ 4600MHz|2x HD 4870X2 830/980 |6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|LINK|

3DMark Vantage|u22|27633|W3540 @ 4600MHz|HD 4870X2 830/980|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juni 2009)

@U22
Das ist ja, *der* Hammer


----------



## DC1984 (8. Juni 2009)

Update auf Seite 30


----------



## falloutboy (12. Juni 2009)

hmmm.... wann wird hier mal wieder aktualisiert? ist immerhin schon 11 Tage her...


----------



## theLamer (12. Juni 2009)

heute - oder stätestens morgen - Versprochen!
Hatte in letzter Zeit echt zu tun.


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

UPDATE

_Hinweis: Bitte nach dem angegebenen Schema Posten! Lob an u22: Gute Ergebnisse und genau das Schema eingehalten _

*Bei eventuellen Fehlern in der Liste: *PN* an mich*

Happy Benching!


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

Na da werde ich mal gucken was ich da so rausholen kann


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

Würd mich freuen, wenn du auch Aquamark benchst 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

Den hab ich nicht  ist der umsonst im Internet zum Download ???


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

Ja...
hier  zum Beispiel


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

Danke ! wo bekomm ich noch alle älteren 3D Marks her ??? Ohne sie illegal zu loaden ??


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

Kannst du alle kostenlos downloaden... in der Basic-Version...
einfach mal  benutzen, da kommst du ohne Umwege eigentlich an alle ran ("3DMark 200X download")

Wenn du Probleme hast irgendwo beim Download kann ich dir gerne helfen, probier es aber erstmal selber (hab auch nicht ewig Zeit -,-)


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

ok vielen dank nochmal 

Würde aber noch gerne wissen was für andere programme notwendnig sind zum beweis


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

Steht im Startpost:
 obligatorisch: GPU-Z, CPU-Z (2x - CPU + Memory); optional Memset, setfsb, Atitool, Rivatuner oder Ähnliches
Kannst du auch einfach downloaden


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

ok aber Aquamark verabschiedet sich in der mitte immer mit ner fehler meldung O.o


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem? Du musst patchen...
Aquamark Patch XP
Aquamark Patch Vista

Die Datei, die du runterlädst in den Aquamark-Ordner kopieren. Er fragt dich, ob du directpll.dll überschreiben willst, da klickst du auf "Ja" - fertig
sollte dann ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

oh ok....jetzt ist das teil schon gelöscht


----------



## DC1984 (16. Juni 2009)

3DMark06|DC1984|23081|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|GTX 280 765/1530/1310|4 GiByte DDR2 1000 MHz|Link


----------



## Schrotti (16. Juni 2009)

3DMark03|Schrotti|63989|Q9450 @ 3720MHz|GTX 280 750/1550/1320|4 GiByte DDR2 1000 MHz|Link


----------



## ich558 (19. Juni 2009)

Damit ihr auch mal niedrigere Scores seht

3DMark06|ich558|11471|C2D E6700 @ 3298MHz|8800GTX 630/1476/1030|4 GiByte DDR2 660 MHz|Link|

Sorry für die dumme Frage aber wie macht man einen Link vom Link zum Bild?


----------



## Mr Bo (19. Juni 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> @ der8auer: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das 6 Goldpokale!  Am WE geht's bei mir auch noch mal los...



Hab mir dein doch beachtliches Ergebniss mal angesehen.Hast du SLI am laufen, oder mit welchen Taktraten  läuft deine Karte ?

Meine (GTX260/192) lief beim Bench mit 783/1566/1152

LINKS bin ich


----------



## WICEGeneral (20. Juni 2009)

3dmark vatage|WICEGeneral|11269|Phenom II x4 940 @ 3314mhz| gtx 275 633/1161/1404| 4gb ddr2 400mhz CL5-4-4-12 2t

so neuer link: http://www.img-host.de/bild.php/24766,vatagexph23A7Z.jpg
...hoffentlich klappts jetzt^^


----------



## Schrotti (20. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Bild ist nichts zu erkennen.

Du kannst Bilder auch hier im Forum hochladen.


----------



## WICEGeneral (20. Juni 2009)

und nochmal^^
3dmark 03| WICEGeneral| 49543| Phenom II x4 940 @ 3400mhz| gtx 275 650/1200/1450| 4gb ddr2 400mhz CL5-4-4-12 2t

http://www.img-host.de/bild.php/24765,3dmark03KEE64.jpg

@schrotti wie geht des mit dem hochladen im forum?? hab wegen vatage nen neuen link angegeben!


----------



## Beat84 (20. Juni 2009)

Auf "Erweitert" statt auf "Antworten" klicken. Dann auf "Anhänge verwalten" unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen".


----------



## Mr Bo (21. Juni 2009)

Hab den Speicher der Karte noch ein bischen hochgedreht und damit die Leistung noch mal steigern können. 
Ist schon beachtlich, was da an Punkten zusammen kommt.


----------



## WICEGeneral (21. Juni 2009)

und wie kühlste mit luft oda wasser? weil bei ner luftkühlung hätt ich keine Probleme so hoch zu gehn^^


----------



## Mr Bo (21. Juni 2009)

Ist alles mit Luft gekühlt. Aber du hast recht damit, das es besser geht, wenns Kühl läuft.

Du meinst doch die Grafikkarte....?


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2009)

Update:
3DMark06 | Ü50 | 24371 | Q9650 @ 4140 MHz | 2* HD 4890 1024/970/1000| 4 GiByte DDR 2   460 MHz| @


----------



## u22 (21. Juni 2009)

Eiswolf93 sollte mal ein Update machen


----------



## SpecR (22. Juni 2009)

aber echt^^


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal, er wird seine Gründe haben.


----------



## SpecR (22. Juni 2009)

na ja am ende des monats wirds ja sowiso aktuallisiert wegen heft


----------



## SpecR (22. Juni 2009)

kann man eig. im hwbot team auch mit nem schlechten Pc gut abschneiden 
ich kapiert des mit den punkten nich so ganz


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2009)

Die Tabelle ist nicht im Heft drin... Da ist die Rangliste hierfür ist folgende:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...re-liste-relatives-oc-potenzial-von-cpus.html

Zu Hwbot: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## SpecR (22. Juni 2009)

ty@theLamer


----------



## WICEGeneral (22. Juni 2009)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Ist alles mit Luft gekühlt. Aber du hast recht damit, das es besser geht, wenns Kühl läuft.
> 
> Du meinst doch die Grafikkarte....?



klar^^...
hab jetzt auch noch ordentlich hochgetacktet


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2009)

Ich will Ergebnisse sehen ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juni 2009)

so Update!

sry, dass ich mich nicht um die Liste gekümmert habe, aber ich steh grad voll im Schuhlstress^^ Mehrere Schulaufgaben, die entscheident sind.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## u22 (22. Juni 2009)

5x1 und 1x2, das muss sich ändern....


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2009)

Update:

3DMark03 | Ü50 | 115606 | E 8400 @ 4590MHz | 2* HD 4890  1024/1000/1000| 4 GiByte DDR2  510 MHz | @


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2009)

Update:
3DMark01 | Ü50 | 84695 | E8400 @ 4707 MHz | 2* HD 4890 1024/1000/1000 | 4 GiByte DDR2  523 MHz | @


----------



## ich558 (24. Juni 2009)

**Update**

3DMark06 | ich558 | 12967 | E6700 @ 3600 MHz | 8800 GTX 630/1030/1030 | 4 GiByte DDR2 800 MHz |

Bemerkung: Anscheinend hat 3DMark ein Problem mit meiner CPU! Er meint wohl mein Multiplikator ist 10, jedoch verwende ich 9. Daher werden 4Ghz angezeigt!


----------



## GrafGarfield3000 (24. Juni 2009)

3D Mark Vantage|GrafGarfield|12589|Phenom 9850 @ 3200Mhz|2x 4870 800/1050 |4 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|LINK http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pic5wuh.jpg|


----------



## Duff_05 (26. Juni 2009)

3DMark03 | Duff_05 | 77264 | Phenom II X4 810 @ 3406MHz | 2X HD4850 625/993 | 4GB DDR2 OCZ Reaper @ 524MHz | Link


----------



## theLamer (26. Juni 2009)

siehe Signatur, nicht wundern...


----------



## AzK (28. Juni 2009)

http://i41.tinypic.com/2dumols.jpg 3dmark05|AzK|21872|E8500@3,52mhz|HD4850 @800/1100|4 GiByte DDR 3 592Mhz
http://i44.tinypic.com/9bkf83.jpg


----------



## theLamer (29. Juni 2009)

@ AzK: Sehr viel Mühe hast dir gegeben xD
-Auf dem Bild ist nix erkennbar
-Denke mal, dass die Taktfrequenz der CPU falsch ıst


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2009)

*Update*
3Dmark 03 | True Monkey | 81031 | Q9650@3998Ghz | 2xGTS 250 | 4GB DDR2 800 OCZ SLI @888 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzK (29. Juni 2009)

^^

3dmark03|AzK|45979|E8500@3,52ghz|HD4850 @800/1100|4 GiByte DDR 3 592Mhz
http://i41.tinypic.com/2dumols.jpg


3dmark05|AzK|21872|E8500@3,52ghz|HD4850 @800/1100|4 GiByte DDR 3 592Mhz
http://i44.tinypic.com/9bkf83.jpg

Aquamark 3|AzK|206.668|E8500@3,52ghz|HD4850 @800/1100|4 GiByte DDR 3 592Mhz
http://i44.tinypic.com/2a9a0pt.jpg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

Aquamark|KlawWarYoshi|98600|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

und was haltet ihr mal von einer SuperPi highscore?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

^^Gibt's doch schon nur bei festen CPU-Takt! 

Ist das dein ernst mit dem Aquamark Score (2xGTX 260)? Schau mal *Hier*!


----------



## theLamer (9. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr mal von einer SuperPi highscore?


Dafür gıbt es auch den Hwbot... 
Ranking For SuperPi


----------



## KempA (9. Juli 2009)

ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber trotzdem:

3DMark06 | recell | 15581 | Q8200 @ 2900 MHz | GTX260 @ 702/1125/1404 | 4 GByte DDR2 800 MHz |

edit: hier noch en vantage-benchmark:

3D Vantage | recell | 11015 | Q8200 @ 2900 MHz | GTX260 @ 708/1136/1491 | 4 GByte DDR2 800 MHz |


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

*Update*

3DMark 2001 | Blechdesigner | 87482 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | GTX 275 @ 750/1619/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 600 MHz | Link

3DMark Vantage | Blechdesigner | 14027 | Q9650 @ 4500 MHz | GTX 275 @ 765/1630/1300 | 4096 MB DDR2 600 MHz | Link


*@Eiswolf93* : Es ist ein Fehler in der 06'er Liste, zwecks meinem *Ergebnis(2xHD4830)* 
Wäre schön wenn ich die 30k damit hätte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

bitte endlich in die Liste aufnehmen 
Aquamark|KlawWarYoshi|98600|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> bitte endlich in die Liste aufnehmen
> Aquamark|KlawWarYoshi|98600|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|




Hey benütz mal einen anderen Treiber^^ alles unter 185.xxx geht!

Den Treiber den du hast ist nicht für am3 geeignet.

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Morgen mach ich update, wochenende


----------



## KempA (9. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> PS: Morgen mach ich update, wochenende



dann steh ich auch endlich dabei


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Gibt's doch schon nur bei festen CPU-Takt!
> 
> Ist das dein ernst mit dem Aquamark Score (2xGTX 260)? Schau mal *Hier*!



ja das ist mein ernst 
allerdings ist meine cpu ja auch bei 2,83 



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey benütz mal einen anderen Treiber^^ alles unter 185.xxx geht!
> 
> Den Treiber den du hast ist nicht für am3 geeignet.
> 
> ...



juhu morgen endlich updates^^

wieso ist der denn nicht für am3 geeignet..
das würde natürlich auch die paar pünktchen erklären

aber hab keine lust *nur *für am3 einen rollback zu machen
da warte ich lieber bis ein update kommt^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

***UPDATE***
mit nur einer GPU lief es ein wenig besser

Aquamark|KlawWarYoshi|100.735|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|

immerhin jetzt die 100k geknackt


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

^^Ja deine CPU läuft vielleicht@default, aber ich habe nur eine GeForce 8600GTS mit 256MB benutzt! 

(da sieht man mal wieder was ein BS und Treiber so ausmachen können)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

dann sind es vllt ja doch die bösen Treiber 
aber wg am3 auf die alten zu wechseln ...

*UPDATE 2*
3D Mark 03|KlawWarYoshi|59.710|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Juli 2009)

3DM06 | Micha-Stylez | 23629 | Core i7 920 @ 4299.9 (204.8x21) | GTX 275 756/1566/1323 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 10600 614 Mhz CL7-7-7-20 1T |LINK


Irgendwie stimmt die 06er Liste nicht so ganz oder ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

^^Ich habe mein falsch eingetragenes Ergebnis mit den 4830'er ja schon bemängelt!

Eiswolf93 hat ja ein Update für's WE versprochen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. Juli 2009)

sagt mal ich hab *33k *im *3DMark 2001 Se*

habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegt?


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

3DMARK06 | latinoramon | 23877 | Phenom II 940 @4080.3 (204x20) | 9800GX2 800/2000/1200 | 4096 MB DDR2 PC 8500 544 Mhz CL5-5-5-15 2T |LINK

3DMARK03 | latinoramon | 76811 | Phenom II 940 @3755.6 (203x18.5) | 9800GX2 800/2000/1200 | 4096 MB DDR2 PC 8500 543 Mhz CL5-5-5-15 2T | LINK

3DMARK05 | latinoramon | 25147 | Phenom II 940 @3636.0 (202x18) | 9800GX2 800/2000/1200 | 4096 MB DDR2 PC 8500 541 Mhz CL5-5-5-15 2T | LINK
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/811/3dmarkvantagetest3hv6.jpg


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2009)

^^Dein Vantage Ergebnis wäre so, bzw. ist ungültig! Bitte auf der Startseite(Erste) die Regeln beachten (PhysX->deaktivieren)


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

sorry, dann mache ich es raus, wüsste nicht warum ich Physx deaktivieren sollte wenn ich es habe.... sprich man bencht mit seiner Hardware und man macht das an was seine hardware kann 
habs mir aber durchgelesen, danke für deine INFO
@ Blechdesigner.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> sagt mal ich hab *33k *im *3DMark 2001 Se*
> 
> habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegt?




ich sag nur.... lad dir den 182.50 Treiber runter!

Der Treiber  den du grad hast ist einfach nur schlecht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Juli 2009)

UPDATE^^


Jetzt hab ich 10 kg Dice vor mir stehen und bin somit das wochenende nur am benchen^^.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> UPDATE^^
> 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich 10 kg Dice vor mir stehen und bin somit das wochenende nur am benchen^^.
> ...



gl&hf!!


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

platz 15 
WICEGeneral/11269/Phenom II x4 940 @ 3314/gtx 275 633/1161/1404/ 4gb ddr2 @ 400Link
Platz 16 
recell/11015/Q8200 @ 2900/GTX260 @ 708/1136/1491/4 GB DDR2 800Link


254p hinter platz 15 NEIN!!
@ wice, bei der nächsten aktuallisierung bist du dran


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juli 2009)

*Update*

Vantage|True Monkey|13963|Q9650@3998Mhz|GTX 250 SLI @801/1022/1987|2x2GB OZC Nvidia SLI 800 @888 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (12. Juli 2009)

3dmark06 | labernet | 18266 | phenom 2 955@3821mhz | gtx260@723/1500/1150 | 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DHX PC3-10666@ 636mhz | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3dmark Vantage | labernet | 11626 | phenom 2 955@3821mhz | gtx260@723mhz/1500/1150 | 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DHX PC3-10666@ 636mhz | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Juli 2009)

schnüff ich steht immer noch nicht in der Tablette...

Aquamark|KlawWarYoshi|100.735|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK|
3D Mark 03|KlawWarYoshi|59.710|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 896MB|4 GiByte DDR2 @1066 MHz|LINK| 

und das der Treiber so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht....
demnächst kommt ja der 186.31 oder so, dann mal gucken 
aber vorerst müssen die Werte herhalten


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

Demnächst (heute/morgen) gibts ein update...


----------



## god-of-snow (13. Juli 2009)

-----


----------



## god-of-snow (19. Juli 2009)

3DVantage |god-of-snow| 12004|Q9550 @ 3553 | GTX 260 720/1475/1215 | 4GB DDR2  @ 500 CL5-5-5-18 2T |Link


----------



## KempA (19. Juli 2009)

@ god-of-snow:

ich gehe mal davon aus dass es keine absicht war, aber dir ist klar dass dein q9550 run gefaked ist oder?  du musst physix vor dem run ausschalten und nicht danach..........


----------



## god-of-snow (19. Juli 2009)

Habs echt verpeilt. Ich bench gleich nochmal. Sorry. Wie kann ich den alten Eintrag eigentlich löschen?


----------



## KempA (19. Juli 2009)

einfach auf den ändern-button drücken


----------



## god-of-snow (19. Juli 2009)

Hab nochmal gebencht und den alten Eintrag geupdated. Sorry nochmal, wollte nichts faken. War mein Fehler...


----------



## .::ASDF::. (19. Juli 2009)

3DMark06|.::ASDF::.|18432|Q6600 @ 3600 MHz|GTX 285 702/1296/1512|4 GiByte DDR 2 400 MHz|Link|


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2009)

3DMark03| Ü50 | 128853 | E8400 @ 4455,3 MHz | 2* HD 4850 x2 512 /700/1055/ | 4 GiByte DDR 2 495 | @


----------



## falloutboy (21. Juli 2009)

3DMark03| falloutboy | 70905 | Q6600 @ 3670 MHz | 2x8800GT SLI @756/1944/940 | 2 GB DDR2 @ 543,7 | link


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2009)

3Dmark 03 | True Monkey |120168 | E8600 @ 4660 Mhz | 2x 4890 CF @980/1100 | 2x2GB OCZ 1066 @1118




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Juli 2009)

Jetzt auch mal meinerseits.

3DMark 05|Eiswolf93|36533|I7 920 @ 4510|2x 9800 GTX+ @ 835/1235/2005|3Gb DDR3 @ 644|Link

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## easyrider (21. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | easyrider | 25360 | Q9550 @ 4302Mhz | 2x HD 4890 CF @ 980/1120 | 4GB DDR2 1066 @ 1012

3DMark Vantage | easyrider | 18868 | Q9550 @ 4301Mhz | 2x HD 4890 CF @ 980/1137 | 4GB DDR2 1066 @ 1012

MfG


----------



## Naumo (23. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06|naumo|19469|Q9550 @ 3935MHz|GTX260 55nm @ 720/1260/1512|4 GiByte DDR2 1111MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1859-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-0666.png|


----------



## UnnerveD (23. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | UnnerveD | 21556 | Q9550 @ 4165Mhz | GTX260 55nm @ 750, 1500, 1200 | 4GB DDR2 800 @ 980

mfG


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Demnächst (heute/morgen) gibts ein update...



Das ist jetzt fast 2 Wochen her.
Wann denn nun?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | D!str(+)yer | 24122 | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | GTX 285 @ 755/1600/1350 | 6GB DDR3 1600 | link

endlich hab ich mal dran gedacht alles auf einem Screen zu bannen ^^


----------



## Boti261980 (26. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | Boti261980 | 20293 | Ph II 955 BE @ 3970MHz | GTX 285 1GB @ 738/1584/1260 | 4GB DDR2 962 | link


Tja das wars dann wohl für die Dual Cores unter den Top20 !


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2009)

@Boti261980
Dual Core nicht mehr unter Top 20
Der hier ist nur noch nicht eingestellt weil...es geht noch mehr.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

^^naja ...damit wäre ich in den Top 20 mit einem Dual.........ist aber nicht mein bestes Ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

update:


3DMark Vantage | recell | 14288 | Q8200 @ 2714Mhz | 2x Geforce GTX260 @702/1118/1411 (@SLI) | 4GB DDR2 800


----------



## theLamer (26. Juli 2009)

*UUUPPPDDDDAAAATTTTEEEEEE*

-Bei Fragen/Problemen PN an mich!
Hinweis: Bitte unbedingt das Postingschema beachten!

[Sorry das das so lange gedauert hat... war sehr beschäftigt. In Zukunft werden die Abstände der Updates kürzer ]

Edit: Zahlendreher richtiggestellt


----------



## Jogibär (27. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | Jogibär | 18441 | C2Duo 8400 @ 3856Mhz | 2x 8800 GTS @ 760/1780/1030 | 4 GiByte DDR2 800 |


----------



## Boti261980 (28. Juli 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Boti261980
> Dual Core nicht mehr unter Top 20
> Der hier ist nur noch nicht eingestellt weil...es geht noch mehr.


 
Geiles Ergebnis! 

Warte nur bis mein SLI aufgebaut wird...Tri-SLI ist möglich bei mir...

Gruß


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2009)

3DMark 06 | Icke&Er | 19382 | X4 955 BE @ 3,952GHz | GTX 260 @ 709/1184/1528 | 4GB DDR3 @ 713MHz | Link |


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

dass ich physx ausmachen muss kostet mich bei vantage 5000p


----------



## Ü50 (29. Juli 2009)

Update

3DMark Vantage | Ü50 | 19026 | Q 9650 @ 4,032 GHz. | X2 4850 CF @ 1 GB / 700 /1045 | 4 GiByte DDR 2 @ 448 MHz.| @


----------



## Jogibär (30. Juli 2009)

*Neue Benchmarkliste gefunden*

Hallo,

habe eine interessante Benchmarkseite gefunden:   PC-Erfahrung.de:*DB-Benchmarks*-*

Könnt ja mal raufgehen und versuchen, mich von Platz 1 im 3DMark 05 zu verdrängen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm ...du hast schon unsere Ergebnisse auf der ersten Seite gesehen ?

Sollen wir dir wirklich den Spass verderben ?

Hier .....mal als Bsp.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mal ganz davon abgesehen das das alles hier gar nicht hingehört


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2009)

@jogi:
*hust hust...*
Das Ergebnis toppen hier ja so einige, sogar ich mit ner ATI-Karte (siehe Rangliste)...  (mit E8500)
so toll ist das jetzt auch nicht 
schau mal auf Seite 1

EDIT: True Monkey war schneller....


----------



## KempA (30. Juli 2009)

*UPDATE
* 

3DMark Vantage | recell | 16749 | Q9550 @ 3187Mhz | 2x Geforce GTX260 @702/1136/1405 (SLI) | 4GB DDR2 800

wann wird eigentlich die vantage-rangliste aktuallisiert?


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2009)

Update

3DMark03  | Ü50 | 132544 | E 8400 @ 4626 MHz. | 2* HD 4850X2 1024/700/1070 | 4 GyByte DDR 2 @ 514MHz.| @


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2009)

*ersten Platz an mich reiß*

Update:

Aquamark | 363795 | der8auer | i7-975 XE @ 5207 MHz | 9800GX2 932/2204/1152 | 2048 MB DDR3-968 | Link


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2009)

@der8auer
warte nur ab, bis ich meinen I7er habe und genügend Vanille Eis


----------



## Batas (3. August 2009)

3DMark 06 | 13743 | Batas | E6750 @ 3,4 GHz | 8800GTs 320MB @ 885MHz, 792 MHz | 2048 MB DDR2 @ 416,7 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9329790-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-9.jpg

Edit: Muss noch CPU-Z Bilder folgen lassen, hab seit dem ich gebencht habe nichts mehr verändert


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

sagt mal...wie kommr ich in diese rangliste??


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> sagt mal...wie kommr ich in diese rangliste??


Steht auf Seite 1


----------



## theLamer (4. August 2009)

*Update.*
@der8auer: Geiler Aquamark-Score 


_PM an mich bei Fragen/Problemen_


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2009)

Thx 

Den 05er will ich auch noch haben 

3DMark05 | 41746 | der8auer | i7-975 XE @ 5149 MHz | 9800GX2 900/2230/1160 | 3072 MB DDR3-887 | Link


----------



## canis lupus (7. August 2009)

3DMark06 | 16207| canis lupus | PH II X3 720 BE @ 3616 | HD4870 820/1000 | 4096 MB DDR3-1333 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=129448&stc=1&d=1249662454


----------



## eman84 (8. August 2009)

3DMark06 | 170297| eman84 | PH II X4 940 BE @ 3515 | GTX 260 700/1266/1461 | 4096 MB DDR2-800 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lidations-1625-picture22766-3d06-06-08-09.jpg


----------



## Benny0815 (9. August 2009)

3DMARK Vantage|Benny0815|11963|Phenom 2 X4 940 Black Edition @ 3711MHz|GTX260 657/1145/1374| 4GiByte DDR2 1066 MHz

3DMARK 06|Benny0815|17832|Phenom 2 X4 940 Black Edition @ 3811MHz|GTX260 620/1080/1296| 4GiByte DDR2 1066 MHz


----------



## u22 (9. August 2009)

für der8auer:  

3DMark05 | 42820 | u22 | W3540 @ 5032 MHz | 2x HD 4890 1000/1100  | 6GB DDR3 1750 7-8-7-21 | Link


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (10. August 2009)

3DMark06|S.T.R.E.L.O.K.|18771|Intel Core2 Quad Q9550+@3638,7 MHz|Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 +700MHz|2GB DDR2 1712,4 MHz|


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (10. August 2009)

An eman84



eman84 schrieb:


> 3DMark06 | 170297| eman84 | PH II X4 940 BE @ 3515 | GTX 260 700/1266/1461 | 4096 MB DDR2-800 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lidations-1625-picture22766-3d06-06-08-09.jpg



Überprüf mal bitte deine angegebene Punktezahl, ich glaub hast tip-fehler drin


----------



## theLamer (10. August 2009)

@ S.T.R.E.L.O.K.

Du solltest dir mal Seite 1 durchlesen... Alles muss auf *einen* Screenshot....
Der Score kommt wahrscheinlich nur rein, wenn Eiswolf93 gute Laune hat 
Irgendwo hört eben die Toleranzgrenze auch auf, denke das ist im Interesse aller.


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

3DMARK 06|Batas|14397|Intel E6750 @ 3,6 GHz|8800 GTS 640/951/1482| 4GiByte DDR2 880 MHz| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=130266&stc=1&d=1249926690 Sry für das kleine Bild. Wenn nötig, kann ichs verschicken.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. August 2009)

3DMARK 01 SE|Masterchief79|58998|Intel E8400 @ 4,7 GHz|HD4870x2 750/900|4GiByte DDR2 1042 MHz|Link

3DMARK 03|Masterchief79|93442|Intel E8400 @ 4,6 GHz|HD4870x2 750/900|4GiByte DDR2 1022 MHz|Link


----------



## canis lupus (13. August 2009)

3DMark06 | 16852| canis lupus | PH II X4 20 BE @ 3516 MHz | HD4870 845/1022 | 4096 MB DDR3-1333 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=131449&stc=1&d=1250337653

3DMark Vantage | 10508 | canis lupus | PH II X4 20 BE @ 3516 MHz | HD4870 845/1022 | 4096 MB DDR3-1333 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=131448&stc=1&d=1250336779


----------



## .::ASDF::. (15. August 2009)

3DMark Vantage|.::ASDF::.|12526|Q6600 @ 3600 MHz|GTX 285 702/1296/1512|4 GiByte DDR 2 400 MHz|Link|


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (16. August 2009)

Aquamark3 | 239402 | Bigdaddy203 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX285 670/1350/1526 | 4096 MB DDR2-942 | Link

3DMark03 | 61359 | Bigdaddy203 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX285 670/1350/1526 | 4096 MB DDR2-942 | Link

3DMark05 | 25619 | Bigdaddy203 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX285 670/1350/1526 | 4096 MB DDR2-942 | Link

3DMark06 | 20963 | Bigdaddy203 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX285 670/1350/1526 | 4096 MB DDR2-942 | Link

Vantage | 12693 | Bigdaddy203 | Q9550 @ 3,8 GHz | GTX285 648/1242/1476 | 4096 MB DDR2-894 | Link


----------



## tonyx86 (16. August 2009)

3DMark06: *16851*

phenom2@3500mhz+gtx260@664/1130/1440


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. August 2009)

3DMark Vantage|fac3l3ss|10017|i7 920 @ 2675 MHz|HD4870 @ 750 MHz|6 GB DDR3 533 MHz|Link http://imgbanana.com/images/3dmarkvantage.png


3DMark 05|fac3l3ss|21003|i7 920 @ 2675 MHz|HD4870 @ 750 MHz|6 GB DDR3 533 MHz|Link http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7721/3dmark05screen2.jpg


----------



## zocker-timm (20. August 2009)

3D Mark 06 | 16212 | zocker-timm | Q9450@3200MHz | 4870@ 780 / 1090 | DDR2-800 | http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/m4u58885.jpg

3D Mark Vantage | 10148 | zocker-timm | Q9450@3200MHz | 4870@ 780 / 1090 | DDR-800 | http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/v5658690.jpg


----------



## StrikerofDeath (23. August 2009)

Em.. eine frage wie melde ich mich da eig. an, dass man in so eine liste kommt?


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^Du brauchst nur nach den Regeln der Seite eins dein Ergebniss reinstellen dann wird es eingetragen.

Und beim Vantage Physik X ausmachen


----------



## StrikerofDeath (23. August 2009)

Ey ihr habt doch alle Anung, wist ihr wie man bei hwbot ein Team erstellen kann?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

3DMARK 06|Micha-Stylez|27093|Intel Core i7 @ 4,33 GHz|HD4870X2 800 / 925 | 6GB DDR3 613,5  MHz|LINK


Mfg Micha


----------



## StrikerofDeath (24. August 2009)

Hi Leute ich hoffe ich habs kappiert und es geht auch.

3DMark Vantage/StrikerofDeath/13095/I7 920@3500MHZ  GTX260@ 745/1202  6GB DDR3 1666


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> _Auf dem Screen, den ihr obligatorisch anzuhängen habt (sonst ist das Ergebnis ungültig), müssen sein: _*
> 2x CPU-Z, einmal mit CPU, einmal mit RAM
> GPU-Z
> Ergebnis*, Auflösung sollte bei den 3DMarks zu sehen sein
> ...



so sollts etwa aussehen


----------



## StrikerofDeath (24. August 2009)

LoL, dann muss ich das nochmal machen...


----------



## StrikerofDeath (24. August 2009)

3D Mark Vantage StrikerofDeath/ 13274/ Core I7 920@3507 (175x21)/ GTX260 759, 1211/  6144 DDR3 1666  ORB - World of Performance



ICH hoffe das reicht diesmal, normal ist das jetzt so wie das auch die anderren haben, und müsste gewertet werden.


----------



## KempA (26. August 2009)

wird die vantage-rangliste eigentlich noch aktualisiert?


----------



## Neion (26. August 2009)

3D Vantage|neion|22474|W3520 @ 4200MHz|GTX295 576/1242/999|1792 GiByte|6144 DDR3 1600| 800 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Ü50 (26. August 2009)

Phys X aus ?


----------



## KempA (26. August 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Phys X aus ?



physx an



@neion:

du darfst nur ergebnisse ohne physx posten


----------



## Neion (26. August 2009)

oh shit, klar wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  sry jungs


----------



## latinoramon (27. August 2009)

3DMARK06|LatinoRamon|25016|AMD Phenom 2 940 Black @ 4,5 GHz|9800GX2 850/1200/2100| 4GiByte DDR2 1066 MHz| ORB LINK


----------



## StrikerofDeath (27. August 2009)

Hi,WANN wird Die Lieste eig. mal Aktualliesiert?

Würde mich mal Interressieren!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. August 2009)

wenn ich wieder von der eos komme...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## StrikerofDeath (27. August 2009)

ok thx


----------



## theLamer (28. August 2009)

Wenn ich aus Genf zurueck bin, also Mittwoch oder Donnerstag 
Sry, aber im Inetcafé is einfach zu teuer um solche Spielereien zu treiben...


----------



## Atze_P (29. August 2009)

3dmark06/ 20328/ Atze_P/ PII 955 @3,9/ 4950x2 695/1120 http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9661/290809.png


----------



## cami (29. August 2009)

3dMark05|cami|28419|Inten Core 2 Duo E8400@ 4.25 GHz|Nvidia 295 GTX| 2Gb Kingston HyperX@ 1000MHz|link
3dMark06|cami|20135|Inten Core 2 Duo E8400@ 4.25 GHz|Nvidia 295 GTX| 2Gb Kingston HyperX@ 1000MHz|link
3dMark03|cami|81144|Inten Core 2 Duo E8400@ 4.25 GHz|Nvidia 295 GTX| 2Gb Kingston HyperX@ 1000MHz|link


----------



## Bruce112 (29. August 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wiso die benchmarks mit 1024 /1280

macht .

wenn ihr am zocken seid dann spielt ihr auch nicht mit zb 22 zoll monitor mit ne auflösung von 1280/1024.


wenn ich benchmark mache dann mache ich das auch mit der gleichen auflösung wie ich auch zocke sprich 1920 /1200


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

es werden die standard einstellungen genommen vom programm, damit kann man leichter vergleichen. nicht jeder monitor macht 1920x1200


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. August 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Heißt das: Kein PhysX! Die Ergebnisse sind ungültig und werden nicht in der Liste geführt.

das ich das im Treiber deaktivieren muß, oder das keine Karte installiert sein darf?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. August 2009)

Sowie als auch!
Du musst im Treiber PhysX deaktivieren und falls Du eine Extra Karte als PhysX nimmst, musst Du die vorher deaktivieren bzw entfernen.


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

nein, das musst du in den nvidia optionen deaktivieren.

control panel -> set physx configuration -> disabled -> übernehmen


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. August 2009)

Danke Leute, dann werd ich mal benchen


----------



## Rheinlaender (30. August 2009)

So, hier mal meine Werte, falls ich doch was falsch gemacht habe, einfach mitteilen 

3DM01 |Rheinlaender| 53395 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 635/1324/1082 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T |    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=135885&stc=1&d=1251583652

3DM03 |Rheinlaender| 95404 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 635/1324/1082 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T |    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=135886&stc=1&d=1251583756

3DM05 | Rheinlaender|29478 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 635/1324/1082 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T |    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=135886&stc=1&d=1251583756

3DM06 | Rheinlaender|23902 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 635/1324/1082 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T |    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=135888&stc=1&d=1251583811

3DM Van |Rheinlaender| 25765 | Core i7 920 @ 4200.1 (200x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 635/1324/1082 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=135889&stc=1&d=1251583833

In den kommenden Tagen erwarte ich einen besser durchlüfteten Tower, damit hoffe ich noch aufzuschließen


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

*Update*

Aquamark | True Monkey | 290245 | E8600 @ 5600 Mhz | 2x 4850 CF @720/1022 | 2x2GB CSX DIABLO 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3Dmark 03 | True Monkey |145900 | E8600 @ 5600 Mhz | 2x 4850x2 CF @724/1034 | 2x2GB CSX DIABLO 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3Dmark 05 | True Monkey |37678 | E8600 @ 5600 Mhz | 2x 4850x2 CF @720/1022 | 2x2GB CSX DIABLO 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3Dmark 06 | True Monkey |27487 | E8600 @ 5600 Mhz | 2x 4850x2 CF @720/1022 | 2x2GB CSX DIABLO 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vantage | True Monkey |20203 | Q9650 @ 4499 Mhz | 2x 4850x2 CF @720/1028 | 2x2GB CSX DIABLO 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (1. September 2009)

@ Rheinlaender

Bei dir bremst die CPU ungemein bei allen Benches. Im 06er hab ich soviel mit einer GTX 260 wie du mit 3 x GTX.

Gib der CPU mal Feuer !   4,4 - 4,5 GHz sollten doch fürs Benchen gehen. Dazu mehr als 3200 Uncore. 4000 sollten doch locker gehen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. September 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Rheinlaender
> 
> Bei dir bremst die CPU ungemein bei allen Benches. Im 06er hab ich soviel mit einer GTX 260 wie du mit 3 x GTX.
> 
> Gib der CPU mal Feuer !   4,4 - 4,5 GHz sollten doch fürs Benchen gehen. Dazu mehr als 3200 Uncore. 4000 sollten doch locker gehen.




Kommt doch noch, bin doch nicht am Limit  



Rheinlaender schrieb:


> In den kommenden Tagen erwarte ich einen besser durchlüfteten Tower, damit hoffe ich noch aufzuschließen




Aber du hast doch keine 24000 Punkte mit einer GTX


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

^^Hmm ich habe mit einer bei 4Ghz auf 775 schon 20000  und zwei 9800er mit i7 sind schon schneller wie deine drei....da sollte doch wesentlich mehr drin sein bei dir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Hmm ich habe mit einer bei 4Ghz auf 775 schon 20000  und zwei 9800er mit i7 sind schon schneller wie deine drei....da sollte doch wesentlich mehr drin sein bei dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann schon sein, wundert mich auch, aber leider kommt im 2006er bisher nicht mehr. Habe die HW nun im Raven 2, mal schaun was noch geht. Mit den Werten um 30000 im Vantage ( mit Phys) bin ich schon zufrieden und die Spielepower ist gnadenlos. In Crysis auf Very High DX10 und 1920x1200,4xaa habe ich min 35 und Max bis über 60 Frames per second.


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2009)

Update.
*
Bitte nach dem SChema posten!!! Ansonsten kann so ein Update schon über 30 min dauern... wenn man alles umändern muss...*

_Wer extrem falsch postet oder nicht *Update* schreibt (auch @ True Monkey) bzw Screens anhängt, die die Bedingungen nicht im Ansatz erfüllen, muss damit rechnen, nicht in die Liste zu  kommen!_


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2009)

^^Upps ....sry ...verspreche Besserung


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2009)

Ja 
War vlt ein bisschen fies, die als einzigen zu nennen, gebe ich zu...

Aber als ich nach ner halben Ewigkeit fertig war, warst du 2 mal in der Liste weil ich das alte nicht gelöscht hatte... Dann konnte ich nochmal einiges umändern, muss ja alles per Hand geschen 

Wenn es nicht wieder vorkommt ist alles gut


----------



## tonyx86 (4. September 2009)

sagt mal die liste wird wohl icht mehr aktualisiert? oder wie kommts dass ich auf einen eintrag warte den ich schon mitte august gemacht hab???


----------



## theLamer (4. September 2009)

ICh habe erst gvor 2 Tagen ein Update gemacht...

Für 3DMark 2005/2006/Vantage ist Eiswolf93 zuständig. Er wird seine Gründe dafür haben, aber ich versichere, dass er egnagiert ist und bleibt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. September 2009)

Dazu hätte ich nun aber eine Frage, 


wie ist das denn wenn ich andere Hardware im Pc habe z.B. eine andere Graka , dann handelt es sich doch nicht mehr um ein Update ?!

Wie soll man sich dann verhalten ? Bzw kommt man dann 2 mal in die Liste ?

Wann kann man mit einem 06 Update rechnen , vorsichtig angefragt.


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (4. September 2009)

^^Hey Micha

Es zählt immer das höhste Ergebniss ...Hardware unabhängig

Also immer nur ein Ergebniss pro User im Benchmark


----------



## theLamer (4. September 2009)

> wie ist das denn wenn ich andere Hardware im Pc habe z.B. eine andere Graka , dann handelt es sich doch nicht mehr um ein Update ?!
> 
> Wie soll man sich dann verhalten ? Bzw kommt man dann 2 mal in die Liste ?


Die Erbenisse kannst du gerne bei Hwbot.org posten, aber hier zählt pro User nur eins...



			
				theLamer; Startpost schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liste dient dazu, euer bestes Ergebnis im jeweiligen Benchmark mitzuteilen. Jeder wird pro Benchmark nur einmal aufgenommen. Wenn ihr im jeweiligen Benchmark schon in der Liste seid, kennzeichnet eueren neuen Post bitte mit *Update*. Es geht nur darum, eine möglichst hohe Punktzahl zu erreichen. Wir unterscheiden vorerst nicht zwischen SLI/CF und Single bzw Dual/Quadcore, es wird nur die Leistung bewertet.


----------



## Tripple xXx (5. September 2009)

Kann eigentlich jeder bei HW Bot sich eintragen lassen iwie?

Ich denk mal mit meinem System werd ichda eh nich viel hermachen können,müsst dazu schon Kokü oder Dis oder wie das heißt haben


----------



## theLamer (5. September 2009)

Jo aber Ergebnisse hochladen kannst ja trotzdem... NUr Punkte bekommen wirst du nur nicht überall.. 

Hier zählt auf jeden Fall nur der höchste Score, egal welche Hardware verwendet wurde.


----------



## Rheinlaender (5. September 2009)

*UPDATE*


Ich hatte mit ein paar Punkten mehr gerechnet, aber mehr als 4,3 Ghz waren auch mit besserer Kühlung nicht ungefährlich drin. Bis auf Aquamark kamen nun ansstatt Vista 64 Bit,Vista 32 Bit zum Einsatz. Aquamrk hatte mit Vista 100000 Punkte weniger, also mußte XP 32 Bit ran 


3DM01 |Rheinlaender| 55506 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T |3DMark 01se.jpg

3DM03 |Rheinlaender| 110507 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T|3DMark 03.jpg

3DM05 |Rheinlaender| 35927 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T 3DMark 05.jpg

3DM06 |Rheinlaender| 28116 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T 3DMark 06.jpg

3DMVa |Rheinlaender| 26449 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T 3DMark Vantage.lnk.jpg

Aquam |Rheinlaender|280443  | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 (205x21) | 2xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T 
Aquamark.jpg

danke fürs Nachtragen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. September 2009)

3DM01 |Bigdaddy203| 75776 | Q9550 @ 4000 | GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526 | 4GB DDR2 471Mhz hier

*Update*
3DM Vantage |Bigdaddy203| 13268 | Q9550 @ 4000 | GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526 | 4GB DDR2 471Mhz hier


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. September 2009)

so großes Update.

Zur liste selber: 1. der User "tonyx86" wurde nicht in die Liste aufgenommen, wegen fehlender Information.

2. Die liste ist zu lang.... habe jetzt 2 1/2 Stunden die Liste bearbeitet. wenn es nicht irgendein Programm oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt die Liste zu bearbeiten, als die normale Forum Tabellen Funktion, wird es bald sehr schweirig sein.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## taki (5. September 2009)

3DM06|taki|18356|Q9550@3700MHz|GTX 275 @ 633/1134/1404|4GB DDR2 435MHz|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. September 2009)

3DM01 | D!str(+)yer | 84061 | Core i7 920 @ 4420.1 (210,5x21) |GTX 285  @ 735/1568/1370| 6144 MB DDR3 -1684  8-9-8-24 2T | link

3DM06 | D!str(+)yer | 24428 | Core i7 920 @ 4419,9 (210,5x21) | GTX 285  @ 745/1600/1360| 6144 MB DDR3 -1684 8-9-8-24 2T | link

AquaM 3 | D!str(+)yer | 312263 | Core i7 920 @ 4462.4 (212,5x21) | GTX 285 @ 745/1600/1380| 6144 MB DDR3 -1700 8-9-8-24 2T | link


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

> 2. Die liste ist zu lang.... habe jetzt 2 1/2 Stunden die Liste bearbeitet. wenn es nicht irgendein Programm oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt die Liste zu bearbeiten, als die normale Forum Tabellen Funktion, wird es bald sehr schweirig sein.


Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht -,-

Ne Option wäre, das so zu machen wie hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...re-liste-relatives-oc-potenzial-von-cpus.html
Dann könnte man einfach Copy/Paste nutzen und nicht immer die komplette Liste bearbeiten (30min+), nur weil einer reinwill...

Sieht dann bloß nicht mehr so schön aus.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2009)

^^Wie wäre es sie auf die Top 50 zu begrenzen ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. September 2009)

50 ist ja schon hart...

es würde uach bestimmt mit exel gehen, aber ich habe kein exel^^


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

Kenn mich damit auch nicht aus...
Aber ich werds erstmal so weiter machen wie bisher.

Eiswolf93 hat natürlich mehr Gründe, das Ganze einfacher zu gestalten, da die neueren 3DMarks viel höher frequentiert sind... 
Ne OPtion wäre auch noch, dass man die Arbeit aufteilt, indem man Eiswolf teile des Codes für die Tabelle zusendet. Der müsste dann einfach nur noch eingefügt werden.

Noch einfacher: Alle posten nach dem richtigen SChema, dann dauert das Ganze auch nur ein Drittel der Zeit... Wenn man eben nicht alles modifizieren muss


----------



## labernet (6. September 2009)

äh eiswolf, bei mir wars ddr3, nicht ddr2  pc3-10666 sollte ddr3 mit 1333mhz sein, mein mainboard hat beim cpu level up irgendwas da verrissen mit dem takt. werd evtl nochmal wenns richtig kalt draußen ist benchen und evtl wenns funzt den cpu endlich mal auf 4ghz bringen, trotzdem danke für das update


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. September 2009)

Also, ich wäre dafür, das ihr es euch, wenn ihr euch schon die Mühe macht, wirklich nur die korrekten Einträge auch raussucht und diese einpflegt. Ein kurzer Hinweis auf den Fehler wäre dann vielleicht nett


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

Dann wäre die Liste vielleicht 3 Einträge lang 
SPontan erinnere ich mich nur an u22, der richtig gepostet hat, der Rest nicht


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Liste vielleicht 3 Einträge lang
> SPontan erinnere ich mich nur an u22, der richtig gepostet hat, der Rest nicht




Hm, hätte gedacht, das meine Einträge auch richtig waren 

schade 

Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, eine Art Formular dafür zu erstellen, in das jeder quasi idiotensicher seine Werte eintragen kann?


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

@Rheinlaender


> Hm, hätte gedacht, das meine Einträge auch richtig waren


für dich :
3DM01 |Rheinlaender| 55506 | Core i7 920 @ 4300.1 [MHz fehlt] (205x21) | 3xGTX 260 (192) @ 648/1397/1100 | 6144 MB[6 GiByte] DDR3 PC 1600 Mhz 24-9-9-9 2T [richtig wäre: 800 MHz] |Link

Nur so... Im Startpost sthet doch explizit wie es geht und z.B. auch, dass keine Latenzen reinsollen, auch wenn sie noch so toll sind und bei 1-1-1-2 liegen xD
Aber bei dir geht es ja noch... wenn man sich andere anschaut, wird es noch grausamer 



> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, eine Art Formular dafür zu erstellen, in das jeder quasi idiotensicher seine Werte eintragen kann?


Nicht dass ich wüsste 
Wenn du was findest, gib mir Bescheid. Wenn jeder das Beispiel aus Post 1 kopieren würde und seine eigene HW eintragen würde, wäre das ein Anfang.
Aber Person A postet falsch, Person B kopiert den Text von Person A, trägt seine HW ein und postet auch falsch, sowie Person C und D, die sich anschauen, wie A und B gepostet haben und es falsch nachmachen... verstehst du? So geht es immer weiter...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2009)

3DM01 |Bigdaddy203| 75776 | Q9550 @ 4000 MHz | GTX 285 670/1350/1526 | 4GiByte DDR2 471 MHz | Link

So etwa? Kannste gleich mal nachtragen, Bitte.

€:habe es gleich mal korigiert^^


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

zwischen 4000 und MHz eine Lücke, das @bei der Graka weg, GiByte statt GB (sind halt Zweierpotenzen) und "Link" statt "3DMark 01se"

Aber sonst alles gut 
Würden das alle so machen, würde ich selbstverständlich auc nicht meckern...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> und "Link" statt "3DMark 01se"


Nö nö nö, im vorherigen Post, haste auch statt "Link" "3DMark 01se.jpg" stehen! 



theLamer schrieb:


> Aber sonst alles gut


Danke Danke


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

Ups... hatte ich im ersten schon übersehen 
Aber im Startpost steht auch "Link" 

So Kleinigkeiten sind ja weiter wie gesagt auch nix Schlimmes..


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Aber im Startpost steht auch "Link"


Ich will jetzt nicht Klugscheissen, aber im Startpost haste aber auch keine Lücke zwischen "5083MHz"!

Aber Trotzdem nochmal grossen dank an dich und Eiswolf, das ihr euch die Mühe macht.

€: hast meinen 3DMark 01 immer noch nicht nachgetragen!^^


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

> Ich will jetzt nicht Klugscheissen, aber im Startpost haste aber auch keine Lücke zwischen "5083MHz"!


Jo, hast recht.
Aber sich jeder danach gerichtet hätte, wären trotzdem alle gleich 
Letztendlich wollte ich ja nur dazu anregen, dass man etwas sorgfältiger ist... Und nichx so extreme schlampig postet. Vielleicht sollten wir damit die Diskussion beenden, der Thread ist ja eigentlich zum Ergebnisse-posten da und nicht zum Diskutieren (oder ich mach noch einen Diskussions-Thread auf )



> €: hast meinen 3DMark 01 immer noch nicht nachgetragen!^^


Poste ihn nochmal  - Oder meinst du den Eintrag nach dem letzten Update?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jo, hast recht.
> Aber sich jeder danach gerichtet hätte, wären trotzdem alle gleich
> Letztendlich wollte ich ja nur dazu anregen, dass man etwas sorgfältiger ist... Und nichx so extreme schlampig postet. Vielleicht sollten wir damit die Diskussion beenden, der Thread ist ja eigentlich zum Ergebnisse-posten da und nicht zum Diskutieren (oder ich mach noch einen Diskussions-Thread auf )


Gute Idee



theLamer schrieb:


> Poste ihn nochmal  - Oder meinst du den Eintrag nach dem letzten Update?


Es war der beim Update auf Seite 46 und das Obige Beispiel. Ist beides das selbe.


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

Das ist nach dem letzten Update (s.45) gewesen. KOmmt halt beim nächsten mit rein...


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2009)

3DMark06 | Soldat0815 | 13388 | E6400@ 3,2Ghz | 4850 @ 725/1200 mhz | 4gb ddr2 @ 1000mhz 5-5-5-18


----------



## Hollywood (6. September 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein olles Ergebnis mitteilen...

3DMark06 | Hollywood | 28150 | E8600@5500MHz | 2x 4870x2 @800/950 | 2GB DDR3 |  ORB - Compare

Hoffe aber bald auf ein paar bessere Ergebnisse

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. September 2009)

*Update*  Aquamark,01,03!!!


Danke  für die Korrektur Lamer, Hammer, hätte ich nicht gedacht, das ich so daneben liege, sorry nochmal 

Würdest du die Werte dann bitte nachtragen?


3DM01|Rheinlaender|55506|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |link
3DM03|Rheinlaender|110507|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|link
3DM05|Rheinlaender|35927|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |link
3DM06|Rheinlaender|28116|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |link
3DMVa|Rheinlaender|26449|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |link
Aquamark|Rheinlaender|280443|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|link


----------



## oglogo (9. September 2009)

3MARK06 |OGLOGO |15385 |E4600@3480MHZ| 4850X2 /700/1000|4GB DDR2 966MHZ                                     so ich hoffe es stimmt jetzt danke für den hinweis monkey


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2009)

^^Nicht schlecht....da wird hier Seitenlang diskutiert wie man sein Ergebniss richtig reinstellt und du machst dann so was.

Sry .....aber das ist hier die interne Rangliste und nicht der 3Dmark 06 Thread......und hier soll nach dem Schema der Seite eins gepostet werden

Edit:@oglogo
Besser....viel besser


----------



## Ü50 (13. September 2009)

Update

3DMark06|Ü50|28668|E8400 @ 4725MHz|HD 4850X2 CF 1024/670/1000|2GiByte DDR2 525MHz|@

Ich hoffe es ist richtig


----------



## falloutboy (14. September 2009)

3DMark Vantage|falloutboy|16800|Q6600 @ 3600 MHz|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 450 MHz|Link


----------



## falloutboy (14. September 2009)

UPDATE (andere Graka´s, von mir aus lasst den Wert mit den 8800gt ruhig drin )

3DMark 2003|falloutboy|86238|Q6600 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 444 MHz|Link


----------



## Cain (17. September 2009)

Ich habe einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für die interne Rangliste bei den Benchmarks.

Da ich wiederholt feststellen konnte, dass es bei den Veröffentlichungen von Benchmarkergebnissen für die interne Rangliste zu Diskrepanzen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten hier im Forum gekommen ist, rege ich hiermit an, ein so genanntes E-Formular auf der Hauptseite einzuführen, in dem alle Mindestangaben einfach und bequem eingetragen werden und die erforderlichen Screenshots beigefügt werden können.
Dieses Verfahren würde für alle Neulinge und ältere Mitglieder in diesem Forum eine wesentliche Vereinfachung darstellen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass auf diesem Wege ein Standart geschaffen wird, der Nachbesserungen beim Posten von Benchmarks nahezu ausschließt.

Als Orientierungshilfe muss man sich nur solche Seiten wie mobile.de und autoscout24.de anschauen.

Bei den genannten Seiten wird bei Angebotseinstellung eben solches Verfahren Schritt für Schritt angewendet. (Text- und Mindestangaben, Leistungsmerkmale und letztendlich Bilder zwecks Veröffentlichung beifügen).

Der Aufwand für die Einrichtung eines solchen Verfahrens für dieses Forum ist in Relation zum Zweck und Nutzen verschwindend gering.

Daher hoffe ich, dass mein Verbesserungsvorschlag auf positive Resonanz stößt.

Gruß
CAIN


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2009)

Sollte eine Überlegung wert sein. Wenn damit "*the Lamer*" und "*Eiswolf93*" die Arbeit erleichtert wird.
Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung wie so was eingerichtet wird, oder wie viel Aufwand  das ist.


----------



## theLamer (18. September 2009)

> Da ich wiederholt feststellen konnte, dass es bei den Veröffentlichungen von Benchmarkergebnissen für die interne Rangliste zu Diskrepanzen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten hier im Forum gekommen ist, rege ich hiermit an, ein so genanntes E-Formular auf der Hauptseite einzuführen, in dem alle Mindestangaben einfach und bequem eingetragen werden und die erforderlichen Screenshots beigefügt werden können.
> Dieses Verfahren würde für alle Neulinge und *ältere* _(jüngere meinst du?)_ Mitglieder in diesem Forum eine wesentliche Vereinfachung darstellen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass auf diesem Wege ein Standart geschaffen wird, der Nachbesserungen beim Posten von Benchmarks nahezu ausschließt.


Dann... programmier uns sowas wenn du es kannst und mach am besten noch ein automatisches Aktualisierungsprogramm, das stündlich ein Update macht -,-

Wir sind keine Informatiker, sondern wir tragen bislang alles manuell ein. Und: Wie willst du das dann verifizieren? Soll das Prog den Screenshot scannen oda was 

Das was du beschrieben hast, ist die Seite Hwbot.org. Da kannst du alle deine Ergebnisse mit versch. Hardware posten, da gibts auch Formulare und sogar Punkte. Aber dafür ist diese Liste nicht gedacht.


> Die Liste dient dazu, euer bestes Ergebnis im jeweiligen Benchmark mitzuteilen. Jeder wird pro Benchmark nur einmal aufgenommen.


Das richtet sich auch speziell an Leute, die nicht beim HWbot aktiv sind. Es ist eben eine Interne Rangliste von PCGHX.

Wie gesagt, wenn uns jemand ein Formular erstellt und sich damit auskennt: Gerne. Aber nur kritisieren kann ich auch... Machen statt Meckern heißt die Devise.


----------



## Cain (19. September 2009)

@ TheLamer

Du hättest Dir meinen Verbesserungsvorschlag mal richtig durchlesen sollen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du das Wort "Verbesserungsvorschlag" nicht richtig deuten kannst.

Meine Intention, den betreffenden Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht zu haben, begründete sich doch wohl mit der MECKEREI der Leute hier untereinander.

Da mache ich einen Vorschlag um das Verfahren hier zu vereinfachen, sowie Meinungsverschiedenheiten abzustellen und werde denunziert?!?!?!

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zumindest lässt es mal wieder tiefe Einblicke in die Charaktere der Leute hier zu.

Wenigstens mache ich hier konstruktive und begründete Verbesserungsvorschläge. Wenn ich sehe welch hohle Phrasen und nichtssagende Kommentare manch einer hier schreibt, brauche ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht zu verstecken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. September 2009)

^^Oh man 

Dein(e) Vorschlag/Anregung kann ja ganz lustig sein, aber dafür gibt's wirklich Hwbot  (noch)

Außerdem muss du dir diesen Thread wie einen (ich nenne es mal privaten Thread) vorstellen.

Sprich ich kann nur sachen mit Hilfe meines Wissens und den technischen Möglichkeiten, die mir hier zum erstellen eines Threads gegeben sind, auch erstellen!

In deine(m)(r) Vorschlag/Anregung wird auch nur von: man könnte, man sollte, weil ich, weil die anderen, so wie, wieso nicht so ...etc. gesprochen...

...aber wer soll es denn machen bzw. umsetzen (eigentl. ist das dafür hier das falsche Unterforum) als der, dem es aus dem .... gekrochen 
Falls du in Besitz der Möglichkeiten und dem Wissen bist, dann erstelle doch bitte ein Konzept, schreibe es nieder in einer Projektarbeit und zum Schluss darfst du es uns auch noch präsentieren.

Naja, ich würde es an deiner stelle nicht zuweit treiben falls du hier, einigermaßen glücklich werden willst, denn das hier ist eine goße Gemeinschaft von Leuten die eigentl. immer nett u. freundlich miteinander umgehen und der erste Eindruck zählt auch
Und wenn es mal Kritik gibt müssen beide Seiten versuchen damit umzugehen.
Außerdem sind diese kleinen Streitigkeiten immer ein Grund mehr Beiträge auf sein Konto zu bekommen


----------



## theLamer (20. September 2009)

> Wenigstens mache ich hier konstruktive und begründete Verbesserungsvorschläge. Wenn ich sehe welch hohle Phrasen und nichtssagende Kommentare manch einer hier schreibt, brauche ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht zu verstecken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ist ja ok, aber wenn du sagst wie etwas gehen könnte, musst du dir auch Gedanken machen, wer das umsetzen kann...

In der Politik sage ich ja auch nicht, ich will Steuern komplett abschaffen um die Bürger zu entlasten und auf der anderen Seite habe ich kein Konzept, wie der Staat an Geld kommt und seine Stellung damit behält... verstehtst du was ich meine?

Klar, ist der Vorschlag gut, aber utopisch, das meine ich. Bzw. wenn du wen kennst, der das machen kann, dann sag ihm Bescheid 

Ansonsten hat Blechdesigner eig alles gesagt. Und hier sollte man nicht zu viel diskutieren, sondern eigentlich Ergebnisse posten. Oder ich muss noch einen Diskussionsthread aufmachen, wäre auch kein Problem.



> Außerdem sind diese kleinen Streitigkeiten immer ein Grund mehr Beiträge auf sein Konto zu bekommen


Jeder denkt es, du sagst es


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. September 2009)

3DMark Vantage | 30829 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4462MHz | 3x 275 GTX 725/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 850 MHz | LINK
 
3DMark 2006 | 29725 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4504MHz | 3x 275 GTX 738/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 858 MHz | LINK

3DMark 2005 | 38698 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4504MHz | 3x 275 GTX 738/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 858 MHz | LINK

3DMark 2005 | 125644 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4504MHz | 3x 275 GTX 738/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 858 MHz | LINK


Mfg Micha


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2009)

Sorry für die dumme Frage aber wie macht den Link fürs Bild?
Ich möchte jetzt nicht alle meine Screens ohne Link hochladen


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2009)

Micha-Stylez;

3DMark 2005 | 125644 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4504MHz | 3x 275 GTX 738/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 858 MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=141961&stc=1&d=1253445397" schrieb:
			
		

> LINK[/URL]
> 
> 
> Mfg Micha


Hi, dass ist wohl der 2003  
krasses System

lg


----------



## Ü50 (20. September 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage aber wie macht den Link fürs Bild?
> Ich möchte jetzt nicht alle meine Screens ohne Link hochladen



Ist keine dumme Frage ich weiß es auch nicht, wollte auch schon nachfragen.
Hatte mich nur nicht getraut da ich dachte, ich sei der einzige Dumme


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

3DMark 2005 | 32879| Masterchief79 | E8400 @ 4785MHz | 4870x2 @ 835/980 | 4096MB DDR2 532MHz | LINK

*UPDATE
3DMark 2003 | 96445 | Masterchief79 | E8400 @ 4750MHz | 4870x2 @ 750/900 | 4096MB DDR2 527MHz | LINK

*UPDATE
3DMark 2006 | 23288 | Masterchief79 | Q9550 @ 4095MHz | 4870x2 @ 945/978 | 4096MB DDR2 482MHz | LINK

*UPDATE
3DMark 2001 SE | 59436 | Masterchief79 | E8400 @ 4750MHz | 4870x2 @ 750/900 | 4096MB DDR2 527MHz | LINK


----------



## Boti261980 (20. September 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> 3DMark Vantage | 30829 | Micha-Stylez | Core i7 920 @ 4462MHz | 3x 275 GTX 725/1522/1242 | 6144MB DDR3 850 MHz | LINK


 
 Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz !


_*UPDATE*_
3DM Vantage | 18180 | Boti261980 | Ph II 955 BE @ 3,75GHz | 2x GTX285 1GB @ 704-1508-1250MHz | DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15 | LINK


@ Matti OC 
thx für das Zitat zwecks "Link" 
Hm, geht wohl nur wenn die Bilder hier hochgeladen werden...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. September 2009)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz !




Danke 

Da muss aber noch mehr gehen aber dazu brauche ich Dice 



Mfg Micha


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2009)

Hi, beim 2001 könnte ich einwenig mithalten  
3DMark 2001 SE | 112532  | Matti OC | E8600 @ 5442MHz |2x 8800 Ultra  @ 700/1200 | 2048 MB DDR3 943MHz | 
hwbot.org - [hwbot] result detail.

lg


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2009)

Da muss ich meinen 1. Platz leider verteidigen 

3DMark 01 | 117255 | der8auer | E8600 @ 5868MHz | 9800GX2 950/2300/1150 | 2048 MB DDR3 @ 994 MHz | Link


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da muss ich meinen 1. Platz leider verteidigen
> 
> 3DMark 01 | 117255 | der8auer | E8600 @ 5868MHz | 9800GX2 950/2300/1150 | 2048 MB DDR3 @ 994 MHz | Link




grr, hab jetzt aber nicht mehr hier


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2009)

Es würde mit wirklich viel bedeuten wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie man ein Bild verlinkt 
Ich möchte den Verfasser nicht unnötig Arbeit auferlegen wenn er all meine Screens verlinken muss


----------



## Rheinlaender (20. September 2009)

Du gehst auf Antworten, nicht direkt anworten!

Weiter unten findest du den Button Anhänge verwalten, der ist es. Der Rest ist, würde ich zumindest sagen selbsterklärend. Wenns doch scheitert, nochmal melden


----------



## Boti261980 (20. September 2009)

Und nochmal ein _*UPDATE*_

3DM Vantage | 18303 | Boti261980 | Ph II 955 BE @ 3,75GHz | 2x GTX285 1GB @ 701-1510-1300MHz | DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15 | LINK

Die "Feature Tests" sind klasse...


----------



## ich558 (21. September 2009)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Du gehst auf Antworten, nicht direkt anworten!
> 
> Weiter unten findest du den Button Anhänge verwalten, der ist es. Der Rest ist, würde ich zumindest sagen selbsterklärend. Wenns doch scheitert, nochmal melden



Wie man Anhänge hochlädt ist mir klar aber wie ich diesen blauen Link mache, welcher immer am Ende eines Ergebnises steht, so wie es hier verlangt ist, der dann auf meinen Screen verweist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

3dMark06 |20462 |Sesfontain|Core i7 920 3,675Ghz|GTX285 1GB @stock|6GB DDR3 -1050 CL7|ORB - World of Performance


----------



## tonyx86 (22. September 2009)

So ich denke damit habe ich mein 24/7 setting gefunden

3dMark06|tonyx86|17279|Phenom II 940 @3605 mhz |GTX260 @664/1136/1432|4GB DDR2 -1098 CL5|Win7 x86 |Link


----------



## Ü50 (23. September 2009)

Update

3DMark06|Ü50|29661|i7 920@4,448GHz|HD CF4850X2 1024/700/1090|6 GiByte DDR3 211MHz.|@

3DMaek05|Ü50|39091|I7 920@4,448GHz|HD CF4850X2 1024/700/1125|6 GiByte DDR3 211MHz|@


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2009)

Der Übersicht und des Aufwandes halber habe ich meinen Post gelöscht, da ich zu jedem Benchmark ein Update hätte. Die Screens unten sind noch die alten und verwerfbar^^
(Neue Ergebnisse auf Seite 53)


----------



## canis lupus (26. September 2009)

*NEU:*

3DMark05|canis lupus|23916|PHII X4 20 @ 3416 MHz|4870 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 1333 MHz|Link|

*Update:

*3DMarkVantage|canis lupus|10826|PHII X4 20 @ 3416 MHz|4870 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 1333 MHz|Link|


----------



## Boti261980 (27. September 2009)

**UPDATE**

Mal mit Windows 7 gebencht...

3DM Vantage | 18864 | Boti261980 | Ph II 955 BE @ 3,875GHz | 2x GTX285 1GB @ 704-1512-1300MHz | DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15 | LINK


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. September 2009)

Mal ganz vorsichtig angefragt :

"Wann kommt denn mal wieder ein Update?"


Mfg Micha


----------



## Rheinlaender (28. September 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Mal ganz vorsichtig angefragt :
> 
> "Wann kommt denn mal wieder ein Update?"



Der Frage schließe ich mich doch mal an


----------



## theLamer (29. September 2009)

spätestens am WE


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. September 2009)

**Update**

Aquamark | Blechdesigner | 303774 | i7-860 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 275 @ 750/1600/1300 | 4096 MB DDR3 1025 MHz | Link

3DMark 2005 | Blechdesigner | 32949 | i7-860 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 275 @ 745/1585/1300 | 4096 MB DDR3 1025 MHz | Link

3DMark Vantage | Blechdesigner | 14806 | i7-860 @ 4200 MHz | GTX 275 @ 762/1610/1302 | 4096 MB DDR3 1000 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> spätestens am WE



Dann lohnt es sich ja nochmal vorher Gas zu geben, los,los


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2009)

*3DMark 2006* | Chrisch | 26815 | i5-750 @ 4360 MHz | 2 x GTX 260 (216) @ 729/1458/1150 | 2048 MB DDR3-2180 | Link
 
*3DMark Vantage* | Chrisch | 20848 | i5-750 @ 4312 MHz | 2 x GTX 260 (216) @ 729/1458/1150 | 2048 MB DDR3-2156 | Link


----------



## Wargrown (29. September 2009)

*3DMark06* | powerkiller94 | 16590 | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3655 MHz | Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic @ 800 / 1005 | 4 GiByte DDR2 443 MHz | Link |


----------



## oglogo (3. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark06|oglogo|18886|Q8400@3600Mhz|4850x2 710/1010|4 GiByte DDR2 900Mhz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=145900&stc=1&d=1254568622


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark Vantage|D!str(+)yer|15415|Xeon W3520 @ 4462 MHz|GTX 285 755/1600/1370|6 GiByte DDR3 850 MHz|LINK|


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Oktober 2009)

3DMark06/Bruce112/16464/Q6600@3600Mhz/Gtx 260 730/1520/1160/4 GB DDR 2 800Mhz/link 

3DVantage/Bruce112/11474/Q6600@3600Mhz/Gtx 260 730/1520/1160/4GB /DDR 2 800Mhz/ link


----------



## falloutboy (5. Oktober 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Mal ganz vorsichtig angefragt :
> 
> "Wann kommt denn mal wieder ein Update?"
> 
> ...






theLamer schrieb:


> spätestens am WE




...geschickt von dir, dass du nicht gesagt hast, an welchem wochenende...


----------



## StrikerofDeath (5. Oktober 2009)

3DMark03/StrikerofDeath/ 57114 / i7 920@3780Mhz/Gtx 260 770/1542/1248/ 6GB DDR 3 1666Mhz


----------



## tonyx86 (10. Oktober 2009)

> ...geschickt von dir, dass du nicht gesagt hast, an welchem wochenende...



dem musss ich mich wohl leider gottes auch anschließen, aber ich hab die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass es an dem we noch klappt, weil ich auch weiß, dass es einiges an zeit beansprucht


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

ich mache auch mit... ;

*3DMark 2006* | RomeoJ | 26815 | W3520 @ 4578 MHz | 2 x ATI 5870 @ 850/1200/- | 6128 MB @ 872MHz | LINK

..BS Windows 7.. ;


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2009)

Löschen bitte


----------



## Tobi209 (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo na dann will ich doch auch mal mit machen ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig verstanden und sende alles mit was gewünscht ist.
*3DMark06* | Tobi209 | 15886 | Intel Core2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | XFX Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Black @ 666 / 1150 / 1404 | Geil 4Gb Black Dragon PC800  (so jetzt aber oder?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (14. Oktober 2009)

Tobi209 schrieb:


> hallo na dann will ich doch auch mal mit machen ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig verstanden und sende alles mit was gewünscht ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv nicht. Du hast nur die Screens eingefügt. Du mußt aber die Werte in Textform hier einbringen


----------



## tonyx86 (14. Oktober 2009)

das ist doch ohne hin egal, wenn das keiner mehr aktualisiert


----------



## Tobi209 (14. Oktober 2009)

so sind jetzt geändert hoffe jetzt aber


----------



## tonyx86 (15. Oktober 2009)

setz mal deinen speicherteiler auf 1:2. das dürfte auch noch paar punkte bringen, weil anders könnte ich mir die relativ niedrige punktzahl bei deinem system nicht erklären


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> das ist doch ohne hin egal, wenn das keiner mehr aktualisiert


 

jungs ....jetzt habt doch ein wenig Geduld.
Sicher wird das hier noch aktualisiert aber es gibt ja auch noch ein real Life mit all seinen Verpflichtungen


----------



## tonyx86 (15. Oktober 2009)

die smilies hinter meiner aussage sollten auch darauf hinweisen, dass selbige nicht toternst gemeint war. mir gehts ja auch gar nicht darum, dass die liste aktualisiert wird, und das möglichst schnell. das ist doch völlig egal.

der hintergrund meiner ausführung bestand schlicht darin, dass die worte "am wochenende" gefallen sind. 

ich bin bloß kein freund von leeren versprechungen, dann lieber erst gar keine machen

aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen; ich weiß schon dass die meisten hier (wie auch ich) erst nachmittags nach hause kommen und am wochenende auch was besseres zu tun haben. und ja, ich weiß auch, dass das keine sache von 5 minuten ist. aber einmal damit angefangen, sollten die teilnehmer an dieser internen rangliste schon ein bischen anspruch auf aktualität stellen können, weil sonstmacht die sache wenig sinn.

in diesem sinne
haltet die ohren steif


----------



## turbo7 (16. Oktober 2009)

noch was zum besten geben...bei der graka geht denke ich noch was...

3DMark05 | turbo7 | 26750 | Intel Core 2 Duo 8400 E0 @ 4428,3Mhz | Zotac GTX260² AMP² @ 682/1142/1454 | Corsair XMS2 @ 984Mhz | LINK

3DMark06 | turbo7 | 18627 | Intel Core 2 Duo 8400 E0 @ 4428,3Mhz | Zotac GTX260² AMP² @ 682/1142/1454 | Corsair XMS2 @ 984Mhz | LINK


----------



## tonyx86 (16. Oktober 2009)

update zu #502

3DMark06 | tonyx86 | 17694 | PhenomII X4 940BE @ 3708 Mhz | Gainward GTX260² GS @ 702/1197/1454 | OCZDDR2 @ 1066Mhz |Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2009)

**UPDATE** nur 06 alles andere **NEU**

3DMark01 | ich558 | 45019 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 658/1065/1637 | 4GB | Link 

3DMark03 | ich558 | 41862 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 626/1015/1525 | 4GB | Link 

3DMark05 | ich558 | 19193 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 653/1057/1530 | 4GB | Link 

3DMark06 | ich558 | 13449 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 642/1040/1587| 4GB | Link 

3DMarkVantage | ich558 | 9410 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 653/1049/1624| 4GB | Link


----------



## rabensang (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Ergebnisse sind nur mit Prime stabiler CPU und fehlerfreier GPU gemacht worden. Leider erkennt GPU-Z den takt nicht richtig unter Windows 7 64 Bit, deswegen ist zusätzlich noch das CCC mit aufgeführt.

3DMark03 | rabensang | 99172| Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3690Mhz | Asus EAH 4870 X2 @ 832/1000 | 4GB DDR2 @ 512Mhz | Link


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Oktober 2009)

wann wird die liste aktuelisiert ?


----------



## Tobi209 (21. Oktober 2009)

**UPDATE* *

3DMark06 | Tobi209 | 16281 | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3400Mhz | XFX GTX260 @ 700/1200/1450 | 8GB | Link

**NEU**

3DMarkVantage | Tobi209 | 10934 | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3400Mhz | XFX GTX260 @ 700/1200/1450 | 8GB | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (24. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark 06 | kreids | 24886 | I7 860 @ 4000,1MHz | 2x GTX260 @669/1442/1147 | 6gb DDR3 PC 10600 @ 600MHz CL 7-7-7-20 |LINK 

edit:

so jetzt sollte es endlich passen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (24. Oktober 2009)

kreids schrieb:


> ist das soweit ok?




Bei mir funktioniert dein Link nicht, kann aber auch Zufall sein


----------



## Tobi209 (24. Oktober 2009)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert dein Link nicht, kann aber auch Zufall sein


 
also bei mir auch nicht


----------



## kreids (28. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark 06 | kreids | 24886 | I7 860 @ 4000,1MHz | 2x GTX260 @669/1442/1147 | 6gb DDR3 PC 10600 @ 600MHz CL 7-7-7-20 |Link


geht der link jetzt?
hab das bild hier im bilderalbum und hab dann die adresse kopiert und hier eingefügt.
mfg

edit: jetzt sollte er eigentlich gehen,hab das album von privat auf öffentlich gestellt.

mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst das/die Bild(er) auch direkt beim erstellen deiner Antwort hochladen und nicht extra vom Album holen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi209 (30. Oktober 2009)

*UPDATE* 

3DMark06 | Tobi209 | 16816 | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3400Mhz | XFX GTX260 @ 700/1200/1480 | 8GB | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (31. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark 06 | kreids | 24886 | I7 860 @ 4000,1MHz | 2x GTX260 @669/1442/1147 | 6gb DDR3 PC 10600 @ 600MHz CL 7-7-7-20 |Link


stimmt jetzt alles oder ist noch was falsch,weil ich mich noch nicht in der liste finde??


mfg


----------



## Hollywood (31. Oktober 2009)

kreids schrieb:


> stimmt jetzt alles oder ist noch was falsch,weil ich mich noch nicht in der liste finde??



Naja, ist schon eine Weile her, dass die Liste aktualisiert würde: 
_Geändert von Eiswolf93 (05.09.2009 um 22:59 Uhr)                                                           _

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja finde das auch zumindest schade, dass die ganzen Ranglisten hier höchstens in 1-Monats-Abständen aktualisiert werden...


Hier mal eine sauschnelle HD5850 (die bei weitem schnellste Single-GPU in den Ranglisten )
 Ist ein anderes System, als das mit dem ich schon drinstehe:

3D Mark 06|Masterchief79|27158|i7 920 @ 4340 MHz|HD5850 @ 1010/1230|12GB DDR3 1242 MHz|Link|

3D Mark Vantage|Masterchief79|19059|i7 920 @ 4300 MHz|HD5850 @ 1010/1230|12GB DDR3 1233 MHz|Link


Liege 3000 bzw. 4000 Punkte vor der ersten Single-GPU.. lol die 5850 geht echt ab ^^ Besonders 38% OC vom GPU find ich krass


----------



## Beat84 (31. Oktober 2009)

3DMarkVantage|Beat84|9687|Phenom940@3000|HD4870@780/925|4GiByteDDR2@533|LINK


----------



## Chicago (1. November 2009)

Aquamark | Chicago | 143748 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3332 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 476 | LINK
3DMark 2001 | Chicago | 45659 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 480 | LINK
3DMark 03 | Chicago | 37638 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 480 | LINK
3DMark 05 | Chicago | 19319 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3335 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 460 | LINK
3DMark 06 | Chicago | 12175 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3335 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 460 | LINK
3DMark Vantage | Chicago | 5772 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3248 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 464 | LINK


----------



## StrikerofDeath (7. November 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe da mal ne Frage:

Und Zwar wann wird hier mal wieder ein neues *Update * Gemacht?


----------



## theLamer (8. November 2009)

Es ist einfach sehr viel Arbeit, alles manuell eizutragen. Wenn uns einer helfen würde, indem er uns halt den Quellcode für die Tabelle editiert und wir es nur einfügen müssten, wäre das natürlich kein Problem... Aber bislang haben da alle versagt, weil sie sich mit Vbullentin nicht auskennen - dabei ist das eigentlich gar nicht schwer 
Und im Endeffekt sieht man die halbe Stunde Arbeit pro Update einfach nicht...
Eiswolf93 hätte auch nix gegen Hilfe, da bin ich mir sicher

INteresse und Zeit?  PN oder hier posten

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es, die Liste optisch nicht so anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, aber ich bin Perfektionist... 
Hier schonmal der Quellcode (selbsterklärend):


Spoiler



*Aquamark-Rangliste:*
[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz* *1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer |363795| i7-975 XE @ 5207 MHz | 9800GX2 932/2204/1152 | 2 GiByte DDR3 968 MHz | Link
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|336957|W3540 @ 4985MHz|HD 4870X2 850/1000|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|LINK|
Platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Tomateeeee | 297271|i7 920 @ 4305 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 615 MHz| Link
Platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|o!m|293865|E8500 @ 4815 MHz|GTX260 810/1620/1368|2 GiByte DDR2 642 MHz|Link
Platz *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey |290245|E8600 @ 5600 MHz|2x HD4850 720/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|Link
Platz  |*6* |theLamer|289776|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
Platz  |*7* |Blechdesigner |276101|Q9650 @ 4554 MHz |GTX 275 750/1585/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 506 MHz|Link
Platz  |*8* |Bigdaddy203|239402|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz|Link
Platz  |*9* |Lippokratis|229504|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link|
Platz  |*10*|GamerPC|174655|E6750 @ 3200 MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link|         
Platz*|11|*Ecle|228257|E8400 @ 4203 MHz |8800GT 725/955|4 GiByte DDR2 467 MHz|LINK
Platz |*12*|Beat84|153431|PII 940 @ 3000 MHZ|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK
Platz |*13*|widder0815 |101352| X3360 @ 3597 Mhz |x800xl 439/547|4 Gibyte DDR2 423 Mhz |LINK
Platz |*14*|KlawWarYoshi|100735|Q9550 @ 2833 MHz| 2x GTX 260|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK|         
Platz |*15*|TowLy_das_Handtuch|96975|PII 9950 @ 3122MHz|GTX 260 770/1580/1290|4 GiByte DDR2 462 MHz|Link
 [*/table]*

 3DMark 2001-Rangliste*
[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer|110183|E8600 @ 5600MHz|2x 9800GTX+ 815/2100/1200|2 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link|
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|105161|E8600 @ 5500MHz|HD 4870X2 840/950|2 GiByte DDR3 926 MHz|LINK|
platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|theLamer|94544|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|o!m|89231|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX260 771/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|Link|
platz *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey|89220|E8600 @ 4660MHz|GTX 285 757/1447/1737|2 GiByte DDR2 466 MHz|Link
Platz  |*6* |Blechdesigner|87482|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|GTX 275 750/1619/1300|4GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|Link
Platz |*7* |Ü50|84695|E8400 @ 4707 MHz|2x HD 4890 1024/1000|4 GiByte DDR2  523 MHz|Link         
Platz  |*8* |Tomateeeee|81364|i7 920 @ 4200 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 600 MHz|Link|
Platz  |*9* |onkel-bill|80971|Q9550 @ 4165 MHz |2x HD4870 820/1150 |2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|Link|
Platz  |*10* |DasRegal|74025|E8200 @ 4200 MHz|9800GTX+ 855/2075/1300|2 GiByte DDR2 520MHz|Link|
Platz  |*11*|Ecle|72182|E8400 @ 4104MHz|8800GT 740/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 456 MHz|LINK|         
Platz |*12*|Lippokratis|68675|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK|
Platz |*13*|schrotflinte56|60266| Q6600@ 3504 MHz | HD3870@850/1350 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2 584 MHz | LINK
Platz |*14*|Masterchief79|58998|E8400 @ 4700 MHz|HD4870x2 750/900|4 GiByte DDR2 721 MHz|Link
Platz |*15*|GamerPC|56935|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link|         
Platz |*16*|Rheinlaender|53395|i7 920 @ 4200 MHz|3x GTX260 635/1324/1082|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link
Platz |*17*|Beat84|50237|PII 940 @ 3000 MHz|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK
[*/table]

* 3DMark 2003-Rangliste* 
   [*table]||Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey |145900| E8600 @  5600 Mhz |2x HD4850x2 724/1034|4GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|Link
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|139619|E8600 @ 5600MHz|2x HD 4870X2 830/950 |2 GiByte DDR3 896 MHz|LINK|
platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Ü50|132544|E8400 4626 MHz|2x HD4850X2 700/1070|4 GiByte DDR2 514 MHz|Link
 Platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|General Quicksilver|128585|Core i7 @ 4002 MHz|2x HD4870X2 800/920|12 GiByte DDR3 552 MHz|LINK
platz  *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer|124118|E8600 @ 5101MHz|2x 9800GX2 750/1875/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 956 MHz|Link 
 platz |*6* |Ashtray|103279|Q9550 @ 4106 Mhz|HD4870X2 820/975Mhz|4GiByte DDR2 579 MHz|Link
Platz |*7* |Tomateeeee|101935|Core i7 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 285 729/1347|4 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link
*platz* |*8* |onkel-bill   |97775|Q9550 @ 4165 MHZ|2x HD4870 820/1150|2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|Link
Platz  |*9* |heinippel|95438|Q9550 @ 3901 MHz|3x HD 3870 877/1143|4 GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|Link         
Platz  |*10* |Rheinlaender|95404|i7 920 @ 4200 MHz|3x GTX 260 635/1324/1082|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link
Platz  |*11*|Masterchief79|93442|Intel E8400 @ 4,6 GHz|HD4870x2 750/900|4GiByte DDR2 1022 MHz|Link
Platz |*12*|Blechdesigner|93061|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|2x HD 4830 700/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 600 Mhz|Link 
Platz |*13*|cami|81144|E8400  @ 4250 MHz|295 GTX (standard) | 2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|link
Platz |*14*|Duff_05|77264|PII X4 810 @ 3406 MHz|HD4850 625/993|4GB DDR2 524MHz|Link
Platz |*15*|latinoramon|76811|PII 940 @ 3755 MHz|9800GX2 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 543 MHz|LINK
Platz |*16*|falloutboy|70905|Q6600 @ 3670 MHz |2x8800GT 756/1944/940|2 GiByte DDR2 543 MHz| link
Platz |*17*|o!m|65316|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX 260 810/1620/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|Link|
Platz |*18*|Bigdaddy203|61359|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz| Link
Platz |*19*|KlawWarYoshi|59710|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 |4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|LINK|         
Platz |*20*|ahe1977|58515|E5200 @ 4,4GHz|GTX 260 740/1559/1251|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz| LInk
Platz |*21*|e-freak1|57234|Q9450 @ 3200 MHz |GTX280 658/1204/1416|4 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz| LINK
Platz |*22*|theLamer|55851|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
Platz |*23*|Beat84|53882|PII X4 940@ 3000 MHz|HD 4870 780/925|4 GiByteDDR2 533 MHz|LINK
Platz |*24*|d4rk_tr1nker|51757|E8500 @ 4000 MHz |9800GTX+ 830/2020/1250|2 GiByte DDR2 426 MHz|LINK
Platz |*25*|norsemann|46283|PII X4 920 @ 3500 MHz|GTX 260 576/1242/999|4 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link
Platz |*26*|GamerPC|44748|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link|
Platz|*27|*Lippokratis|42364|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link| 
Platz |*28*|light-clocker|40496|E6600 @ 3510 MHz |8800 GT 670/1725/940|4 GiByte DDR2 390 MHz|Link
[*/table]Interessantes:


(Bitte nicht einfach so kopieren und irgendwo anders einfügen (geistiges Eigentum ), sondern nur, wenn ihr helfen wollt: kopieren, editieren, in neuen Spoiler schreiben!)

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2009)

Hmm

Ich schlag nochmal vor die Listen auf nur die besten 10 pro Benchmark zu begrenzen da sich dann so die updaterei nach kürzester Zeit auf ein hin wieder nur mal begrenzen würde .......umso älter die Liste wird umso schwieriger wird es sein hereinzukommen 

Aber die Arbeit würde auch abnehmen  ....was nützt eine lange nur halbfertige Liste ? da ist doch eine kurze komplette besser


----------



## theLamer (8. November 2009)

Joa das ist auch richtig, aber da würden eben nur einige priviligierte Leute mitspielen, praktisch ein elitärer Kreis, der mit DICE/LN2 bencht oder finanziell gut dasteht... Den Aufwand würde dein Vorschlag aber trotzdem drastisch senken 

Problem: Der Thread wird wohl nicht hoch frequentiert sein, sekundäres Ziel ist es ja neben dem im Vordergrund stehendem Wettbewerb im Forum um die "Leistungskrone", dass die Leute entdecken, dass Benchen Spass machen kann und evtl. in unser HWbot-Team eintreten 

Also? Noch wer anders eine Meinung? Oder einer, der einen Hilfsjob macht? Natürlich würde dies gut sichtbar im Startpost erwähnt! Es wäre ja absurd, wenn ich nur copy+paste mache und die Lorbeeren einsammle


----------



## StrikerofDeath (8. November 2009)

HI,

Ich würde gerne helfen aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung wie 
das mit dem Quellcode geht.
Und die Besten 10 finde ich zu krass, da muss man schon richtig gut seien.
ich würde sagen die besten *20*, und zum beispiel wenn platz *20*
17000 punkte hat, sollte erst gar keiner mit 15000 punkte in dieser Kategorie
sich eintragen lassen weil er eh nicht in die top *20* kommen würde.
Schlecht wer auch nicht wenn die die in Liste wollen ihr datum aufschreiben 
würden, und am besten schon den platz sagen wir mal platz 18 beträgt 23000
punkte, er hat 23600 punkte der platz *17* beträgt 24000 punkte, dann würde er automatisch
den *18* in den *19* rang befördern logischer weise. Er wer damit der 18te dies schreibt er hinter dem datum welchen platz er dort bekommen würde, so müsste man nicht immer selbst suchen zu welchem platz er jetzt kommt, würde einiges eig. helfen.


----------



## theLamer (8. November 2009)

> Ich würde gerne helfen aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung wie
> das mit dem Quellcode geht.


genau das...
Nein mal im Ernst was verstehst du an der Tabelle nicht? 
Die anderen Vorschläge ändern aber auch nich wesentlich was an der ARbeit

Und zum "Quellcode" :
Halt einfach das _(meist nicht dem SChema entsprechende - also noch umänderin in 99% damit es in der Tabelle gleich ist)_gepostete da einfügen und zwar so, dass kein User doppelt ist, es nach Punktzahlen sortiert ist und die Farben angepasst sind.

Beispiel für Arbeit: Es gibt 50 Plätze, einer macht einen neuen Rekord, sonst nix. Ich muss also alleine bei den Farben 51 Änderungen (im schlimmsten FAll) vornehmen, weil alles ein nach unten rutscht. Genauso bei der Angabe "Platz"... alleine das kostet schon was an Zeit und nun stell dir vor du hast 30-40 Einträge, die reinkommen sollen. Viel Spaß


----------



## StrikerofDeath (8. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> genau das...
> Nein mal im Ernst was verstehst du an der Tabelle nicht?
> Die anderen Vorschläge ändern aber auch nich wesentlich was an der ARbeit
> 
> ...



hi,

Ja klar da gebe ich dir völlig recht, das ist saumäßig viel arbeit,
Also, ganz einfach du musst die Tabelle Kürzen, das wird einfach zu
lang, ich würde 20 Stück pro Vantage, 3D mark 06 und so weiter 
empfehlen da würden schon mehr wie 50% Arbeit entfallen.
Hinterher hast du noch dort 100 stehen, da muss man mal ein Schluss
strich ziehen in Sachen Anzahl.

zum Quellcode so meintes du das ich habe an was anderes gedacht xD


----------



## tonyx86 (8. November 2009)

damit vergraulst du aber die die keine kohle haben für absolut high end, brauchst dir ja bloß mal die ersten 20 plätze anschauen was für hardware sich da rumtummelt


----------



## StrikerofDeath (9. November 2009)

hmm, da hasse schon recht, da müsste man schon gute Hardware für haben.

Was Wäre den wenn man eine 2te Interne Rangliste machen würde, und zwar so das 
in der ersten, nur welche ab einer festgelegten Punktzahl ich sage mal 20000 punkte
sich eintragen dürfen, und bei der 2ten Rangliste die die mindestens sag ich mal 5000Punkte
nachweisen können sich dort eintragen.
Dann wäre das ganze übersichtlicher.


----------



## theLamer (9. November 2009)

Hm... wohl kein so guter Vorschlag 
Arbeitsteilung wäre auch eine Option


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. November 2009)

^^Hmm, mal schaun wie es die Tage bei mir so ausschaut, dann werde ich mich ein wenig mit den Tabellen beschäftigen


----------



## GTHPN (9. November 2009)

Und da kommt schon wieder einer der Arbeit macht...

Nein mal im ernst finde die Liste sau geil...dickes Lob !!!...da kann man sich mal dran orientieren wenn man aufrüsten will ob es überhaupt was bringt oder ob seine Hardware überhaupt korrekt läuft.
Sehe ein das das viel Arbeit macht und deshalb net so oft akt. wird.

Würde euch vorschalgen die Rubriken aufzuteilen...
Sprich einen thread für Vantage und eine fürs 06 usw.
Ist übersichtlicher für die leute und so kann die arbeit auch aufgeteilt werden....bezüglich top 20 usw...würde keinen verärgern der net so fette technik hat-respekt was die aus der technik manchmal noch rausholen.

3DMark Vantage| 15305 | GTHPN | Q9550 @ 3600 | GTX 285 690/1300/1476 | 4 GB DDR2 @530

Danke...
PS. geiler Desktophintergrund ge


----------



## theLamer (10. November 2009)

> Nein mal im ernst finde die Liste sau geil...dickes Lob !!!...da kann man sich mal dran orientieren wenn man aufrüsten will ob es überhaupt was bringt oder ob seine Hardware überhaupt korrekt läuft.


Kennst du die Seite HWbot.org? Da hst du zu jeder Grafikkarte Unmengen an Ergebnissen in allen Benchmarks...
z.b. GTX285: GeForce GTX 285 videocard overclocking specs - hwbot über 2600 Stück

@ Blechdesigner : danke 

PS: Hab auch schonmal die startseite editiert, siehe unter 3Dmark 03


----------



## StrikerofDeath (19. November 2009)

Was Mein Ihr, is das für die Hardware ein gutes Ergebnis bei 3DMark06??


----------



## Rheinlaender (19. November 2009)

StrikerofDeath schrieb:


> Was Mein Ihr, is das für die Hardware ein gutes Ergebnis bei 3DMark06??



Ja, das ist ein gutes Ergebnis


----------



## theLamer (20. November 2009)

Also möchte keiner helfen? Bislang hab ich auf jeden Fall nix zu Gesicht bekommen....


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. November 2009)

Leider musst du dich auch selbst noch in Geduld hüllen, mein Inernet-Rechner wird gerade renoviert (Board fehlt noch[schon das 4'te]).
Werde wohl erst ab Mittwoch dazu kommen, dann sollte es aber schlagartig gehen


----------



## tonyx86 (22. November 2009)

gut, wenns dann schlagartig geht, hätte ich dann noch ein

*UPDATE

3D Mark 06 | tonyx86 | 17871 | PhenomII940 @ 3708Mhz | GTX260 @ 702/1451/1201 | 4GB DDR2 @533Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2009)

Weil ich auch noch dazu kommen will. Meine werte. Wo ich aber noch ein wenig dran arbeiten werde, da da noch einiges nach oben hin geht.

3Dmark06 | Jan565 | 18055 | Phenom 2 955BE @ 3800mhz | 2 8800GTS @ 575/1331/900 | 4GB DDR2 @ 4-4-4-15-1T 800mhz


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2009)

Naja ich habe hier auch noch einen kleinen:

**Update**

3DMark 2006 | Blechdesigner | 27984 | i7-860 @ 4305 MHz | 2x GTX 275 @ 745/1580/1300 | 4096 MB DDR3 1025 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Board ist schon da, sollte also mit den Updates ab Mittwoch wie geplannt losgehen


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. November 2009)

3DMark 2006 | Barney Stinson | 27207 | i7-860 @ 4200 MHz | ASUS 5970 @ Stock | 4096 MB DDR3 1600 Mhz l Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. November 2009)

*UPDATE   *(AM, 01, 03)

*alle die sich nicht in der Liste finden sollten ihre Screens noch einmal überprüfen und sich an die Regeln auf der ersten Seite halten 
*und eins noch, das Ding heist: *Link* (nicht: link/LINK/LInk...)



Spoiler



*Aquamark-Rangliste:*
[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz* *1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer |363795| i7-975 XE @ 5207 MHz | 9800GX2 932/2204/1152 | 2 GiByte DDR3 968 MHz |Link
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|336957|W3540 @ 4985MHz|HD 4870X2 850/1000|6 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link
Platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Blechdesigner | 303774 | i7-860 @ 4305 MHz | GTX 275 @ 750/1600/1300 | 4096 MB DDR3 1025 MHz |Link
Platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Tomateeeee | 297271|i7 920 @ 4305 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 615 MHz| Link
Platz *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|o!m|293865|E8500 @ 4815 MHz|GTX260 810/1620/1368|2 GiByte DDR2 642 MHz|Link
Platz  |*6* |True Monkey |290245|E8600 @ 5600 MHz|2x HD4850 720/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|Link
Platz  |*7* |theLamer|289776|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
Platz  |*8 *|Rheinlaender|280443|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|Link
Platz  |*9* |Bigdaddy203|239402|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz|Link
Platz  |*10*|Lippokratis|229504|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz  |*11*|GamerPC|174655|E6750 @ 3200 MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link
Platz |*12*|Ecle|228257|E8400 @ 4203 MHz |8800GT 725/955|4 GiByte DDR2 467 MHz|Link
Platz |*13*|Beat84|153431|PII 940 @ 3000 MHZ|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*14*|Chicago| 143748 | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3332 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 476 |Link
Platz |*15*|widder0815 |101352| X3360 @ 3597 Mhz |x800xl 439/547|4 Gibyte DDR2 423 Mhz |Link
Platz |*16*|KlawWarYoshi|100735|Q9550 @ 2833 MHz| 2x GTX 260|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*17*|TowLy_das_Handtuch|96975|PII 9950 @ 3122MHz|GTX 260 770/1580/1290|4 GiByte DDR2 462 MHz|Link
 [*/table]*

 3DMark 2001-Rangliste*
[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer|117255|E8600 @ 5868MHz |9800GX2 950/2300/1150 |2048 MB DDR3 @ 994 MHz |Link
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|105161|E8600 @ 5500MHz|HD 4870X2 840/950|2 GiByte DDR3 926 MHz|Link
platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|theLamer|94544|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|o!m|89231|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX260 771/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|Link
platz *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey|89220|E8600 @ 4660MHz|GTX 285 757/1447/1737|2 GiByte DDR2 466 MHz|Link
Platz  |*6* |Blechdesigner|87482|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|GTX 275 750/1619/1300|4GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|Link
Platz |*7* |Ü50|84695|E8400 @ 4707 MHz|2x HD 4890 1024/1000|4 GiByte DDR2  523 MHz|Link         
Platz  |*8* |Tomateeeee|81364|i7 920 @ 4200 MHz|GTX 285 759/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 600 MHz|Link
Platz  |*9* |onkel-bill|80971|Q9550 @ 4165 MHz |2x HD4870 820/1150 |2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|Link
Platz  |*10*|Bigdaddy203| 75776 | Q9550 @ 4000 MHz | GTX 285 670/1350/1526 | 4GiByte DDR2 471 MHz |Link
Platz  |*11*|DasRegal|74025|E8200 @ 4200 MHz|9800GTX+ 855/2075/1300|2 GiByte DDR2 520MHz|Link
Platz  |*12*|Ecle|72182|E8400 @ 4104MHz|8800GT 740/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 456 MHz|Link 
Platz |*13*|Lippokratis|68675|E8400 @ 4000MHz|8800GT 730/1840/1000|2 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*14*|schrotflinte56|60266| Q6600@ 3504 MHz | HD3870@850/1350 MHz | 4 GiByte DDR2 584 MHz |Link
Platz |*15*|Masterchief79|59436|E8400 @ 4750MHz|4870x2 @ 750/900|4096MB DDR2 527MHz|Link
Platz |*16*|GamerPC|56935|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link 
Platz |*17*|Rheinlaender|55506|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz |Link
Platz |*18*|Beat84|50237|PII 940 @ 3000 MHz|HD4870 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*19*|Chicago|45659| Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 | GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 480 |Link
[*/table]

* 3DMark 2003-Rangliste* 
   [*table]||Name|Score|CPU+Takt|GPU+Takt|RAM | Screenshot-Link
*Platz 1*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey |145900| E8600 @  5600 Mhz |2x HD4850x2 724/1034|4GiByte DDR3 1000 MHz|Link
Platz *2*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|139619|E8600 @ 5600MHz|2x HD 4870X2 830/950 |2 GiByte DDR3 896 MHz|Link
platz *3*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Ü50|132544|E8400 4626 MHz|2x HD4850X2 700/1070|4 GiByte DDR2 514 MHz|Link
 Platz *4*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|General Quicksilver|128585|Core i7 @ 4002 MHz|2x HD4870X2 800/920|12 GiByte DDR3 552 MHz|Link
platz  *5*|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer|124118|E8600 @ 5101MHz|2x 9800GX2 750/1875/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 956 MHz|Link 
 platz |*6* |Rheinlaender|110507|Core i7 920 @ 4300 Mhz|3xGTX260(192)  648/1397/1100|6Gibyte DDR3 819 Mhz|Link
platz |*7* |Ashtray|103279|Q9550 @ 4106 Mhz|HD4870X2 820/975Mhz|4GiByte DDR2 579 MHz|Link
Platz |*8* |Tomateeeee|101935|Core i7 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 285 729/1347|4 GiByte DDR3 800 MHz|Link
Platz |*9* |rabensang|99172| Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3690Mhz | Asus EAH 4870 X2 @ 832/1000 | 4GB DDR2 @ 512Mhz |Link
Platz |*10*|onkel-bill   |97775|Q9550 @ 4165 MHZ|2x HD4870 820/1150|2 GiByte DDR2 588 MHz|Link
Platz  |*11*|Masterchief79|96445|E8400 @ 4750MHz |4870x2 @ 750/900 |4096MB DDR2 527MHz |Link
Platz  |*12*|heinippel|95438|Q9550 @ 3901 MHz|3x HD 3870 877/1143|4 GiByte DDR2 600 MHz|Link         
Platz |*13*|Blechdesigner|93061|Q9650 @ 4500 MHz|2x HD 4830 700/1000|4 GiByte DDR2 600 Mhz|Link 
Platz |*14*|falloutboy|86238|Q6600 @ 4000 MHz|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 444 MHz|Link
Platz |*15*|cami|81144|E8400  @ 4250 MHz|295 GTX (standard) | 2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link
Platz |*16*|Duff_05|77264|PII X4 810 @ 3406 MHz|HD4850 625/993|4GB DDR2 524MHz|Link
Platz |*17*|latinoramon|76811|PII 940 @ 3755 MHz|9800GX2 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 543 MHz|Link
Platz |*18*|o!m|65316|E8500 @ 4768 MHz|GTX 260 810/1620/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635 MHz|Link
Platz |*19*|Bigdaddy203|61359|Q9550 @ 4000 MHz|GTX285 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471 MHz| Link
Platz |*20*|KlawWarYoshi|59710|Q9550 @ 2833MHz|2xGTX 260 |4 GiByte DDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*21*|ahe1977|58515|E5200 @ 4,4GHz|GTX 260 740/1559/1251|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link
Platz |*22*|e-freak1|57234|Q9450 @ 3200 MHz |GTX280 658/1204/1416|4 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link
Platz |*23*|theLamer|55851|E8500 @ 5320 MHz|HD 4850 840/1300|2 Gibyte DDR3 840 MHz|Link
Platz |*24*|Beat84|53882|PII X4 940@ 3000 MHz|HD 4870 780/925|4 GiByteDDR2 533 MHz|Link
Platz |*25*|d4rk_tr1nker|51757|E8500 @ 4000 MHz |9800GTX+ 830/2020/1250|2 GiByte DDR2 426 MHz|Link
Platz |*26*|norsemann|46283|PII X4 920 @ 3500 MHz|GTX 260 576/1242/999|4 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link
Platz |*27*|GamerPC|44748|E6750 @ 3200MHz|8800GTS 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400 MHz|Link
Platz|*28*|Lippokratis|42364|E8400 @ 3600MHz|8800GT 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500 MHz|Link 
Platz |*29*|light-clocker|40496|E6600 @ 3510 MHz |8800 GT 670/1725/940|4 GiByte DDR2 390 MHz|Link
Platz |*30*|Chicago|37638|Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 |GeForce 8800GTS 640 (G80) @ 648/1674/972 | 4GB DDR2 @ 480 |Link
[*/table]Interessantes:


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

StArkes update 
danke dir erstmal ... Aber du hast auch gemerkt, was das fuer ein Aufwand ist wenn nicht nach dem Schema gepostet wird... Dachte schon das glaubt mir keiner^^

ps: ich fuege es naccher ein, bin nämlich im Moment mit dem iPod online...


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. November 2009)

Ja, man hat so einiges zu tun 

Ich würde mich auch gerne um einzelne Listen von Eiswolf kümmern (wenn ich darf) 
Vorallem die 06'er braucht dringend ein Update (das letzte war vom 05.09.09 -> Seite 46)


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Er wird nix dagegen haben, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## ich558 (30. November 2009)

Warum bin ich nicht in der Liste? Es passt doch alles.


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Hm wurdest (von Blechdesigner) übersehen... beim nächsten mal? Aber bitte poste die Bilder nochmal hier weil sonst wirst du im nächsten Update bestimmt wieder vergessen... sowas übersieht man eben schnell..

@ Blechdesigner: Soweit erstmal fertig... hab noch so 20-30 Sachen geändert, damit es gleichmäßig aussieht (GiByte statt GB / MHz statt  Mhz / ... usw verbessert) Danke nochmal
PS: hast selber falsch gepostet mit deinen 4096 MB


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. November 2009)

^^Ja, mach mal GB oder sowas draus, hab selbst nicht drauf geachtet 

Und bei ich558 sind leider keine Auflösungen ersichtlich (sollte nicht all zu schwer sein das Ergebnisfenster bisschen zu verschieben) 


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *alle die sich nicht in der Liste finden sollten ihre Screens noch einmal überprüfen und sich an die Regeln auf der ersten Seite halten


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Naja das mit der Auflösung is schon ok...  Is nur wichtig, dass man sie sieht wenn der Score unverhältnismäßig hoch für die Hardware ist oder sonst irgendwie auffällig...
Es sind ja bei weitem nicht alle Screenshots perfekt, aber in einigen Fällen wollen wir mal ein Auge zudrücken, auch bei ich558, weil er letztes Mal auch schon vergessen wurde 
Ausser bezüglich der AUflösung sind die Screens ja ok


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. November 2009)

@Blechdesigner

wenn du echt lust hast die liste zu machen, hab ich nichts dagegen, falls es möglich ist, könnte ja ein Moderator die erste post im thread auf dich überschreiben oder so ähnlich.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Das wäre natürlich sehr nice... aber ich glaub langfristig wird das auch zu viel, oder?


----------



## Jan565 (1. Dezember 2009)

*update*

3Dmark06|Jan565|18110|X4 955BE @ 3813|2x 8800GTS G80 575,1350,1800|4096MB @ 908MHz


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2009)

@Blechdesigner: Ich verstehe nicht ganz was mit Auflösungen gemeint ist aber hier nochmal die Screens. 

3DMark01 | ich558 | 45019 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 658/1065/1637 | 4GB | Link

3DMark03 | ich558 | 41862 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 626/1015/1525 | 4GB | Link 

3DMark05 | ich558 | 19193 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 653/1057/1530 | 4GB | Link 

3DMark06 | ich558 | 13449 | Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 3600Mhz | XFX 8800 GTX @ 642/1040/1587| 4GB | Link

edit:OMG ich kann mir denken was gemeint ist. Die Auflösung in den 3DMarks oder?! Also nochmal werde ich die nicht mehr machen^^ aber an den FPS Werten kann man eigentlich erkennen das keine geringere verwendet wurde.


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

> @Blechdesigner: Ich verstehe nicht ganz was mit Auflösungen gemeint ist aber hier nochmal die Screens.


Die Auflösung sollte zu sehen sein -
Habs dir mal beispielhaft im Anhang rot markiert (umkreist)  - man sollte also sehen, welche Auflösung gewählt wurde, im 3DMark 2003 1024x768 z.B.. D_u darfst also das Fenster mit dem Ergebnis nicht so auf den Screen packen, dass die Auflösung verdeckt ist_... also einfach nur ein Bisschen weiter nach oben verschieben.
Denke mal, das is verständlich


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock das alles noch mal
zu Benchen^^ aber wenn ich alles auf der nächst kleineren Auflösung benche und ich mehr Punkte habe könntet ihr es doch zählen lassen oder?


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

Du musst unbedingt in der Standardauflösung benchen. Gerade damit wir das kontrollieren können, muss das ja auf dem Screen zu sehen sein!!

Ist beim Hwbot im Übrigen auch so.


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja da ihr mir anscheinend nicht glaubt, dass die Screens korrekt sind muss ich wohl wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit habe nochmal bechen. Vielleicht werden sie ja noch etwas höher vorallem der 06 ist mir zu niedrig^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Dezember 2009)

*UPDATE* (06'er Liste) 



Spoiler



*3DMark06 Rangliste:*

[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in Mhz|GPU+Takt in Mhz |RAM in Mhz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 |u22|32033|W3540 @ 4600|2x HD 4870 X2 @ 830/980|6 GiByte  DDR3 800|Link
Platz 2|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|RomeoJ|31249|W3520 @ 4578|2 x HD 5870 @ 850/1200|6 Gibyte DDR3 872| Link
Platz 3|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Dancop|31242|W3520 @ 4560|2x HD 4870 X2 @ 800/950|6 GiByte DDR3 870|Link
Platz 4|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Micha-Stylez|29725|i7 920 @ 4504|3x GTX 275 @ 738/1522/1242|6 GiByte DDR3 858|Link
Platz 5|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Ü50|29661|i7 920 @ 4448|2x HD 4850 X2 @ 700/1090|6 GiByte DDR3 636|Link
Platz 6| |Barney Stinson|28207|i7-860 @ 4200|HD 5970 @ Default|4 GiByte DDR3 800|Link
Platz 7| |Rheinlaender|28116|i7 920 @ 4300|3x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/1100|6 GiByte  DDR3 819|Link
Platz 8| |Blechdesigner|27984|i7-860 @ 4305|2x GTX 275 @ 745/1580/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|Link
Platz 9| |True Monkey|27487|E8600 @ 5600|2x HD 4850 X2 @ 720/1022|4 GiByte  DDR3 1000|Link
Platz 10| |Masterchief79|27158|i7 920 @ 4340|HD 5850 @ 1010/1230|12 GiByte DDR3 621|Link
Platz 11| |der8auer|27062|I7 920 @ 4520|9800 GX2 @ 775/1850/1150|6 GiByte DDR3 859|Link
Platz 12| |Chrisch|26815|i5-750 @ 4360|2x GTX 260² @ 729/1458/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 1090|Link
 Platz 13| |easyrider|25360|Q9550 @ 4302|2x HD 4890 @ 980/1120|4 GiByte  DDR2 506|Link
Platz 14| |LatinoRamon|25016|PII 940 @ 4500|9800 GX2 @ 850/1200/2100|4 GiByte  DDR2 533|Link
Platz 15| |kreids|24886|I7 860 @ 4000|2x GTX 260 @ 669/1442/1147|6 GiByte DDR3 600|Link
Platz 16| |Tomateeeee|24455|i7 920 @ 4305|GTX 285 @ 770/1751/1405|4 GiByte  DDR3 615|Link
Platz 17| |D!str(+)yer|24428|i7 920 @ 4420|GTX 285  @ 745/1600/1360|6 GiByte  DDR3 842|Link
Platz 18| |onkel-bill|24363|Q9550 @ 4165|2x HD 4870 @ 820/1150|2 GiByte DDR2 588|Link
Platz 19| |iLL-Hemmi|23957|i7 920 @ 4000|2x GTX 285 @ 702/730|6 GiByte  DDR3 900|Link
Platz 20| |latinoramon|23877|PII 940 @ 4080|9800 GX2 @ 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte  DDR2 544|Link
Platz 21| |Ashtray|23849|Q9550 @ 4131|HD 4870 X2 @ 820/975|4 GiByte  DDR2 583|Link
Platz 22| |DC1984|23081|Q9650 @ 4500|GTX 280 @ 765/1530/1310|4 GiByte  DDR2 500|Link
Platz 23| |heinippel|22091|Q9550 @ 3901|3x HD 3870 @ 877/1143|4 GiByte DDR2 459|Link
Platz 24| |UnnerveD|21556|Q9550 @ 4165|GTX 260 @ 750/1500/1200|4 GiByte  DDR2 490|Link
Platz 25| |leorphee|21503|Q9650 @ 4124|GTX 260 @ 759/1555/1202|4 GiByte  DDR2 550| Link
Platz 26| |Bigdaddy203|20963|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte  DDR2 471|Link
Platz 27| |DanielX|20553|Q6600 @ 4050|GTX 280 @ 783/1566/1280|6 GiByte  DDR2 450|Link
Platz 28| |Sesfontain|20462|i7 920 @ 3675|GTX 285 @ Default|6 GiByte DDR3 1050|Link
Platz 29| |Atze_P|20328|PII 955 @ 3900|HD 4850 X2 @ 695/1120|4 GiByte  DDR2 424|Link
Platz 30| |Boti261980|20293|PII 955 @ 3970|GTX 285 @ 738/1584/1260|4 GiByte  DDR2 481|Link
Platz 31| |falloutboy |20287|Q6600 @ 4000|2x 8800 GT @ 721/1795/900|2 GiByte  DDR2 444|Link
Platz 32| |o!m|20141|E8500 @ 4768|GTX 260 @ 783/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635|Link
Platz 33| |d4rk_tr1nker|20135|i7 920 @ 4259|9800 GTX+ @ 845/2060/1380|6 GiByte  DDR3 608|Link
Platz 34| |cami|20135|E8400 @ 4250|GTX 295 @ Default|2 GiByte  DDR2 500|Link
Platz 35| |naumo|19469|Q9550 @ 3935|GTX 260 @ 720/1260/1512|4 GiByte  DDR2 556|Link
Platz 36| |Icke&Er|19382|PII 955 @ 3952|GTX 260 @ 709/1184/1528|4 GiByte  DDR3 713|Link 
Platz 37| |widder0815|19296|X3360 @ 3500|2x HD 4850 @ 640/993|4 GiByte  DDR2 412|Link 
Platz 38| |oglogo|18886|Q8400 @ 3600 |HD 4850 X2 @ 710/1010|4 GiByte DDR2 450|Link
Platz 39| |S.T.R.E.L.O.K.|18771|Q9550 @ 3638|GTX 260 @ 700/1450/1200|2 GiByte  DDR2 571|Link
Platz 40| |turbo7|18627|E8400 @ 4428|GTX 260² @ 682/1142/1454|4 Gibyte DDR2 492| Link
Platz 41| |Da_Frank|18572|Q6600 @ 4000|GTX 260² @ 720/1150/1550|4 GiByte  DDR2 445|Link
Platz 42| |Jogibär|18441|E8400 @ 3856|2x 8800 GTS-512 @ 760/1780/1030|4 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link
Platz 43| |.::ASDF::.|18432|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 285 @ 702/1296/1512|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link|
Platz 44| |labernet|18266|PII 955 @ 3821|GTX 260 @ 723/1500/1150|4 GiByte  DDR2 636|Link 
Platz 45| |PCTom|18213|Q6600 @ 3708|GTX 280 @ 743/1516/1292|4 GiByte  DDR2 412|Link  
Platz 46| |diu_tesc_g.o.|18146|Q6700 @ 3450|GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1242|4 GiByte  DDR2 431|Link
Platz 47| |Jan565|18110|PII 955BE @ 3813|2x 8800 GTS-640 @ 575/1350/1800|4 GiByte DDR2 454|Link
Platz 48| |Nike334|17918|E8400 @ 3995|GTX 260 @ 701/1523/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 444|Link
Platz 49| |tonyx86|17871|PII 940 @ 3708|GTX 260 @ 702/1451/1201|4GiByte DDR2 533|Link
Platz 50| |Benny0815|17832|PII 940 @ 3811|GTX 260 @ 620/1080/1296|4 GiByte  DDR2 533|Link         
Platz 51| |f3rr1s|17790|PII 940 @ 3716|GTX 280 @ 650/1400/1150|2 GiByte  DDR2 536|Link
Platz 52| |theLamer|17556|E8500 @ 5320|HD 4850 @ 850/1300|2 GiByte DDR3 840|Link
Platz 53| |e-freak1|17377|Q9450 @ 3200|GTX 280 @ 658/1204/1416|4 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link
Platz 54| |eman84|17029|PII 940 @ 3515|GTX 260 @ 700/1266/1461|4 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link
Platz 55| |Hollywood|17000|E8600 @ 5500|2x HD 4870 X2 @800/950|2 GiByte DDR3|Link
Platz 56| |palladium|16877|PII 720BE @ 3607|GTX 260 @ 621 /999/1350|4 GiByte  DDR3 668|Link
Platz 57| |canis lupus|16852|PII X4 20 BE @ 3516|HD 4870 @ 845/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 670|Link
Platz 58| |Tobi209|16816|IntelQ9550 @ 3400|GTX 260 @ 700/1200/1480|8 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 59| |Norsemann|16810|PII X4 920 @ 3500|GTX 260 @ 576/1242/999|4 GiByte  DDR2 500|Link
Platz 60| |powerkiller94|16590|PII 955 @ 3655|HD 4870 @ 800/1005|4 GiByte DDR2 443|Link
Platz 61| |Bruce112|16464|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 260 @ 730/1520/1160|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 62| |M4jestix|16333|E6750 @ 3640|GTX 260 @ 727/1568/1175|4 GiByte  DDR2 546|Link
Platz 63| |zocker-timm|16212|Q9450 @ 3200|HD 4870 @ 780/1090|4 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link 
Platz 64| |schrotflinte56|16090|Q6600 @ 3608|8800 GT @ 720/1782/1095|4 GiByte  DDR2 601|Link
Platz 65| |MSPCFreak|15793|E8500 @ 4104|HD 4870 @ 775/1000|4 GiByte  DDR2 432|Link
Platz 66| |Beat84|15705|PII 940 @ 3000|HD 4870 @ 780/925|4 GiByte  DDR2 533|Link
Platz 67| |recell|15581|Q8200 @ 2900|GTX 260 @ 702/1125/1404|4 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link
Platz 68| |TowLy_das_Handtuch|14607|PI 9950BE @ 3122|GTX 260 @ 770/1580/1290|4 GiByte  DDR2 462|Link
Platz 69| |Batas|14397|E6750 @ 3600|8800GTS @ 640/951/1482|4 GiByte  DDR2 440|Link
Platz 70| |Soldat0815|13388|E6400@ 3200|HD 4850 @ 725/1200 MHz|4 GiByte  DDR2 500|Link
Platz 71| |GamerPC|13621|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/996|2 GiByte  DDR2 400|Link
Platz 72| |ich558|13449|E6700 @ 3600|8800 GTX @ 642/1040/1587|4 GiByte DDR2 360| Link 
Platz 73| |Lippokratis|13288|E8400 @ 3600|8800 GT @ 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500|Link
Platz 74| |Chicago|12175|A X2 7750BE @ 3335|8800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/972|4 GiByte DDR2 460|Link
[/*table]*. *



Bitte um Kontrolle, ob ich nicht doch was o. wen vergessen habe 

Und das posting Schema sollte evtl. überarbeitet werden, um das updaten leichter zu gestalten.
*
Hier als Bsp.:
* 
3DMark 06|Blechdesigner|27984|i7-860 @ 4305|2x GTX 275 @ 745/1580/1300|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|Link
*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
MHz fallen in den Angaben komplett weg (wird oben wie bei Eiswolf in der Liste verankert [in MHz]) 
so gibt es nicht mehr das ständige ändern, wenn jemand doch wieder was anderes schreibt 

>Prozessor-Angaben so kurz wie möglich (E/Q/W/X/i3/i5/i7/i9/PI/PII/X4/S) Bsp.: E8400 / Q9550 / PII 955 /X4 640 ...
>Auf Herstellernamen o. Ähnliches(OC, AMP, GS...was auch immer) wird komplett verzichtet...(vorallem bei den Grakas u. RAM)
>Und bei den RAM-Angaben reicht völlig: DDR/DDR2/DDR3  200/400/533 was CPU-Z anzeigt (keine Timmings)
Bsp.: DDR3 1000 bzw. DDR2 500


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2009)

Saubere ARbeit, da hast du bestimmt dran gesessen...:
 und es stimmt echt: WEnn man richtig postet, dauert es nur halb so lange, da man nur copy+paste machen muss (dauert auch schon ewig) und nicht editieren, damit alles in einem schema ist


----------



## memphis@Mg (4. Dezember 2009)

reicht das wenn ich die hw bot links verlinke wenn ja dann folgendes 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2003

Ranking For 3Dmark 2005

Ranking For Aquamark

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2009)

Nö  (mir fallen dazu keine Worte mehr ein, einfach mal "nur" einen Post über theLamer schaun...)


----------



## Wargrown (4. Dezember 2009)

Du hattest mich vergessen,
falls ich was falsch gemacht habe bitte schreiben.

So dann ma hier: 

3DMark 06|Powerkiller94|16590|PII 955 @ 3655|4870 @ 800/1005|4 GiByte DDR2 886|Link


----------



## Ü50 (4. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner,
als Verstärkung, finde ich


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2009)

@powerkiller94

Kommst sofort oben noch in die Liste rein (perfekter Post, genauso muss es aussehen) 

@Ü50

Danke, macht aber auch richtig Arbeit


----------



## Wargrown (4. Dezember 2009)

Thx Blechdesigner


----------



## tonyx86 (5. Dezember 2009)

du hast mein update unterschlagen, ich hängs nochmal dran

3D Mark 06 | tonyx86 | 17871 | PhenomII940 @ 3708Mhz | GTX260 @ 702/1451/1201 | 4GB DDR2 @533Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Dezember 2009)

^^Ok, bist jetzt auch drinn 

Aber achtet doch bitte beim Posten auf die Einhaltung der Zeichenfolge.

3D Mark 06 | tonyx86 | 17871 | PhenomII940 @ 3708Mhz | GTX260 @ 702/1451/1201 | 4GB DDR2 @533Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link

So hätte es aussehen sollen: (wie du den Benchmark ausschreibst ist egal, Hauptsache man erkennt welcher gemeint ist) 

*3DMark 06|tonyx86|17871|PII 940 @ 3708|GTX 260 @ 702/1451/1201|4 GiByte DDR2 @ 533|Link*

^^Und so soll (Bitte) ab jetzt immer für den 05'er, 06'er u. Vantage gepostet werden 
(das verkürzt mir bzw. uns ungemein das Updaten und ihr seid schneller in den Listen/Tabellen)


*@theLamer*

Wenn du magst können wir das in deinen Listen/Tabellen auch so machen?
MHz -> oben in der Tabelle einbetten, dann brauch das keiner mehr schreiben und wir brauchen die Schreibweisen nicht auch noch überprüfen.


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2009)

KÖnnen wir machen, ich editiere es dann... allerdings bin ich grad mit dem iPod online... machs morgen am PC


----------



## tonyx86 (6. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So hätte es aussehen sollen: (wie du den Benchmark ausschreibst ist egal, Hauptsache man erkennt welcher gemeint ist)
> 
> *3DMark 06|tonyx86|17871|PII 940 @ 3708|GTX 260 @ 702/1451/1201|4 GiByte DDR2 @ 533|Link*



danke für die belehrung   ist ja auch verständlich
werds mir für die zukunft auf jeden fall merken


----------



## Tobi209 (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo na ja bin ja mal gespannd wenn hier mal wieder die listen aufgefrischt werden.


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2009)

> hallo na ja bin ja mal gespannd wenn hier mal wieder die listen aufgefrischt werden.


Wieso, sind doch erst vor kurzem, ausser der 05er und der Vantage... schon vergessen?!


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Dezember 2009)

^^Und die beiden folgen noch  (natürlich auch komplett überarbeitet )


----------



## Tobi209 (7. Dezember 2009)

na ja aber warum bin ich da nicht mit in der liste vom 06er hatte beitrag 534 geschickt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Dezember 2009)

Tobi209 schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 3DMark06 | Tobi209 | 16816 | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3400Mhz | XFX GTX260 @ 700/1200/1480 | 8GB | Link
> 
> ...



^^Der steht so in der Liste  (ist sogar Beitrag #540)


----------



## Tobi209 (7. Dezember 2009)

oh ich hatte immer auf seite 1 in die lieste geschaut da war es ein fehler meiner seite tut mir leid


----------



## theLamer (8. Dezember 2009)

Jo ich schreib mal Eiswolf93 an, dass er es kurz einfügt


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

*UPDATE* (05' Liste)



Spoiler



*3DMark 05 Rangliste:*

[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in MHz|GPU+Takt in MHz|RAM in MHz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|42820|W3540 @ 5032|2x HD 4890 @ 1000/1100|6 GiByte DDR3 875|Link
Platz 2|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|der8auer|41746|i7 975 @ 5149|9800 GX2 @ 900/2230/1160|3 GiByte DDR3 887|Link
 Platz 3|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Ü50|39091|I7 920 @ 4448|2x HD 4850X2 @ 1024/700/1125|6 GiByte DDR3 635|Link
Platz 4|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

| Micha-Stylez|38698|i7 920 @ 4504|3x 275 GTX @ 738/1522/1242 |6 GiByte DDR3 858|Link
Platz 5|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|True Monkey|37678|E8600 @ 5600|2x HD 4850X2 @ 720/1022|4 GiByte DDR3 880|Link
Platz 6| |Eiswolf93|36533|i7 920 @ 4510|2x 9800 GTX+ @ 835/1235/2005|3 GiByte DDR3 644|Link
Platz 7| |Rheinlaender|35927|i7 920 @ 4300|3x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/1100|6 Gibyte DDR3 819|Link
Platz 8| |Blechdesigner|34489|i7 860 @ 4510|GTX 275 @ 775/1758/1350|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|Link 
Platz 9| |Tomateeeee|33310|Core i7 @ 4410|GTX 285 @ 765/1742/1405|4 Gibyte DDR3 840|Link
Platz 10| |Masterchief79|32879|E8400 @ 4785MHz|HD 4870X2 @ 835/980|4 GiByte DDR2 532MHz|Link
Platz 11| |o!m|29849|E8500 @ 4768|GTX 260 @ 756/1566/1323|2 GiByte DDR2 635|Link
Platz 12| |theLamer|29197|E8500 @ 5320|HD 4850 @ 850/1300|2 GiByte DDR3 840|Link|
Platz 13| |cami|28419|E8400@ 4250|GTX 295 @ Default|2 Gibyte DDR2 500|Link
Platz 14| |turbo7|26750|E8400 @ 4428|GTX 260² @ 682/1142/1454|4 GiByte DDR2 492|Link
Platz 15| |DasRegal|26235|E8200 @ 4224|9800 GTX+ @ 900/2250/1280|2 GiByte DDR2 528|Link
Platz 16| |Bigdaddy203|25619|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471|Link
Platz 17| |Boti261980|25411|PII 940BE @ 3839|GTX 285 @ 670/1508/1250|4 GiByte DDR2 568 |Link
Platz 18| |widder0815|25307|E8400 @ 3917|2x HD 4850 @ 666/1060|4 GiByte DDR2 435|Link
Platz 19| |latinoramon|25147|PII 940 @ 3636|9800 GX2 @ 800/2000/1200|4 GiByte DDR2 541|Link
Platz 20| |ahe1977|24518 |E5200 @ 4400|GTX 260 @ 740/1559/1251|2 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 21| |canis lupus|23916|PII X4 20 @ 3416|HD 4870 @ 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 670|Link
Platz 22| |Lippokratis|22096|E8400 @ 3600|8800 GT @ 715/1775/990|2 GiByte DDR2 500|Link|
Platz 23| |AzK|21872|E8500 @ 3520|HD 4850 @ 700/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 593|Link
Platz 24| |fac3l3ss|21003|i7 920 @ 2675|HD 4870 @ Default|6 GiByte DDR3 533|Link 
Platz 25| |GamerPC|20444|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 800|Link|
Platz 26| |Beat84|20189|PII 940 @ 3000|HD 4870 @ 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533|Link
Platz 27| |Chicago|19319|X2 7750BE @ 3335|8800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/972|4 GiByte DDR2 460|Link
Platz 28| |ich558|19193|E6700 @ 3600|8800 GTX @ 653/1057/1530|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link 
[/*table].


Ich überarbeite noch schnell die 06'er Liste (Speierangaben)  Weil so^^ gefällt mir das besser 

*Edit:* Die 06'er ist jetzt auch so...


*UPDATE* (Vantage Liste)


Spoiler



*3DMark Vantage Rangliste:  (Es gelten die HWBot Regeln, also KEIN PhysX!!)*

[*table]| |Name|Score|CPU+Takt in Mhz|GPU+Takt in Mhz |RAM in Mhz | Screenshot-Link
Platz 1|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Micha-Stylez|30829|i7 920 @ 4462|3x 275 GTX @ 725/1522/1242|6 GiByte DDR3 850|Link
Platz 2|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|u22|27633|W3540 @ 4600|HD 4870X2 @ 830/980|6 GiByte DDR3 800|Link|         
Platz 3|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Dancop|27175|W3520 @ 4560|2x HD 4870X2 @ 800/950|6 GiByte DDR3 870|Link
Platz 4|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|Rheinlaender|26449|i7 920 @ 4300|3x GTX 260 @ 648/1397/1100|6 GiByte DDR3 800|Link
Platz 5|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|BigBudOne|24612|i7 920 @ 4095|2x GTX 285 @ 721/1386/1621|6 GiByte DDR3 1170|Link 
Platz 6| |iLL-Hemmi|24543|i7 920 @ 4000|2x GTX 285 @ 702/730|6 GiByte DDR3 900|Link
Platz 7| |Blechdesigner|24472|i7 860 @ 4200|2x GTX 275 @ 745/1575/1290|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link
Platz 8| |CrSt3r|23077 |i7 920 @ 3800| 2x GTX 285 @  701/1510/1300|6 GiByte DDR3 760|Link
Platz 9| |der8auer|21358|QX9650 @ 4899|2x 9800 GX2 @ 755/1850/1140|2 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link
Platz 10| |Chrisch|20848|i5-750 @ 4312|2 x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1150|2 GiByte DDR3 1078|Link
Platz 11| |True Monkey|20203|Q9650 @ 4499|2x HD 4850X2 @720/1028|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link
Platz 12| |Masterchief79|19059|i7 920 @ 4300|HD 5850 @ 1010/1230|12 GiByte DDR3 617|Link
Platz 13| |Ü50 |19026|Q9650 @ 4032|2x HD 4850X2  @ 700 /1045|4 GiByte DDR2 448|Link
Platz 14| |easyrider|18868|Q9550 @ 4301|2x HD 4890 @ 980/1137|4 GiByte DDR2 506|Link
Platz 15| |Boti261980|18864|PII 955BE @ 3875|2x GTX 285 @ 704/1512/1300|4 GiByte DDR2 500|Link
 Platz 16| |onkel-bill|17442|Q9550 @ 4165|2x HD 4870 @ 800/1100|2 GiByte DDR2 588|Link
Platz 17| |falloutboy|16800|Q6600 @ 3600|2x GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1107|8 GiByte DDR2 450|Link
Platz 18| |recell|16749|Q9550 @ 3187|2x GTX 260 @ 702/1136/1405|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 19| |D!str(+)yer|15415|W3520 @ 4462|GTX 285 @ 755/1600/1370|6 GiByte DDR3 850|Link
Platz 20| |Tomateeeee|15121|i7 920 @ 4200|GTX 285 @ 770/1751/1405|6 GiByte DDR3 600|Link
Platz 21| |widder0815|13505|W3360 @ 3590|2x HD 4850 @ 680/1060|4 GiByte DDR2 422|Link
Platz 22| |StrikerofDeath|13274|i7 920 @ 3507|GTX 260 @ 759/1211|6 GiByte DDR3 702|Link
Platz 23| |Bigdaddy203|13268|Q9550 @ 4000|GTX 285 @ 670/1350/1526|4 GiByte DDR2 471|Link
Platz 24| |GrafGarfield|12589|PI 9850 @ 3200|2x HD 4870 @ 800/1050|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 25| |.::ASDF::.|12526|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 285 @ 702/1296/1512|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link|         
Platz 26| |e-freak|12273|i7 920 @ 3507|GTX 280 @ 602/1296/1107|6 GiByte DDR3 702|Link 
Platz 27| |god-of-snow|12004|Q9550 @ 3553|GTX 260 @ 720/1475/1215|4 GiByte DDR2 500|Link
Platz 28| |Benny0815|11963|PII 940 @ 3711|GTX 260 @ 657/1145/1374|4 GiByte DDR2 533|Link
Platz 29| |labernet|11626|PII 955 @ 3821|GTX 260 @ 723/1500/1150|4 GiByte DDR2 636|Link 
Platz 30| |Bruce112|11474|Q6600 @ 3600|GTX 260 @ 730/1520/1160|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 31| |WICEGeneral|11269|PII 940 @ 3314|GTX 275 @ 633/1161/1404|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 32| |Tobi209|10934|Q9550 @ 3400|GTX 260 @ 700/1200/1450|8 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 33| |DanielX|10918|Q6600 @ 4050|HD 4870 @ 880/1100|4 GiByte DDR2 540|Link|         
Platz 34| |canis lupus|10826|PII X4 20 @ 3416|HD 4870 @ 845/1030|4 GiByte DDR3 670|Link
Platz 35| |zocker-timm|10148|Q9450 @ 3200|HD 4870 @ 780/1090|4 GiByte DDR2 400|Link 
Platz 36| |ac3l3ss|10017|i7 920 @ 2675|HD 4870 @ Default|6 GiByte DDR3 533|Link
Platz 37| |Beat84|9687|PII 940 @ 3000|HD 4870 @ 780/925|4 GiByte DDR2 533|Link
Platz 38| |TowLy_das_Handtuch|9382|PI 9950BE @ 3000|GTX 260 @ 700/1210/1450|4 GiByte DDR2 428| Link
Platz 39| |GamerPC|6221|E6750 @ 3200|8800 GTS-512 @ 751/1952/996|2 GiByte DDR2 400|Link
Platz 40| |Chicago|5772|X2 7750BE @ 3248|8800 GTS-640 @ 648/1674/972|4 GiByte DDR2 464|Link
Platz 41| |ThugAngel87|5743|Q8200 @ 3000|HD 4890 @ 875/975|4 GiByte DDR2 536|Link
[/*table].


----------



## theLamer (8. Dezember 2009)

machst du noch [*table] ... [/*table]? Die Tabelle als solche bleibt beim Kopieren nämlich nicht erhalten.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

3DMark Vantage | e-freak| 12273 | i7 920 @ 3507 | GTX280 @ 602/1296/1107 | 6GB DDR3 1400 | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=167266&stc=1&d=1260286369"]*Link* [/URL]


MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

^^Bitte, bitte macht es uns doch einfacher 

So darf es das nächste Mal aussehen 

3DMark Vantage|e-freak|12273|i7 920 @ 3507|GTX 280 @ 602/1296/1107|6 GiByte DDR3 702|Link 

(ihr spart euch sogar ein paar Leerzeichen)


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ist notiert. 

So falsch lag ich ja auch nicht.  

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich schon gerade dabei bin...

...ein *Update* von mir 

3DMark 05|Blechdesigner|34489|i7 860 @ 4510|GTX 275 @ 775/1758/1350|4 GiByte DDR3 1025|Link 

3DMark Vantage|Blechdesigner|24472|i7 860 @ 4200|2x GTX 275 @ 745/1575/1290|4 GiByte DDR3 1000|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2009)

*Alles *Update!*

3DMark 05|Masterchief79|35180|i7 920 @ 4400|HD5850 @ 1000/1230|12 GiByte DDR3 1440|Link
3DMark 06|Masterchief79|27732|i7 920 @ 4467|HD5850 @ 1000/1235|12 GiByte DDR3 1460|Link 
3DMark Vantage|Masterchief79|19059|i7 920 @ 4300|HD5850 @ 1010/1230|12GiByte DDR3 1400|Link


PS: Die Vantage Score hatte ich schonmal gepostet, aber ihr habt sie anscheinend mit in die 06'er Liste gepackt  Deswegen jetzt gleich mal komplett neu ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Dezember 2009)

Ne, steht schon drinn (^^ein Stück weiter oben) 

*[[* Ich hoffe hier gibt's dieses Jahr noch ne Entscheidung, sonst mache ich die Listen/Tabellen alleine   *]]*


----------



## theLamer (16. Dezember 2009)

Was für eine Entscheidung? Also wenn du willst kannst du das gerne allein machen, machst halt nen neuen thread auf und wir geben dir die Listen. Ich werde mich sowieso eher dem Thema Hwbot zuwenden...


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Dezember 2009)

Na, ich meinte damit die Entscheidung, ob denn nun der Thread neu aufgemacht wird/werden soll 

Tja, ich würde es gerne machen (zwar nicht gleich heute, aber morgen) 
Darf ich dafür Text u. Wortlaut aus deinem Post(1) übernehmen?
Es wird natürlich ein wenig umgeschrieben: so das sichtbar ist, das ich das Erbe von euch beiden weiterführe


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2009)

Jo is kein Problem


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ne, steht schon drinn (^^ein Stück weiter oben)


Ähm nein? ^^ (Wer auch immer ich blick da nicht mehr durch) hat mich aus dem Vantage Ranking geschmissen und mit der Vantage Score von 19059 in die 06'er Liste eingetragen. Das stimmt aber so halt nicht.



> 3DMark 05|Masterchief79|35180|i7 920 @ 4400|HD5850 @ 1000/1230|12 GiByte DDR3 1440|Link
> 3DMark 06|Masterchief79|27732|i7 920 @ 4467|HD5850 @ 1000/1235|12 GiByte DDR3 1460|Link
> 3DMark Vantage|Masterchief79|19059|i7 920 @ 4300|HD5850 @ 1010/1230|12GiByte DDR3 1400|Link


Sind eh alles neue Scores, deswegen bitte neu eintragen... 
Den 2ten Platz in der 06'er Liste will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen ^^


//Übrigens: Dancop's Vantage Score ist auch im 06'er eingetragen. In der Vantage Liste steht sie aber schon drin. Das könntest du auch mal gleich rausnehmen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2009)

Den zweiten Platz im 06'er ???  (also ich bin auf Platz 8 und mein Score ist besser)

Also meine Liste stimmt (sie muss nur noch angepinnt werden) 

PS: deine Speicherangaben  (einfach nur das angeben was CPU-Z anzeigt [Takt])

Bsp: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koe80 (18. Dezember 2009)

3DMark06| koe80 |21421|PhenomII 955 @ 3,8Ghz|2x 4890 Toxic|8 GB DDR3 1333|LINK|


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Blechdesigner:
Ist das denn so schwer?! Ich habe 27732 Punkte im 06'er, was aus meinem Post ja eindeutig hervorgeht und gemäß der Rangliste im 1sten Post dem zweiten Platz entspricht...
Oder gibts da ne neue, ich blick hier einfach nicht mehrdurch wer welche Liste wo führt...
Ist halt ein neues System, daher *Update. 

Irgendwie missverstehen wir uns hier grade ein bisschen, ich weiß aber nich wer Recht hat ^^

// Das finde ich jetzt aber allmählich komisch. Ich hab das Gefühl, entweder du oder theLamer haben da ganz schön was durcheinandergewürfelt. 
Erstmal: Warum stehen in der Rangliste für den 06'er nur Vantage Scores??
Dann: Wo sind die 06'er Scores hin?
Außerdem: Warum gibts jetzt 2 Vantagelisten?! Die Einträge sind nämlich größtenteils identisch. 

Oo??


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

> // Das finde ich jetzt aber allmählich komisch. Ich hab das Gefühl, entweder _du oder theLamer_ haben da ganz schön was durcheinandergewürfelt.
> Erstmal: Warum stehen in der Rangliste für den 06'er nur Vantage Scores??
> Dann: Wo sind die 06'er Scores hin?
> Außerdem: Warum gibts jetzt 2 Vantagelisten?! Die Einträge sind nämlich größtenteils identisch.


Ich bin erstmal fein raus , 
für 05, 06 und Vantage bin ich eh nich zuständig und die Verantwortung hab ich eh schon (halb) abgegeben, da Blechdesigner die Liste ja eigentlich neu aufmachen wollte? Von meiner Seite wird es auf jeden Fall kein Update mehr geben. Zudem bin ich sowieso mit dem Projekt aus meiner Signatur beschäftigt


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2009)

Gut wie gesagt, ich blick hier nicht mehr so ganz durch, vor allem weil es jetzt noch nen 2ten "Interne Rangliste 3D Benches" Thread gibt.... Ich meinte hier niemanden bestimmtes ^^
Aber ist das echt noch keinem aufgefallen? oO

*Edit*:

Ach so. Es hätte mir auch mal jemand sagen können, dass die aktuelle Rangliste nicht mehr im 1sten Post sondern in einem separaten Thread steht -.- Da muss auch erstmal einer drauf kommen.
Jetzt versteh ich dich auch Blechdesigner...


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Dezember 2009)

^^Ich habe es doch gesagt, sie muss nur noch angepinnt werden 

Eiswolf93 ist/war bestimmt nur irgendwo in den Zeilen verrutscht und schon ist alles schief (o. einiges).
Bei der langen Listen(in einem Post) und dem kleine Editionsfenster, geht das sehr schnell.


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum Abschluss: 
Eiswolf93 und ich haben die Listen gerne geführt und aktualisiert, jedoch ist und das Ganze mit der Zeit zu viel geworden. Glücklicherweise hat sich mit Blechdesigner ein User gefunden, der die Listen weiterführt und in kurzen Abständen aktualisieren wird. Damit haben wir stets den Überblick, was den Forenrekord in den 3D-Benchmarks betrifft. Von meiner Seite noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Eiswolf93, der die Listen für 3DMark 05, 06 und Vantage geführt hat und an Blechdesigner, der die Listen weiterführt 

Bitte in diesem Thread nicht mehr posten; er Thread wird geschlossen
Hier geht es weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html

Happy benching!


----------

